# Captain Marvel ...



## fncceo

ROCKED!  One of Marvel's better origin story set in the retro '90s (which I wouldn't normally consider to be retro).  







It opens a couple of plot holes in the Marvel Universe, but hey ... it still rocked.


----------



## Flash

A woman Captain Marvel?

SJW bullshit.

Fuck Disney.


----------



## fncceo

Flash said:


> A woman Captain Marvel?
> 
> SJW bullshit.
> 
> Fuck Disney.



In fact, there have been five Captain Marvels in the comics since 1967 ... three of them were women.


----------



## Flash

fncceo said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> A woman Captain Marvel?
> 
> SJW bullshit.
> 
> Fuck Disney.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, there have been five Captain Marvels in the comics since 1967 ... three of them were women.
Click to expand...



Who gives a shit?  I am not a nerd like you that reads comic books .

It is amazing the shithead isn't a Black homo Muslim bitch.

Disney screwed up Star Wars with that despicable SJW bullshit.  Looks like they are trying to screw up everything else.


----------



## impuretrash




----------



## candycorn

Hard pass


----------



## EvilCat Breath

The Marvel division has been so destroyed, Disney may shutter it.  This is an example of why.


----------



## sparky

impuretrash said:


> View attachment 249359




omg....see...this is  WHY we can't have nice things here......~S~


----------



## impuretrash

sparky said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 249359
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omg....see...this is  WHY we can't have nice things here......~S~
Click to expand...


----------



## Death Angel

Flash said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> A woman Captain Marvel?
> 
> SJW bullshit.
> 
> Fuck Disney.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, there have been five Captain Marvels in the comics since 1967 ... three of them were women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a shit?  I am not a nerd like you that reads comic books .
> 
> It is amazing the shithead isn't a Black homo Muslim bitch.
> 
> Disney screwed up Star Wars with that despicable SJW bullshit.  Looks like they are trying to screw up everything else.
Click to expand...

And you're the "flash." Oh, the irony.


----------



## fncceo

Death Angel said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> A woman Captain Marvel?
> 
> SJW bullshit.
> 
> Fuck Disney.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, there have been five Captain Marvels in the comics since 1967 ... three of them were women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a shit?  I am not a nerd like you that reads comic books .
> 
> It is amazing the shithead isn't a Black homo Muslim bitch.
> 
> Disney screwed up Star Wars with that despicable SJW bullshit.  Looks like they are trying to screw up everything else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you're the "flash." Oh, the irony.
Click to expand...


Don't tell him The Flash is Jewish ... it would kill him.


----------



## bodecea

Flash said:


> A woman Captain Marvel?
> 
> SJW bullshit.
> 
> Fuck Disney.


Looks like we've got another ignorant INCEL boy here, folks.


----------



## bodecea

Flash said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> A woman Captain Marvel?
> 
> SJW bullshit.
> 
> Fuck Disney.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, there have been five Captain Marvels in the comics since 1967 ... three of them were women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a shit?  I am not a nerd like you that reads comic books .
> 
> It is amazing the shithead isn't a Black homo Muslim bitch.
> 
> Disney screwed up Star Wars with that despicable SJW bullshit.  Looks like they are trying to screw up everything else.
Click to expand...

Here:   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   clutch away....


----------



## impuretrash

bodecea said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> A woman Captain Marvel?
> 
> SJW bullshit.
> 
> Fuck Disney.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like we've got another ignorant INCEL boy here, folks.
Click to expand...


nazi Incel trolls funded by the Russian government hacked our film reviews!!!


----------



## WinterBorn

Flash said:


> A woman Captain Marvel?
> 
> SJW bullshit.
> 
> Fuck Disney.



Yeah, fuck Disney for following the comic.   How dare they!


----------



## WinterBorn

Flash said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> A woman Captain Marvel?
> 
> SJW bullshit.
> 
> Fuck Disney.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, there have been five Captain Marvels in the comics since 1967 ... three of them were women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a shit?  I am not a nerd like you that reads comic books .
> 
> It is amazing the shithead isn't a Black homo Muslim bitch.
> 
> Disney screwed up Star Wars with that despicable SJW bullshit.  Looks like they are trying to screw up everything else.
Click to expand...


So you don't read comics.   Didn't know that 60% of the Capt Marvel incarnations were female.   But you are pissed off because a woman is playing the part.

Sounds like you are looking for a reason to be pissed off.


----------



## WinterBorn

Tipsycatlover said:


> The Marvel division has been so destroyed, Disney may shutter it.  This is an example of why.



Following the comics is an example?   Did you not see that the comic Capt Marvel was a woman?   (Or at least 3 of the 5 versions)


----------



## Anathema

Sorry, not interested in ANY type of art where the main contributors ADMIT up front to imparting a Feminist bias into their work.

See Wonder Woman for a movie with a strong female lead and message that DID NOT need to utilize gross feminism (in every sense of that phrase) to be successful.


----------



## impuretrash

WinterBorn said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> A woman Captain Marvel?
> 
> SJW bullshit.
> 
> Fuck Disney.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, fuck Disney for following the comic.   How dare they!
Click to expand...


They neglected to follow the comic where it really matters


----------



## theHawk

I think Emily Blunt would had rocked this character, along with a competent director.

Instead we got this dumpster fire.


----------



## Flash

WinterBorn said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> A woman Captain Marvel?
> 
> SJW bullshit.
> 
> Fuck Disney.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, there have been five Captain Marvels in the comics since 1967 ... three of them were women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a shit?  I am not a nerd like you that reads comic books .
> 
> It is amazing the shithead isn't a Black homo Muslim bitch.
> 
> Disney screwed up Star Wars with that despicable SJW bullshit.  Looks like they are trying to screw up everything else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you don't read comics.   Didn't know that 60% of the Capt Marvel incarnations were female.   But you are pissed off because a woman is playing the part.
> 
> Sounds like you are looking for a reason to be pissed off.
Click to expand...



If you are a little nerd pussy and want to go see that silly SJW Disney bullshit then by all means go for it Sport.  Disney would love to get your money and you seem to be just the kind of dimwit that would give it to them.

Let me guess.  You simply adored Black Panther.  Am I right or am I right?


----------



## theHawk

impuretrash said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> A woman Captain Marvel?
> 
> SJW bullshit.
> 
> Fuck Disney.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, fuck Disney for following the comic.   How dare they!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They neglected to follow the comic where it really matters
> 
> View attachment 249371
> 
> View attachment 249372
Click to expand...



She was always just a hot piece of ass in order to sell comics to boys.
They recently had to reinvent her to appease the SJWs.  Didn’t work.


----------



## impuretrash

Flash said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> A woman Captain Marvel?
> 
> SJW bullshit.
> 
> Fuck Disney.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, there have been five Captain Marvels in the comics since 1967 ... three of them were women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a shit?  I am not a nerd like you that reads comic books .
> 
> It is amazing the shithead isn't a Black homo Muslim bitch.
> 
> Disney screwed up Star Wars with that despicable SJW bullshit.  Looks like they are trying to screw up everything else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you don't read comics.   Didn't know that 60% of the Capt Marvel incarnations were female.   But you are pissed off because a woman is playing the part.
> 
> Sounds like you are looking for a reason to be pissed off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you are a little nerd pussy and want to go see that silly SJW Disney bullshit then by all means go for it Sport.  Disney would love to get your money and you seem to be just the kind of dimwit that would give it to them.
> 
> Let me guess.  You simply adored Black Panther.  Am I right or am I right?
Click to expand...


A little bird told me that Disney is buying up unsold tickets to hide from shareholders the disastrous effect of injecting SJW politics into nerd cinema


----------



## bodecea

impuretrash said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> A woman Captain Marvel?
> 
> SJW bullshit.
> 
> Fuck Disney.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like we've got another ignorant INCEL boy here, folks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nazi Incel trolls funded by the Russian government hacked our film reviews!!!
> View attachment 249361
Click to expand...

Ah..the emotional frailty of poor INCEL boys.


----------



## Crepitus

Flash said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> A woman Captain Marvel?
> 
> SJW bullshit.
> 
> Fuck Disney.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, there have been five Captain Marvels in the comics since 1967 ... three of them were women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a shit?  I am not a nerd like you that reads comic books .
> 
> It is amazing the shithead isn't a Black homo Muslim bitch.
> 
> Disney screwed up Star Wars with that despicable SJW bullshit.  Looks like they are trying to screw up everything else.
Click to expand...

It's a movie kid.

Get over it.


----------



## Flash




----------



## impuretrash

bodecea said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> A woman Captain Marvel?
> 
> SJW bullshit.
> 
> Fuck Disney.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like we've got another ignorant INCEL boy here, folks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nazi Incel trolls funded by the Russian government hacked our film reviews!!!
> View attachment 249361
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah..the emotional frailty of poor INCEL boys.
Click to expand...


You ruined Ghostbusters, and Star Wars and Star Trek. You're policing Death Metal and videogames and anime and every goddamn thing that wasn't made for you in the first place.


----------



## Flash




----------



## fncceo

theHawk said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> A woman Captain Marvel?
> 
> SJW bullshit.
> 
> Fuck Disney.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, fuck Disney for following the comic.   How dare they!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They neglected to follow the comic where it really matters
> 
> View attachment 249371
> 
> View attachment 249372
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> She was always just a hot piece of ass in order to sell comics to boys.
> They recently had to reinvent her to appease the SJWs.  Didn’t work.
Click to expand...


What SJW stuff was there in the movie?  Did you see it?

Female Captain Marvel is comic book canon.  There is no agenda behind it.


----------



## Flash




----------



## WinterBorn

Flash said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> A woman Captain Marvel?
> 
> SJW bullshit.
> 
> Fuck Disney.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, there have been five Captain Marvels in the comics since 1967 ... three of them were women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a shit?  I am not a nerd like you that reads comic books .
> 
> It is amazing the shithead isn't a Black homo Muslim bitch.
> 
> Disney screwed up Star Wars with that despicable SJW bullshit.  Looks like they are trying to screw up everything else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you don't read comics.   Didn't know that 60% of the Capt Marvel incarnations were female.   But you are pissed off because a woman is playing the part.
> 
> Sounds like you are looking for a reason to be pissed off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you are a little nerd pussy and want to go see that silly SJW Disney bullshit then by all means go for it Sport.  Disney would love to get your money and you seem to be just the kind of dimwit that would give it to them.
> 
> Let me guess.  You simply adored Black Panther.  Am I right or am I right?
Click to expand...


A little nerd pussy?    LMAO!    No junior.  Not at all.

I can be a bit nerdy sometimes.   It is usually another word for being intelligent and not worry about impressing fools.

As for being a pussy, you are here ranting about a movie that is made from a comic, then trying to demean those who read comics.  Really?   

And you are whining about the gender of a fictional character.   I'd call that being a pussy.


----------



## bodecea

theHawk said:


> I think Emily Blunt would had rocked this character, along with a competent director.
> 
> Instead we got this dumpster fire.


So you've seen it?


----------



## bodecea

Flash said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> A woman Captain Marvel?
> 
> SJW bullshit.
> 
> Fuck Disney.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, there have been five Captain Marvels in the comics since 1967 ... three of them were women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a shit?  I am not a nerd like you that reads comic books .
> 
> It is amazing the shithead isn't a Black homo Muslim bitch.
> 
> Disney screwed up Star Wars with that despicable SJW bullshit.  Looks like they are trying to screw up everything else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you don't read comics.   Didn't know that 60% of the Capt Marvel incarnations were female.   But you are pissed off because a woman is playing the part.
> 
> Sounds like you are looking for a reason to be pissed off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you are a little nerd pussy and want to go see that silly SJW Disney bullshit then by all means go for it Sport.  Disney would love to get your money and you seem to be just the kind of dimwit that would give it to them.
> 
> Let me guess.  You simply adored Black Panther.  Am I right or am I right?
Click to expand...

Poor INCEL boys....  fragile egos bruised by female super heroes


----------



## WinterBorn

Flash said:


>




Now THIS is hilarious!!

Who is triggered?   I'd say your reaction fits the bill.   Do you need a safe space?


----------



## bodecea

Flash said:


>


    It tanked on Rotten Tomatoes hours BEFORE the Premiere....fragile little INCEL boys showing just how snowflakey they are.   Now we know you certainly are not a Chad.


----------



## bodecea

You know what's the best thing about INCEL boys?   They are so fragile that many of them kill themselves.


----------



## Flash

I am going to exit from this thread.

Getting involved in a discussion about comic characters with a bunch of basement dwelling nerds is a waste of time.


----------



## fncceo

Flash said:


> I am going to exit from this thread.
> 
> Getting involved in a discussion about comic characters with a bunch of basement dwelling nerds is a waste of time.



But it's a nice basement!






I even had a girl down here once that wasn't my mother.

Until the chloroform wore off.


----------



## bodecea

Flash said:


>


I love this post..."three Saturday evening showings for my local are empty"....it's Friday afternoon....


----------



## Unkotare

Flash said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> A woman Captain Marvel?
> 
> SJW bullshit.
> 
> Fuck Disney.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, there have been five Captain Marvels in the comics since 1967 ... three of them were women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a shit?  I am not a nerd like you that reads comic books .
> 
> It is amazing the shithead isn't a Black homo Muslim bitch.
> 
> Disney screwed up Star Wars with that despicable SJW bullshit.  Looks like they are trying to screw up everything else.
Click to expand...




 If women scare you that much, you might want to consider converting to Islam. Your kind of insecurity would blend in quite well.


----------



## Harry Dresden

‘Captain Marvel’ Flying to $150 Million-Plus Opening in North America


----------



## aaronleland

I'm getting tired of this PC SJW crap. Did you know they even made Wonder Woman a female in the movie?


----------



## Crepitus

Flash said:


>


Self portrait?

I mean since you're the one who is so "triggered" here?


----------



## fncceo

Harry Dresden said:


> ‘Captain Marvel’ Flying to $150 Million-Plus Opening in North America



They got my $20 ... and it was well worth the ride. I really thought it was one the better Marvel origins.

Stan Lee's reading the script to "Mallrats" -- I nearly pissed myself.


----------



## JGalt

How did she obtain her rank of Captain? Do aliens have gender-based promotions too?


----------



## fncceo

aaronleland said:


> I'm getting tired of this PC SJW crap. Did you know they even made Wonder Woman a female in the movie?



Blasphemy!  Everyone knows WW is a hot dude.


----------



## fncceo

JGalt said:


> How did she obtain her rank of Captain? Do aliens have gender-based promotions too?



No spoilers ... watch the movie and find out.


----------



## aaronleland

USMB is getting too predictable. I posted a thread about Into The Spiderverse earlier, and the first response was that it's too politically correct.


----------



## JGalt

fncceo said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did she obtain her rank of Captain? Do aliens have gender-based promotions too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No spoilers ... watch the movie and find out.
Click to expand...


Can't remember the last time I want to the movies. I do remember the movie was "The Dark Knight" and it was an outdoor drive-in theater. I fell asleep halfway through it.

Yes, we still have one of the few of those in this area.


----------



## fncceo

JGalt said:


> The Dark Knight" and it was an outdoor drive-in theater.



'Dark Knight' in a drive-in?  That's like eating chateaubriand out of a dirty dog bowl.

Movies have changed a lot in the last few years.  They got color and sound ... they even have seats with cushions.

You should try them.


----------



## aaronleland

JGalt said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did she obtain her rank of Captain? Do aliens have gender-based promotions too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No spoilers ... watch the movie and find out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can't remember the last time I want to the movies. I do remember the movie was "The Dark Knight" and it was an outdoor drive-in theater. I fell asleep halfway through it.
> 
> Yes, we still have one of the few of those in this area.
Click to expand...


I watched Batman Begins at a drive-in. Then I passed  out drunk when Transformers came on. I didn't miss anything.


----------



## aaronleland

fncceo said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Dark Knight" and it was an outdoor drive-in theater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Dark Knight' in a drive-in?  That's like eating chateaubriand out of a dirty dog bowl.
> 
> Movies have changed a lot in the last few years.  They got color and sound ... they even have seats with cushions.
> 
> You should try them.
Click to expand...


Drive-ins are awesome. You can get drunk and smoke weed while watching a movie.


----------



## fncceo

aaronleland said:


> You can get drunk and smoke weed while watching a movie.



Most people have homes for that.


----------



## aaronleland

I haven't gone to an indoor theater since my friend dragged me to watch Passion of the Christ years ago. Spending 3 hours watching some dude get the shit kicked out of him isn't my idea of a good time.


----------



## fncceo

aaronleland said:


> I haven't gone to an indoor theater since my friend dragged me to watch Passion of the Christ years ago. Spending 3 hours watching some dude get the shit kicked out of him isn't my idea of a good time.



That film would have sucked if you watched it on a silk cushion in the pleasure dome.  Not sure seeing it on an indoor theater was a contributing factor.


----------



## JGalt

fncceo said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Dark Knight" and it was an outdoor drive-in theater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Dark Knight' in a drive-in?  That's like eating chateaubriand out of a dirty dog bowl.
> 
> Movies have changed a lot in the last few years.  They got color and sound ... they even have seats with cushions.
> 
> You should try them.
Click to expand...


They have *color and sound* too?

I may have to go see one of those moving pictures. I especially like those little clips they show before, where they show how we're doing in the war effort against the Krauts.


----------



## impuretrash

fncceo said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> A woman Captain Marvel?
> 
> SJW bullshit.
> 
> Fuck Disney.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, fuck Disney for following the comic.   How dare they!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They neglected to follow the comic where it really matters
> 
> View attachment 249371
> 
> View attachment 249372
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> She was always just a hot piece of ass in order to sell comics to boys.
> They recently had to reinvent her to appease the SJWs.  Didn’t work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What SJW stuff was there in the movie?  Did you see it?
> 
> Female Captain Marvel is comic book canon.  There is no agenda behind it.
Click to expand...


I wouldnt see it if Disney paid me. For one, I am sick to death of super heroes but Brie Larson's smug  comments about how she doesn't want to hear what white men think about her movies is what created the backlash. White men aren't allowed to say what they think in public anymore without being demonized by the media and having our reputations dragged through the mud so we are just gonna stop funding the corporations that profit off of us.


----------



## fncceo

impuretrash said:


> White men aren't allowed to say what they think in public anymore without being demonized



Only when what you say is demonic.

You are free to say whatever you like ... as anyone else is free to criticize it.

That's what living in a free society means.


----------



## impuretrash

fncceo said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> White men aren't allowed to say what they think in public anymore without being demonized
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only when what you say is demonic.
> 
> You are free to say whatever you like ... as anyone else is free to criticize it.
> 
> That's what living in a free society means.
Click to expand...


What demonic thing did the covington teen say?


----------



## Yarddog

fncceo said:


> ROCKED!  One of Marvel's better origin story set in the retro '90s (which I wouldn't normally consider to be retro).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It opens a couple of plot holes in the Marvel Universe, but hey ... it still rocked.




Looks interesting


----------



## JGalt

fncceo said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting tired of this PC SJW crap. Did you know they even made Wonder Woman a female in the movie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blasphemy!  Everyone knows WW is a hot dude.
Click to expand...


Where's basquebromance? He's not going to want to miss this.


----------



## fncceo

impuretrash said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> White men aren't allowed to say what they think in public anymore without being demonized
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only when what you say is demonic.
> 
> You are free to say whatever you like ... as anyone else is free to criticize it.
> 
> That's what living in a free society means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What demonic thing did the covington teen say?
Click to expand...


I don't know, and neither do you.

Neither of us was there.


----------



## impuretrash

fncceo said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> White men aren't allowed to say what they think in public anymore without being demonized
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only when what you say is demonic.
> 
> You are free to say whatever you like ... as anyone else is free to criticize it.
> 
> That's what living in a free society means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What demonic thing did the covington teen say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know, and neither do you.
> 
> Neither of us was there.
Click to expand...


The camera was, and recorded an hour of footage and the loudest voices you could hear was from the black israelites screaming racist abuse at a group of teenagers. But the (((media))) ignored all that and focused their attention on the boys.


----------



## Yarddog

Flash said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> A woman Captain Marvel?
> 
> SJW bullshit.
> 
> Fuck Disney.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, there have been five Captain Marvels in the comics since 1967 ... three of them were women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a shit?  I am not a nerd like you that reads comic books .
> 
> It is amazing the shithead isn't a Black homo Muslim bitch.
> 
> Disney screwed up Star Wars with that despicable SJW bullshit.  Looks like they are trying to screw up everything else.
Click to expand...




I don't know about all that... I wish I still had all those boxes 5 cent comic books from when I was a kid. They would probably be worth a fortune today. Nothing nerdy about that. Maybe FNCEO knows something you dont?


----------



## hjmick

Flash said:


> A woman Captain Marvel?
> 
> SJW bullshit.
> 
> Fuck Disney.




You are apparently uneducated about Captain Marvel lore...

Since the introduction of the character, there have been seven, three have been women.

Get over yourself.


----------



## fncceo

Yarddog said:


> FNCEO knows something you dont?



What I know that he doesn't would fill a few petabytes.


----------



## aaronleland

I've been reading The Immortal Hulk. Captain Marvel is a bit of a c-word.


----------



## WinterBorn

impuretrash said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> A woman Captain Marvel?
> 
> SJW bullshit.
> 
> Fuck Disney.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, fuck Disney for following the comic.   How dare they!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They neglected to follow the comic where it really matters
> 
> View attachment 249371
> 
> View attachment 249372
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> She was always just a hot piece of ass in order to sell comics to boys.
> They recently had to reinvent her to appease the SJWs.  Didn’t work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What SJW stuff was there in the movie?  Did you see it?
> 
> Female Captain Marvel is comic book canon.  There is no agenda behind it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldnt see it if Disney paid me. For one, I am sick to death of super heroes but Brie Larson's smug  comments about how she doesn't want to hear what white men think about her movies is what created the backlash. White men aren't allowed to say what they think in public anymore without being demonized by the media and having our reputations dragged through the mud so we are just gonna stop funding the corporations that profit off of us.
Click to expand...


So don’t go see the movie.  No one is forcing you.   The entertainment industry has been ruled by old white guys.   Some people feel strongly about that.  

I could give a rat’s ass about the politics of the people making movies.   If I am interested I will go see the movie.  If I’m not, I won’t.  But I won’t waste my time ranting about Disney or whomever.


----------



## impuretrash

WinterBorn said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, fuck Disney for following the comic.   How dare they!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They neglected to follow the comic where it really matters
> 
> View attachment 249371
> 
> View attachment 249372
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> She was always just a hot piece of ass in order to sell comics to boys.
> They recently had to reinvent her to appease the SJWs.  Didn’t work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What SJW stuff was there in the movie?  Did you see it?
> 
> Female Captain Marvel is comic book canon.  There is no agenda behind it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldnt see it if Disney paid me. For one, I am sick to death of super heroes but Brie Larson's smug  comments about how she doesn't want to hear what white men think about her movies is what created the backlash. White men aren't allowed to say what they think in public anymore without being demonized by the media and having our reputations dragged through the mud so we are just gonna stop funding the corporations that profit off of us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So don’t go see the movie.  No one is forcing you.   The entertainment industry has been ruled by old white guys.   Some people feel strongly about that.
> 
> I could give a rat’s ass about the politics of the people making movies.   If I am interested I will go see the movie.  If I’m not, I won’t.  But I won’t waste my time ranting about Disney or whomever.
Click to expand...


You might care if for the better part of a decade, bluehair bulldykes infiltrated and sabotaged every form of entertainment that makes living as a wage slave in this dystopian clown world that we call america tolerable. But you're an old decrepit man who doesn't know what he's talking about and should probably shut the fuck up about it.


----------



## Lewdog

aaronleland said:


> I've been reading The Immortal Hulk. Captain Marvel is a bit of a c-word.



I picked up the Hulk 181 16-bit homage cover for a HELL of a deal.


----------



## Unkotare

impuretrash said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> They neglected to follow the comic where it really matters
> 
> View attachment 249371
> 
> View attachment 249372
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was always just a hot piece of ass in order to sell comics to boys.
> They recently had to reinvent her to appease the SJWs.  Didn’t work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What SJW stuff was there in the movie?  Did you see it?
> 
> Female Captain Marvel is comic book canon.  There is no agenda behind it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldnt see it if Disney paid me. For one, I am sick to death of super heroes but Brie Larson's smug  comments about how she doesn't want to hear what white men think about her movies is what created the backlash. White men aren't allowed to say what they think in public anymore without being demonized by the media and having our reputations dragged through the mud so we are just gonna stop funding the corporations that profit off of us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So don’t go see the movie.  No one is forcing you.   The entertainment industry has been ruled by old white guys.   Some people feel strongly about that.
> 
> I could give a rat’s ass about the politics of the people making movies.   If I am interested I will go see the movie.  If I’m not, I won’t.  But I won’t waste my time ranting about Disney or whomever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You might care if for the better part of a decade, bluehair bulldykes infiltrated and sabotaged every form of entertainment that makes living as a wage slave in this dystopian clown world that we call america tolerable. But you're an old decrepit man who doesn't know what he's talking about and should probably shut the fuck up about it.
Click to expand...




What country did you move to when you left my America?


----------



## Lewdog

You know the ironic part of this thread?  That the people here complaining about Marvel and the Marvel movies are sounding like Bill Maher.  I guess they have a lot more in common with him than they ever thought they did.


----------



## pinqy

hjmick said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> A woman Captain Marvel?
> 
> SJW bullshit.
> 
> Fuck Disney.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are apparently uneducated about Captain Marvel lore...
> 
> Since the introduction of the character, there have been seven, three have been women.
> 
> Get over yourself.
Click to expand...

Eight if you count SHAZAM.
What I don't get is that Monica Rambeau, a Black woman was Captain Marvel for fifteen years, and Carol Danvers has been Captain Marvel so Dr 2012, yet people are acting g like this is some kind of stunt casting.


----------



## fncceo

impuretrash said:


> You might care if for the better part of a decade, bluehair bulldykes infiltrated and sabotaged every form of entertainment that makes living as a wage slave in this dystopian clown world that we call america tolerable. But you're an old decrepit man who doesn't know what he's talking about and should probably shut the fuck up about it.




Wow!  What movies are *you *going to see?


----------



## Lewdog

pinqy said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> A woman Captain Marvel?
> 
> SJW bullshit.
> 
> Fuck Disney.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are apparently uneducated about Captain Marvel lore...
> 
> Since the introduction of the character, there have been seven, three have been women.
> 
> Get over yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eight if you count SHAZAM.
> What I don't get is that Monica Rambeau, a Black woman was Captain Marvel for fifteen years, and Carol Danvers has been Captain Marvel so Dr 2012, yet people are acting g like this is some kind of stunt casting.
Click to expand...


Could you imagine how these guys would freak out if they were told the story of Shatterstar and Rictor?... and then for them to find out it was a story told in the 90's by the same people that created Deadpool?  

Edit:  Late 80's... early 90's.


----------



## aaronleland

I boycotted Marvel movies when they casted a black guy as the Black Panther. PC bullshit.


----------



## Lewdog

aaronleland said:


> I boycotted Marvel movies when they casted a black guy as the Black Panther. PC bullshit.




...and a white guy as White Wolf.  Crazy huh?


----------



## skye

Flash said:


> A woman Captain Marvel?
> 
> SJW bullshit.
> 
> Fuck Disney.



Second that.


----------



## aaronleland

What's next? A female Catwoman?


----------



## skye

aaronleland said:


> What's next? A female Catwoman?



no

a male catwoman.....


----------



## aaronleland

Why was there no outrage over Guardians of the Galaxy, and their obvious pandering to raccoons and tree people?


----------



## impuretrash

skye said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's next? A female Catwoman?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no
> 
> a male catwoman.....
Click to expand...


More like a non gender conforming cat...person


----------



## skye

impuretrash said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's next? A female Catwoman?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no
> 
> a male catwoman.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More like a non gender conforming cat...person
Click to expand...



that too.


----------



## Lewdog

impuretrash said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's next? A female Catwoman?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no
> 
> a male catwoman.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More like a non gender conforming cat...person
Click to expand...



Just curious... did you complain about Anne Hathaway's Catwoman being a lesbian?


----------



## impuretrash

Lewdog said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's next? A female Catwoman?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no
> 
> a male catwoman.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More like a non gender conforming cat...person
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious... did you complain about Anne Hathaway's Catwoman being a lesbian?
Click to expand...


I haven't heard anything about it but it figures they'd go that route.


----------



## Lewdog

impuretrash said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's next? A female Catwoman?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no
> 
> a male catwoman.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More like a non gender conforming cat...person
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious... did you complain about Anne Hathaway's Catwoman being a lesbian?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't heard anything about it but it figures they'd go that route.
Click to expand...


You haven't heard about it?  The Dark Knight Rises was 7 years ago.


----------



## pinqy

Lewdog said:


> pinqy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> A woman Captain Marvel?
> 
> SJW bullshit.
> 
> Fuck Disney.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are apparently uneducated about Captain Marvel lore...
> 
> Since the introduction of the character, there have been seven, three have been women.
> 
> Get over yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eight if you count SHAZAM.
> What I don't get is that Monica Rambeau, a Black woman was Captain Marvel for fifteen years, and Carol Danvers has been Captain Marvel so Dr 2012, yet people are acting g like this is some kind of stunt casting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Could you imagine how these guys would freak out if they were told the story of Shatterstar and Rictor?... and then for them to find out it was a story told in the 90's by the same people that created Deadpool?
> 
> Edit:  Late 80's... early 90's.
Click to expand...

And how lo g has North star been out?


----------



## Lewdog

pinqy said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinqy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> A woman Captain Marvel?
> 
> SJW bullshit.
> 
> Fuck Disney.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are apparently uneducated about Captain Marvel lore...
> 
> Since the introduction of the character, there have been seven, three have been women.
> 
> Get over yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eight if you count SHAZAM.
> What I don't get is that Monica Rambeau, a Black woman was Captain Marvel for fifteen years, and Carol Danvers has been Captain Marvel so Dr 2012, yet people are acting g like this is some kind of stunt casting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Could you imagine how these guys would freak out if they were told the story of Shatterstar and Rictor?... and then for them to find out it was a story told in the 90's by the same people that created Deadpool?
> 
> Edit:  Late 80's... early 90's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And how lo g has North star been out?
Click to expand...


See those are things that people think has just now been part of comics due to PC culture... when in fact it has been around much longer.  Hell many people who lack the knowledge think the Black Panther was named after the Black Panther Party... when in fact Stan Lee created Black Panther comics before the group was formed.


----------



## impuretrash

Lewdog said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's next? A female Catwoman?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no
> 
> a male catwoman.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More like a non gender conforming cat...person
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious... did you complain about Anne Hathaway's Catwoman being a lesbian?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't heard anything about it but it figures they'd go that route.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You haven't heard about it?  The Dark Knight Rises was 7 years ago.
Click to expand...


Oh right..yeah good movie. Sorry I don't pay much attention to the names of actors or actresses and I thought you were referring to something in the works. I don't remember her being portrayed as a lesbian but it's been a long time since I saw it.


----------



## Lewdog

You know what is going to REALLY blow these people's minds?  If they make Falcon the next Captain America...  or when they replace Peter Parker with Miles Morales...


----------



## aaronleland

There are legit PC castings to get annoyed over. Like a black Johnny Storm. Or a white Terry Fitzgerald.


----------



## impuretrash

"Audience" reviews makes it very simple and clear: Captain Marvel is really worth a watch. It's just entertaining and visually impressive, exactly what it was meant to be.


----------



## Lewdog

aaronleland said:


> There are legit PC castings to get annoyed over. Like a black Johnny Storm. Or a white Terry Fitzgerald.



Personally I didn't like them turning Jane Foster into Thor... but of course that's not as bad as Throg.  

Oh... and what about Deadpool being pansexual?  Sorry... I love bringing up stuff that people who only watch the comic movies don't know about that totally destroys their idea that the movies have been turned PC.


----------



## WinterBorn

impuretrash said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> They neglected to follow the comic where it really matters
> 
> View attachment 249371
> 
> View attachment 249372
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was always just a hot piece of ass in order to sell comics to boys.
> They recently had to reinvent her to appease the SJWs.  Didn’t work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What SJW stuff was there in the movie?  Did you see it?
> 
> Female Captain Marvel is comic book canon.  There is no agenda behind it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldnt see it if Disney paid me. For one, I am sick to death of super heroes but Brie Larson's smug  comments about how she doesn't want to hear what white men think about her movies is what created the backlash. White men aren't allowed to say what they think in public anymore without being demonized by the media and having our reputations dragged through the mud so we are just gonna stop funding the corporations that profit off of us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So don’t go see the movie.  No one is forcing you.   The entertainment industry has been ruled by old white guys.   Some people feel strongly about that.
> 
> I could give a rat’s ass about the politics of the people making movies.   If I am interested I will go see the movie.  If I’m not, I won’t.  But I won’t waste my time ranting about Disney or whomever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You might care if for the better part of a decade, bluehair bulldykes infiltrated and sabotaged every form of entertainment that makes living as a wage slave in this dystopian clown world that we call america tolerable. But you're an old decrepit man who doesn't know what he's talking about and should probably shut the fuck up about it.
Click to expand...


Nah, I don't usually do the "shut the fuck up" thing.    Old?  You betcha.  Decrepit?  Not even close.

But you keep blaming someone else for the horror of modern entertainment.  I'll keep being entertained.


----------



## impuretrash

WinterBorn said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> She was always just a hot piece of ass in order to sell comics to boys.
> They recently had to reinvent her to appease the SJWs.  Didn’t work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What SJW stuff was there in the movie?  Did you see it?
> 
> Female Captain Marvel is comic book canon.  There is no agenda behind it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldnt see it if Disney paid me. For one, I am sick to death of super heroes but Brie Larson's smug  comments about how she doesn't want to hear what white men think about her movies is what created the backlash. White men aren't allowed to say what they think in public anymore without being demonized by the media and having our reputations dragged through the mud so we are just gonna stop funding the corporations that profit off of us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So don’t go see the movie.  No one is forcing you.   The entertainment industry has been ruled by old white guys.   Some people feel strongly about that.
> 
> I could give a rat’s ass about the politics of the people making movies.   If I am interested I will go see the movie.  If I’m not, I won’t.  But I won’t waste my time ranting about Disney or whomever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You might care if for the better part of a decade, bluehair bulldykes infiltrated and sabotaged every form of entertainment that makes living as a wage slave in this dystopian clown world that we call america tolerable. But you're an old decrepit man who doesn't know what he's talking about and should probably shut the fuck up about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, I don't usually do the "shut the fuck up" thing.    Old?  You betcha.  Decrepit?  Not even close.
> 
> But you keep blaming someone else for the horror of modern entertainment.  I'll keep being entertained.
Click to expand...


Yeah you keep on doing that


----------



## bodecea

aaronleland said:


> USMB is getting too predictable. I posted a thread about Into The Spiderverse earlier, and the first response was that it's too politically correct.


Some people are just too frightened of the world out there.


----------



## impuretrash

bodecea said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> USMB is getting too predictable. I posted a thread about Into The Spiderverse earlier, and the first response was that it's too politically correct.
> 
> 
> 
> Some people are just too frightened of the world out there.
Click to expand...


----------



## bodecea

impuretrash said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> They neglected to follow the comic where it really matters
> 
> View attachment 249371
> 
> View attachment 249372
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was always just a hot piece of ass in order to sell comics to boys.
> They recently had to reinvent her to appease the SJWs.  Didn’t work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What SJW stuff was there in the movie?  Did you see it?
> 
> Female Captain Marvel is comic book canon.  There is no agenda behind it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldnt see it if Disney paid me. For one, I am sick to death of super heroes but Brie Larson's smug  comments about how she doesn't want to hear what white men think about her movies is what created the backlash. White men aren't allowed to say what they think in public anymore without being demonized by the media and having our reputations dragged through the mud so we are just gonna stop funding the corporations that profit off of us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So don’t go see the movie.  No one is forcing you.   The entertainment industry has been ruled by old white guys.   Some people feel strongly about that.
> 
> I could give a rat’s ass about the politics of the people making movies.   If I am interested I will go see the movie.  If I’m not, I won’t.  But I won’t waste my time ranting about Disney or whomever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You might care if for the better part of a decade, bluehair bulldykes infiltrated and sabotaged every form of entertainment that makes living as a wage slave in this dystopian clown world that we call america tolerable. But you're an old decrepit man who doesn't know what he's talking about and should probably shut the fuck up about it.
Click to expand...


----------



## bodecea

skye said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> A woman Captain Marvel?
> 
> SJW bullshit.
> 
> Fuck Disney.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second that.
Click to expand...

Poor ignorant CRCs....


----------



## bodecea

skye said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's next? A female Catwoman?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no
> 
> a male catwoman.....
Click to expand...

poor ignorant CRCs


----------



## bodecea

aaronleland said:


> Why was there no outrage over Guardians of the Galaxy, and their obvious pandering to raccoons and tree people?


Let's not even begin to talk about the beastiality of Beauty and the Beast.


----------



## Harry Dresden

aaronleland said:


> USMB is getting too predictable. I posted a thread about Into The Spiderverse earlier, and the first response was that it's too politically correct.


yea but look who it was that made the response...


----------



## Harry Dresden

aaronleland said:


> There are legit PC castings to get annoyed over. Like a black Johnny Storm. Or a white Terry Fitzgerald.


or a 6'4 black bald headed jimmy olsen....


----------



## fncceo

bodecea said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why was there no outrage over Guardians of the Galaxy, and their obvious pandering to raccoons and tree people?
> 
> 
> 
> Let's not even begin to talk about the beastiality of Beauty and the Beast.
Click to expand...


No! No!  Let's talk about it!


----------



## Lewdog

Harry Dresden said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are legit PC castings to get annoyed over. Like a black Johnny Storm. Or a white Terry Fitzgerald.
> 
> 
> 
> or a 6'4 black bald headed jimmy olsen....
Click to expand...


The new iteration of Jimmy Olsen lasted like 5 minutes into the movie before being killed.


----------



## Missourian

Crepitus said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> A woman Captain Marvel?
> 
> SJW bullshit.
> 
> Fuck Disney.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, there have been five Captain Marvels in the comics since 1967 ... three of them were women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a shit?  I am not a nerd like you that reads comic books .
> 
> It is amazing the shithead isn't a Black homo Muslim bitch.
> 
> Disney screwed up Star Wars with that despicable SJW bullshit.  Looks like they are trying to screw up everything else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a movie kid.
> 
> Get over it.
Click to expand...

Yet here you are.


----------



## BlueGin

Lewdog said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's next? A female Catwoman?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no
> 
> a male catwoman.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More like a non gender conforming cat...person
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious... did you complain about Anne Hathaway's Catwoman being a lesbian?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't heard anything about it but it figures they'd go that route.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You haven't heard about it?  The Dark Knight Rises was 7 years ago.
Click to expand...

Never saw it. Mostly because I can’t stand Christian Bale.


----------



## Missourian

I don't have a dog in the fight.  I have enjoyed the MCU,  and have seen every movie except Black Panther,  which I skipped when,  like this movie,  it became embroiled in controversy.   It doesn't matter who's responsible for the injection...it just ruins the entertainment value of a movie for me. 

But...I haven't seen a movie at the theater in almost a quarter of a century (the theater is too cold for my wife).  So the studios aren't making their money from me.   I'll wait for Netflix or Redbox.

That said...I suspect everyone is going to see Endgame... and that is going to be the end of the MCU... the characters we are invested in are ready to move on,  and no matter which side you're on,   no one with eyes to see and ears to hear can deny Marvel has fractured their base. 

We've seen what happened to Star Wars after they fractured their fanbase...I suspect we'll see the same thing here.


----------



## Lewdog

Missourian said:


> I don't have a dog in the fight.  I have enjoyed the MCU,  and have seen every movie except Black Panther,  which I skipped when,  like this movie,  it became embroiled in controversy.   It doesn't matter who's responsible for the injection...it just ruins the entertainment value of a movie for me.
> 
> But...I haven't seen a movie at the theater in almost a quarter of a century (the theater is too cold for my wife).  So the studios aren't making their money from me.   I'll wait for Netflix or Redbox.
> 
> That said...I suspect everyone is going to see Endgame... and that is going to be the end of the MCU... the characters we are invested in are ready to move on,  and no matter which side you're on,   no one with eyes to see and ears to hear can deny Marvel has fractured their base.
> 
> We've seen what happened to Star Wars after they fractured their fanbase...I suspect we'll see the same thing here.



I don't think that's really true.  If they go into phase 4 using the Secret Wars story line... they could just cast new famous actors to play key roles that will still be around like Captain America, Iron Man, and others.


----------



## Missourian

Lewdog said:


> I don't think that's really true.  If they go into phase 4 using the Secret Wars story line... they could just cast new famous actors to play key roles that will still be around like Captain America, Iron Man, and others.



Maybe...it has been done successfully.  Bond,  Spiderman,  Batman.  The new Spiderman is,  IMO,  the best Spiderman thus far,  so, there is certainly a way forward.  But...like I said,  those properties didn't shit on their fans the way Last Jedi and Captain Marvel have.  They had missteps,  like Bat-nipples,  Bond getting married and Emo Peter Parker...but they acknowledged and rectified those misstep.

If the MCU follows in the footsteps of Star Wars,  I think the backlash will destroy the franchise...which may not be so bad. 

 I think Endgame will be the highnote of the the series. 

Winter Soldier and Civil War were excellent...but,  they were team ups.  And the titular ensembles were all fantastic...with Infinity War being the best so far...but...

 My opinions here...Iron Man 2 & 3 weren't great,  they were good.  Thor 2 & 3 weren't great,  they were good.  Guardians 2 wasn't great,  it was good.  Antman and the Wasp wasn't great,  it was good.  So far,  Captain Marvel doesn't look like it is going to be great. 

Dr Strange was excellent. I understand Black Panther was excellent.  That's two recent great solo movies out of how many?


----------



## Lewdog

Missourian said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think that's really true.  If they go into phase 4 using the Secret Wars story line... they could just cast new famous actors to play key roles that will still be around like Captain America, Iron Man, and others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe...it has been done successfully.  Bond,  Spiderman,  Batman.  The new Spiderman is,  IMO,  the best Spiderman thus far,  so, there is certainly a way forward.  But...like I said,  those properties didn't shit on their fans the way Last Jedi and Captain Marvel have.  They had missteps,  like Bat-nipples,  Bond getting married and Emo Peter Parker...but they acknowledged and rectified those misstep.
> 
> If the MCU follows in the footsteps of Star Wars,  I think the backlash will destroy the franchise...which may not be so bad.
> 
> I think Endgame will be the highnote of the the series.
> 
> Winter Soldier and Civil War were excellent...but,  they were team ups.  And the titular ensembles were all fantastic...with Infinity War being the best so far...but...
> 
> My opinions here...Iron Man 2 & 3 weren't great,  they were good.  Thor 2 & 3 weren't great,  they were good.  Guardians 2 wasn't great,  it was good.  Antman and the Wasp wasn't great,  it was good.  So far,  Captain Marvel doesn't look like it is going to be great.
> 
> Dr Strange was excellent. I understand Black Panther was excellent.  That's two recent great solo movies out of how many?
Click to expand...


What are you basing this idea of Captain Marvel being bad on?  You do understand that Rotten Tomatoes is no longer useful when it comes to comic movies right?  Because of the war between DC and Marvel fanboys, they shit on each other's movies on Rotten Tomatoes simply out of spite and not truth.


----------



## impuretrash

Lewdog said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think that's really true.  If they go into phase 4 using the Secret Wars story line... they could just cast new famous actors to play key roles that will still be around like Captain America, Iron Man, and others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe...it has been done successfully.  Bond,  Spiderman,  Batman.  The new Spiderman is,  IMO,  the best Spiderman thus far,  so, there is certainly a way forward.  But...like I said,  those properties didn't shit on their fans the way Last Jedi and Captain Marvel have.  They had missteps,  like Bat-nipples,  Bond getting married and Emo Peter Parker...but they acknowledged and rectified those misstep.
> 
> If the MCU follows in the footsteps of Star Wars,  I think the backlash will destroy the franchise...which may not be so bad.
> 
> I think Endgame will be the highnote of the the series.
> 
> Winter Soldier and Civil War were excellent...but,  they were team ups.  And the titular ensembles were all fantastic...with Infinity War being the best so far...but...
> 
> My opinions here...Iron Man 2 & 3 weren't great,  they were good.  Thor 2 & 3 weren't great,  they were good.  Guardians 2 wasn't great,  it was good.  Antman and the Wasp wasn't great,  it was good.  So far,  Captain Marvel doesn't look like it is going to be great.
> 
> Dr Strange was excellent. I understand Black Panther was excellent.  That's two recent great solo movies out of how many?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you basing this idea of Captain Marvel being bad on?  You do understand that Rotten Tomatoes is no longer useful when it comes to comic movies right?  Because of the war between DC and Marvel fanboys, they shit on each other's movies on Rotten Tomatoes simply out of spite and not truth.
Click to expand...


I'd bet money on the low RT score having nothing do do with DC fans and everything to do with Brie Larson's big fat SJW mouth.


----------



## Missourian

Whatever the cause... that's a monumental fracture.


----------



## Lewdog

impuretrash said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think that's really true.  If they go into phase 4 using the Secret Wars story line... they could just cast new famous actors to play key roles that will still be around like Captain America, Iron Man, and others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe...it has been done successfully.  Bond,  Spiderman,  Batman.  The new Spiderman is,  IMO,  the best Spiderman thus far,  so, there is certainly a way forward.  But...like I said,  those properties didn't shit on their fans the way Last Jedi and Captain Marvel have.  They had missteps,  like Bat-nipples,  Bond getting married and Emo Peter Parker...but they acknowledged and rectified those misstep.
> 
> If the MCU follows in the footsteps of Star Wars,  I think the backlash will destroy the franchise...which may not be so bad.
> 
> I think Endgame will be the highnote of the the series.
> 
> Winter Soldier and Civil War were excellent...but,  they were team ups.  And the titular ensembles were all fantastic...with Infinity War being the best so far...but...
> 
> My opinions here...Iron Man 2 & 3 weren't great,  they were good.  Thor 2 & 3 weren't great,  they were good.  Guardians 2 wasn't great,  it was good.  Antman and the Wasp wasn't great,  it was good.  So far,  Captain Marvel doesn't look like it is going to be great.
> 
> Dr Strange was excellent. I understand Black Panther was excellent.  That's two recent great solo movies out of how many?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you basing this idea of Captain Marvel being bad on?  You do understand that Rotten Tomatoes is no longer useful when it comes to comic movies right?  Because of the war between DC and Marvel fanboys, they shit on each other's movies on Rotten Tomatoes simply out of spite and not truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd bet money on the low RT score having nothing do do with DC fans and everything to do with Brie Larson's big fat SJW mouth.
Click to expand...


You don't even understand her message... and what she said has nothing to do with hating on old white men...  it has to do with the need for a better representation of ALL people within the entertainment community.  

See people like you look at her message as this zero-sum game where in order for others to get more representation in some segment of society means YOU, YOURSELF has to lose something in return for that to happen.  That's not the case, and in fact as a society we ALL gain from more inclusion of other people.

That's what happens when you view everything through a lens of hate...  You assume everyone else uses the same world-view as you do because you are too small-minded to understand otherwise.


----------



## impuretrash

Missourian said:


> View attachment 249408
> 
> Whatever the cause... that's a monumental fracture.



And thats after they deleted thousands of reviews.


----------



## Lewdog

Missourian said:


> View attachment 249408
> 
> Whatever the cause... that's a monumental fracture.



Yeah... and it was even worse before the movie was even released... it is kind of impossible for so many people to give a movie a negative review when it wasn't even out yet.


----------



## impuretrash

Lewdog said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think that's really true.  If they go into phase 4 using the Secret Wars story line... they could just cast new famous actors to play key roles that will still be around like Captain America, Iron Man, and others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe...it has been done successfully.  Bond,  Spiderman,  Batman.  The new Spiderman is,  IMO,  the best Spiderman thus far,  so, there is certainly a way forward.  But...like I said,  those properties didn't shit on their fans the way Last Jedi and Captain Marvel have.  They had missteps,  like Bat-nipples,  Bond getting married and Emo Peter Parker...but they acknowledged and rectified those misstep.
> 
> If the MCU follows in the footsteps of Star Wars,  I think the backlash will destroy the franchise...which may not be so bad.
> 
> I think Endgame will be the highnote of the the series.
> 
> Winter Soldier and Civil War were excellent...but,  they were team ups.  And the titular ensembles were all fantastic...with Infinity War being the best so far...but...
> 
> My opinions here...Iron Man 2 & 3 weren't great,  they were good.  Thor 2 & 3 weren't great,  they were good.  Guardians 2 wasn't great,  it was good.  Antman and the Wasp wasn't great,  it was good.  So far,  Captain Marvel doesn't look like it is going to be great.
> 
> Dr Strange was excellent. I understand Black Panther was excellent.  That's two recent great solo movies out of how many?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you basing this idea of Captain Marvel being bad on?  You do understand that Rotten Tomatoes is no longer useful when it comes to comic movies right?  Because of the war between DC and Marvel fanboys, they shit on each other's movies on Rotten Tomatoes simply out of spite and not truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd bet money on the low RT score having nothing do do with DC fans and everything to do with Brie Larson's big fat SJW mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't even understand her message... and what she said has nothing to do with hating on old white men...  it has to do with the need for a better representation of ALL people within the entertainment community.
> 
> See people like you look at her message as this zero-sum game where in order for others to get more representation in some segment of society means YOU, YOURSELF has to lose something in return for that to happen.  That's not the case, and in fact as a society we ALL gain from more inclusion of other people.
> 
> That's what happens when you view everything through a lens of hate...  You assume everyone else uses the same world-view as you do because you are too small-minded to understand otherwise.
Click to expand...


I understand her message perfectly well. It's the same rhetoric that the left has been browbeating us white guys with for over a decade now. "You don't matter, step aside, shut up" Here's what she said about "A wrinkle in Time"

*“[Audiences] are not allowed enough chances to read public discourse on these films by the people that the films were made for. I do not need a 40-year-old white dude to tell me what didn’t work for him about ‘[A] Wrinkle in Time.’ It wasn’t made for him. I want to know what it meant to women of color, to biracial women, to teen women of color, to teens that are biracial.”
*
I read and loved that book as a child having no idea that it was meant exclusively for biracial trans teens.


----------



## Missourian

Lewdog said:


> What are you basing this idea of Captain Marvel being bad on?  You do understand that Rotten Tomatoes is no longer useful when it comes to comic movies right?  Because of the war between DC and Marvel fanboys, they shit on each other's movies on Rotten Tomatoes simply out of spite and not truth.



I didn't say bad.   Just not great.   Basing that off of critics reviews,   not audience reviews.   And not off of the tomatometer... that thing is ridiculous.

Critics aren't always right,  but the audience meter is too skewed at the moment to use as any kind of metric.

Right now,   the critical score for Captain Marvel is between Thor 1 and Iron Man 2  (I personally liked Thor 1).  That does not mark it as particularly epic.


----------



## Lewdog

impuretrash said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think that's really true.  If they go into phase 4 using the Secret Wars story line... they could just cast new famous actors to play key roles that will still be around like Captain America, Iron Man, and others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe...it has been done successfully.  Bond,  Spiderman,  Batman.  The new Spiderman is,  IMO,  the best Spiderman thus far,  so, there is certainly a way forward.  But...like I said,  those properties didn't shit on their fans the way Last Jedi and Captain Marvel have.  They had missteps,  like Bat-nipples,  Bond getting married and Emo Peter Parker...but they acknowledged and rectified those misstep.
> 
> If the MCU follows in the footsteps of Star Wars,  I think the backlash will destroy the franchise...which may not be so bad.
> 
> I think Endgame will be the highnote of the the series.
> 
> Winter Soldier and Civil War were excellent...but,  they were team ups.  And the titular ensembles were all fantastic...with Infinity War being the best so far...but...
> 
> My opinions here...Iron Man 2 & 3 weren't great,  they were good.  Thor 2 & 3 weren't great,  they were good.  Guardians 2 wasn't great,  it was good.  Antman and the Wasp wasn't great,  it was good.  So far,  Captain Marvel doesn't look like it is going to be great.
> 
> Dr Strange was excellent. I understand Black Panther was excellent.  That's two recent great solo movies out of how many?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you basing this idea of Captain Marvel being bad on?  You do understand that Rotten Tomatoes is no longer useful when it comes to comic movies right?  Because of the war between DC and Marvel fanboys, they shit on each other's movies on Rotten Tomatoes simply out of spite and not truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd bet money on the low RT score having nothing do do with DC fans and everything to do with Brie Larson's big fat SJW mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't even understand her message... and what she said has nothing to do with hating on old white men...  it has to do with the need for a better representation of ALL people within the entertainment community.
> 
> See people like you look at her message as this zero-sum game where in order for others to get more representation in some segment of society means YOU, YOURSELF has to lose something in return for that to happen.  That's not the case, and in fact as a society we ALL gain from more inclusion of other people.
> 
> That's what happens when you view everything through a lens of hate...  You assume everyone else uses the same world-view as you do because you are too small-minded to understand otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand her message perfectly well. It's the same rhetoric that the left has been browbeating us white guys with for over a decade now. "You don't matter, step aside, shut up" Here's what she said about "A wrinkle in Time"
> 
> *“[Audiences] are not allowed enough chances to read public discourse on these films by the people that the films were made for. I do not need a 40-year-old white dude to tell me what didn’t work for him about ‘[A] Wrinkle in Time.’ It wasn’t made for him. I want to know what it meant to women of color, to biracial women, to teen women of color, to teens that are biracial.”
> *
> I read and loved that book as a child having no idea that it was meant exclusively for biracial trans teens.
Click to expand...


No... again that isn't what she said AT ALL, but who on this board would think that a self-proclaimed "hater" like yourself would read any other type of message out of it?



She is stating the obvious, that when most film critics are the decision-makers for the industry and they help decide what movies actually end up getting made, how much is spent for advertising for, and other aspects... not all movies are made to please that specific demographic, and the inclusion of a more diverse set of people that are influential in the business is needed to give everyone a voice.  Like I said, you think empowering new groups of people means YOU lose power, when that isn't the case, at all.


----------



## Missourian

Lewdog said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 249408
> 
> Whatever the cause... that's a monumental fracture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah... and it was even worse before the movie was even released... it is kind of impossible for so many people to give a movie a negative review when it wasn't even out yet.
Click to expand...


No one rated it negative...that was fake news.  The metric was whether they were interested in seeing it.  The score was only 31% of respondents were interested. Suddenly it disappeared.  That was a mistake.  If it was fake reviews,  that would be a problem.  But being an "are you interested in seeing" statistic...I'm positive those people weren't interested in seeing it.  Deleting it made Rotten Tomatoes appear biased.  Damage done.
8
And RT purged like 50,000 reviews this afternoon...how they determined those reviews were fake is beyond me.  But I understand why they did it.  They are in a bind that damages their brand either way.  So,  damned if you do,  damned if ya don't.

But that's not the point.  The same thing is all over Youtube.  These are fan channels,  not political channels.  It's the fanbase that is up in arms.  A schism.  And that's not good.


----------



## impuretrash

Lewdog said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe...it has been done successfully.  Bond,  Spiderman,  Batman.  The new Spiderman is,  IMO,  the best Spiderman thus far,  so, there is certainly a way forward.  But...like I said,  those properties didn't shit on their fans the way Last Jedi and Captain Marvel have.  They had missteps,  like Bat-nipples,  Bond getting married and Emo Peter Parker...but they acknowledged and rectified those misstep.
> 
> If the MCU follows in the footsteps of Star Wars,  I think the backlash will destroy the franchise...which may not be so bad.
> 
> I think Endgame will be the highnote of the the series.
> 
> Winter Soldier and Civil War were excellent...but,  they were team ups.  And the titular ensembles were all fantastic...with Infinity War being the best so far...but...
> 
> My opinions here...Iron Man 2 & 3 weren't great,  they were good.  Thor 2 & 3 weren't great,  they were good.  Guardians 2 wasn't great,  it was good.  Antman and the Wasp wasn't great,  it was good.  So far,  Captain Marvel doesn't look like it is going to be great.
> 
> Dr Strange was excellent. I understand Black Panther was excellent.  That's two recent great solo movies out of how many?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you basing this idea of Captain Marvel being bad on?  You do understand that Rotten Tomatoes is no longer useful when it comes to comic movies right?  Because of the war between DC and Marvel fanboys, they shit on each other's movies on Rotten Tomatoes simply out of spite and not truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd bet money on the low RT score having nothing do do with DC fans and everything to do with Brie Larson's big fat SJW mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't even understand her message... and what she said has nothing to do with hating on old white men...  it has to do with the need for a better representation of ALL people within the entertainment community.
> 
> See people like you look at her message as this zero-sum game where in order for others to get more representation in some segment of society means YOU, YOURSELF has to lose something in return for that to happen.  That's not the case, and in fact as a society we ALL gain from more inclusion of other people.
> 
> That's what happens when you view everything through a lens of hate...  You assume everyone else uses the same world-view as you do because you are too small-minded to understand otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand her message perfectly well. It's the same rhetoric that the left has been browbeating us white guys with for over a decade now. "You don't matter, step aside, shut up" Here's what she said about "A wrinkle in Time"
> 
> *“[Audiences] are not allowed enough chances to read public discourse on these films by the people that the films were made for. I do not need a 40-year-old white dude to tell me what didn’t work for him about ‘[A] Wrinkle in Time.’ It wasn’t made for him. I want to know what it meant to women of color, to biracial women, to teen women of color, to teens that are biracial.”
> *
> I read and loved that book as a child having no idea that it was meant exclusively for biracial trans teens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No... again that isn't what she said AT ALL, but who on this board would think that a self-proclaimed "hater" like yourself would read any other type of message out of it?
> 
> 
> 
> She is stating the obvious, that when most film critics are the decision-makers for the industry and they help decide what movies actually end up getting made, how much is spent for advertising for, and other aspects... not all movies are made to please that specific demographic, and the inclusion of a more diverse set of people that are influential in the business is needed to give everyone a voice.  Like I said, you think empowering new groups of people means YOU lose power, when that isn't the case, at all.
Click to expand...


Your personal politics influences the way you interpret her comments. That's why you're white knighting for a movie you haven't even seen. Believe it or not, not everyone has strong political leanings like you and I and just wants to watch a movie based on something they enjoyed as a child, and in the case of A Wrinkle in Time or the Ghostbusters reboot, ends up being browbeaten with a politically correct bastardization.

Captain Marvel is only the latest in a long list of geeky properties to be screwed with in this fashion and fans like me are getting sick of it and want to send a message. Maybe the movie itself contains no overt political message but maybe she should have kept her mouth shut on the press tour and we wouldn't even be having this conversation.


----------



## Missourian

Lewdog said:


> [She is stating the obvious, that when most film critics are the decision-makers for the industry and they help decide what movies actually end up getting made, how much is spent for advertising for, and other aspects... not all movies are made to please that specific demographic, and the inclusion of a more diverse set of people that are influential in the business is needed to give everyone a voice.  Like I said, you think empowering new groups of people means YOU lose power, when that isn't the case, at all.



I don't think that was what she said either. 

I can link to the exact quote if you wish. 

But what she said was both sexist and racist.  That certain movies "weren't for" certain demographics based on gender and race. 

It was ignorant virtue signalling IMO.


----------



## Lewdog

impuretrash said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you basing this idea of Captain Marvel being bad on?  You do understand that Rotten Tomatoes is no longer useful when it comes to comic movies right?  Because of the war between DC and Marvel fanboys, they shit on each other's movies on Rotten Tomatoes simply out of spite and not truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd bet money on the low RT score having nothing do do with DC fans and everything to do with Brie Larson's big fat SJW mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't even understand her message... and what she said has nothing to do with hating on old white men...  it has to do with the need for a better representation of ALL people within the entertainment community.
> 
> See people like you look at her message as this zero-sum game where in order for others to get more representation in some segment of society means YOU, YOURSELF has to lose something in return for that to happen.  That's not the case, and in fact as a society we ALL gain from more inclusion of other people.
> 
> That's what happens when you view everything through a lens of hate...  You assume everyone else uses the same world-view as you do because you are too small-minded to understand otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand her message perfectly well. It's the same rhetoric that the left has been browbeating us white guys with for over a decade now. "You don't matter, step aside, shut up" Here's what she said about "A wrinkle in Time"
> 
> *“[Audiences] are not allowed enough chances to read public discourse on these films by the people that the films were made for. I do not need a 40-year-old white dude to tell me what didn’t work for him about ‘[A] Wrinkle in Time.’ It wasn’t made for him. I want to know what it meant to women of color, to biracial women, to teen women of color, to teens that are biracial.”
> *
> I read and loved that book as a child having no idea that it was meant exclusively for biracial trans teens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No... again that isn't what she said AT ALL, but who on this board would think that a self-proclaimed "hater" like yourself would read any other type of message out of it?
> 
> 
> 
> She is stating the obvious, that when most film critics are the decision-makers for the industry and they help decide what movies actually end up getting made, how much is spent for advertising for, and other aspects... not all movies are made to please that specific demographic, and the inclusion of a more diverse set of people that are influential in the business is needed to give everyone a voice.  Like I said, you think empowering new groups of people means YOU lose power, when that isn't the case, at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your personal politics influences the way you interpret her comments. That's why you're white knighting for a movie you haven't even seen. Believe it or not, not everyone has strong political leanings like you and I and just wants to watch a movie based on something they enjoyed as a child, and in the case of A Wrinkle in Time or the Ghostbusters reboot, ends up being browbeaten with a politically correct bastardization.
> 
> Captain Marvel is only the latest in a long list of geeky properties to be screwed with in this fashion and fans like me are getting sick of it and want to send a message. Maybe the movie itself contains no overt political message but maybe she should have kept her mouth shut on the press tour and we wouldn't even be having this conversation.
Click to expand...


Are you stalking me?  How do you know if I've seen the movie or not? 

BTW... you aren't a fan.  The fact that you think they made Captain Marvel a woman in the movie as a political motive proves that.  And you now solidify that by trying to compare it to an all women's reboot of Ghostbusters...

I guess if they make a new Green Lantern movie with a Black man in the lead role you'll do this same foot stomping?  Despite the fact that in comic book canon one of the Green Lanterns, Jon Stewart was Black.  See you can try all you want to have this conversation both ways to fit your argument, but it doesn't work that way.  Just because your argument falls flat in a discussion with people that know their comic book canon, you think crafting a response to call all of us nerds and shit, changes things.  It's your own fault you look like a fool with your arguments.


----------



## Lewdog

Missourian said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> [She is stating the obvious, that when most film critics are the decision-makers for the industry and they help decide what movies actually end up getting made, how much is spent for advertising for, and other aspects... not all movies are made to please that specific demographic, and the inclusion of a more diverse set of people that are influential in the business is needed to give everyone a voice.  Like I said, you think empowering new groups of people means YOU lose power, when that isn't the case, at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think that was what she said either.
> 
> I can link to the exact quote if you wish.
> 
> But what she said was both sexist and racist.  That certain movies "weren't for" certain demographics based on gender and race.
> 
> It was ignorant virtue signalling IMO.
Click to expand...



No it has exactly to do with what she said as here is an article talking about it, and if you have followed the press leading up to the movie, you would have heard the controversy where some critics said she should have "smiled more" in advertisements to make he look more attractive, despite the fact they never made those same types of comments to male leads in the same genre of movies.

Brie Larson and the Horny Movie Review Epidemic

Brie Larson Was Told to Smile More and Had the Best Response


----------



## impuretrash

Lewdog said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd bet money on the low RT score having nothing do do with DC fans and everything to do with Brie Larson's big fat SJW mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't even understand her message... and what she said has nothing to do with hating on old white men...  it has to do with the need for a better representation of ALL people within the entertainment community.
> 
> See people like you look at her message as this zero-sum game where in order for others to get more representation in some segment of society means YOU, YOURSELF has to lose something in return for that to happen.  That's not the case, and in fact as a society we ALL gain from more inclusion of other people.
> 
> That's what happens when you view everything through a lens of hate...  You assume everyone else uses the same world-view as you do because you are too small-minded to understand otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand her message perfectly well. It's the same rhetoric that the left has been browbeating us white guys with for over a decade now. "You don't matter, step aside, shut up" Here's what she said about "A wrinkle in Time"
> 
> *“[Audiences] are not allowed enough chances to read public discourse on these films by the people that the films were made for. I do not need a 40-year-old white dude to tell me what didn’t work for him about ‘[A] Wrinkle in Time.’ It wasn’t made for him. I want to know what it meant to women of color, to biracial women, to teen women of color, to teens that are biracial.”
> *
> I read and loved that book as a child having no idea that it was meant exclusively for biracial trans teens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No... again that isn't what she said AT ALL, but who on this board would think that a self-proclaimed "hater" like yourself would read any other type of message out of it?
> 
> 
> 
> She is stating the obvious, that when most film critics are the decision-makers for the industry and they help decide what movies actually end up getting made, how much is spent for advertising for, and other aspects... not all movies are made to please that specific demographic, and the inclusion of a more diverse set of people that are influential in the business is needed to give everyone a voice.  Like I said, you think empowering new groups of people means YOU lose power, when that isn't the case, at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your personal politics influences the way you interpret her comments. That's why you're white knighting for a movie you haven't even seen. Believe it or not, not everyone has strong political leanings like you and I and just wants to watch a movie based on something they enjoyed as a child, and in the case of A Wrinkle in Time or the Ghostbusters reboot, ends up being browbeaten with a politically correct bastardization.
> 
> Captain Marvel is only the latest in a long list of geeky properties to be screwed with in this fashion and fans like me are getting sick of it and want to send a message. Maybe the movie itself contains no overt political message but maybe she should have kept her mouth shut on the press tour and we wouldn't even be having this conversation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you stalking me?  How do you know if I've seen the movie or not?
> 
> BTW... you aren't a fan.  The fact that you think they made Captain Marvel a woman in the movie as a political motive proves that.  And you now solidify that by trying to compare it to an all women's reboot of Ghostbusters...
> 
> I guess if they make a new Green Lantern movie with a Black man in the lead role you'll do this same foot stomping?  Despite the fact that in comic book canon one of the Green Lanterns, Jon Stewart was Black.  See you can try all you want to have this conversation both ways to fit your argument, but it doesn't work that way.  Just because your argument falls flat in a discussion with people that know they comic book canon, you think crafting a response to call all of us nerds and shit, changes things.  It's your own fault you look like a fool with your arguments.
Click to expand...


Marvel choosing to use one of the female incarnations of the character for this film has nothing to do with the backlash. It has everything to do with the stupid words that come out of Brie Larson's mouth and the fact that people are sick to death of hearing about how awful white men are. I brought up Ghostbusters because it's relevant to the conversation. SJWs ruining nerdy videogames and movies is a trend. If Captain Marvel was the first time this has ever happened, nobody would care. But it's not the first time and it probably won't be the last.


----------



## Lewdog

impuretrash said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't even understand her message... and what she said has nothing to do with hating on old white men...  it has to do with the need for a better representation of ALL people within the entertainment community.
> 
> See people like you look at her message as this zero-sum game where in order for others to get more representation in some segment of society means YOU, YOURSELF has to lose something in return for that to happen.  That's not the case, and in fact as a society we ALL gain from more inclusion of other people.
> 
> That's what happens when you view everything through a lens of hate...  You assume everyone else uses the same world-view as you do because you are too small-minded to understand otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand her message perfectly well. It's the same rhetoric that the left has been browbeating us white guys with for over a decade now. "You don't matter, step aside, shut up" Here's what she said about "A wrinkle in Time"
> 
> *“[Audiences] are not allowed enough chances to read public discourse on these films by the people that the films were made for. I do not need a 40-year-old white dude to tell me what didn’t work for him about ‘[A] Wrinkle in Time.’ It wasn’t made for him. I want to know what it meant to women of color, to biracial women, to teen women of color, to teens that are biracial.”
> *
> I read and loved that book as a child having no idea that it was meant exclusively for biracial trans teens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No... again that isn't what she said AT ALL, but who on this board would think that a self-proclaimed "hater" like yourself would read any other type of message out of it?
> 
> 
> 
> She is stating the obvious, that when most film critics are the decision-makers for the industry and they help decide what movies actually end up getting made, how much is spent for advertising for, and other aspects... not all movies are made to please that specific demographic, and the inclusion of a more diverse set of people that are influential in the business is needed to give everyone a voice.  Like I said, you think empowering new groups of people means YOU lose power, when that isn't the case, at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your personal politics influences the way you interpret her comments. That's why you're white knighting for a movie you haven't even seen. Believe it or not, not everyone has strong political leanings like you and I and just wants to watch a movie based on something they enjoyed as a child, and in the case of A Wrinkle in Time or the Ghostbusters reboot, ends up being browbeaten with a politically correct bastardization.
> 
> Captain Marvel is only the latest in a long list of geeky properties to be screwed with in this fashion and fans like me are getting sick of it and want to send a message. Maybe the movie itself contains no overt political message but maybe she should have kept her mouth shut on the press tour and we wouldn't even be having this conversation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you stalking me?  How do you know if I've seen the movie or not?
> 
> BTW... you aren't a fan.  The fact that you think they made Captain Marvel a woman in the movie as a political motive proves that.  And you now solidify that by trying to compare it to an all women's reboot of Ghostbusters...
> 
> I guess if they make a new Green Lantern movie with a Black man in the lead role you'll do this same foot stomping?  Despite the fact that in comic book canon one of the Green Lanterns, Jon Stewart was Black.  See you can try all you want to have this conversation both ways to fit your argument, but it doesn't work that way.  Just because your argument falls flat in a discussion with people that know they comic book canon, you think crafting a response to call all of us nerds and shit, changes things.  It's your own fault you look like a fool with your arguments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Marvel choosing to use one of the female incarnations of the character for this film has nothing to do with the backlash. It has everything to do with the stupid words that come out of Brie Larson's mouth and the fact that people are sick to death of hearing about how awful white men are. I brought up Ghostbusters because it's relevant to the conversation. SJWs ruining nerdy videogames and movies is a trend. If Captain Marvel was the first time this has ever happened, nobody would care. But it's not the first time and it probably won't be the last.
Click to expand...



You still don't understand why you are wrong.  

There is no canon in which there was a female set of Ghostbusters for it be part of the conversation.  There is however a female version of Captain Marvel named Carol Danvers...

And I posted what she made her comment about and it isn't hating on old white guys just for the sake of doing so.  She hated on AN OLD WHITE GUY film critic who was sexualizing a female movie character.


----------



## impuretrash

Lewdog said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand her message perfectly well. It's the same rhetoric that the left has been browbeating us white guys with for over a decade now. "You don't matter, step aside, shut up" Here's what she said about "A wrinkle in Time"
> 
> *“[Audiences] are not allowed enough chances to read public discourse on these films by the people that the films were made for. I do not need a 40-year-old white dude to tell me what didn’t work for him about ‘[A] Wrinkle in Time.’ It wasn’t made for him. I want to know what it meant to women of color, to biracial women, to teen women of color, to teens that are biracial.”
> *
> I read and loved that book as a child having no idea that it was meant exclusively for biracial trans teens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No... again that isn't what she said AT ALL, but who on this board would think that a self-proclaimed "hater" like yourself would read any other type of message out of it?
> 
> 
> 
> She is stating the obvious, that when most film critics are the decision-makers for the industry and they help decide what movies actually end up getting made, how much is spent for advertising for, and other aspects... not all movies are made to please that specific demographic, and the inclusion of a more diverse set of people that are influential in the business is needed to give everyone a voice.  Like I said, you think empowering new groups of people means YOU lose power, when that isn't the case, at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your personal politics influences the way you interpret her comments. That's why you're white knighting for a movie you haven't even seen. Believe it or not, not everyone has strong political leanings like you and I and just wants to watch a movie based on something they enjoyed as a child, and in the case of A Wrinkle in Time or the Ghostbusters reboot, ends up being browbeaten with a politically correct bastardization.
> 
> Captain Marvel is only the latest in a long list of geeky properties to be screwed with in this fashion and fans like me are getting sick of it and want to send a message. Maybe the movie itself contains no overt political message but maybe she should have kept her mouth shut on the press tour and we wouldn't even be having this conversation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you stalking me?  How do you know if I've seen the movie or not?
> 
> BTW... you aren't a fan.  The fact that you think they made Captain Marvel a woman in the movie as a political motive proves that.  And you now solidify that by trying to compare it to an all women's reboot of Ghostbusters...
> 
> I guess if they make a new Green Lantern movie with a Black man in the lead role you'll do this same foot stomping?  Despite the fact that in comic book canon one of the Green Lanterns, Jon Stewart was Black.  See you can try all you want to have this conversation both ways to fit your argument, but it doesn't work that way.  Just because your argument falls flat in a discussion with people that know they comic book canon, you think crafting a response to call all of us nerds and shit, changes things.  It's your own fault you look like a fool with your arguments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Marvel choosing to use one of the female incarnations of the character for this film has nothing to do with the backlash. It has everything to do with the stupid words that come out of Brie Larson's mouth and the fact that people are sick to death of hearing about how awful white men are. I brought up Ghostbusters because it's relevant to the conversation. SJWs ruining nerdy videogames and movies is a trend. If Captain Marvel was the first time this has ever happened, nobody would care. But it's not the first time and it probably won't be the last.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You still don't understand why you are wrong.
> 
> There is no canon in which there was a female set of Ghostbusters for it be part of the conversation.  There is however a female version of Captain Marvel named Carol Danvers...
> 
> And I posted what she made her comment about and it isn't hating on old white guys just for the sake of doing so.  She hated on AN OLD WHITE GUY film critic who was sexualizing a female movie character.
Click to expand...


How many times do I have to say this? The backlash is due to Brie's comments not because the movie features a female lead. You, Brie the MSM and your lefty compatriots want to imagine all this is a righteous battle against "lonely, neck-bearded basement dwelling misogynist pigs who can't get a girlfriend who only want to see female actors play submissive roles because strong women scare them." That's the stereotype of the comic book geek, and that's why we're not going to see your stupid ass super hero movie because you judged us so harshly.


----------



## Missourian

Lewdog said:


> No it has exactly to do with what she said as here is an article talking about it, and if you have followed the press leading up to the movie, you would have heard the controversy where some critics said she should have "smiled more" in advertisements to make he look more attractive, despite the fact they never made those same types of comments to male leads in the same genre of movies.
> 
> Brie Larson and the Horny Movie Review Epidemic
> 
> Brie Larson Was Told to Smile More and Had the Best Response



"I don’t need a 40-year-old white dude to tell me what didn’t work about A Wrinkle in Time. It wasn’t made for him!"

She may have been speaking to a larger subject...but this statement is ignorant,  sexist and racist.  Polish that turd until the cows come home,  you'll still have a handful of crap.


----------



## theHawk

The reviews are in and audience scores are in the low 30’s.  Sure there are trolls rating it a 0 or 1 out of ten, but there just as many SJWs rating this movie a 9 or a 10.  


It’s hilarious that the SJWs are saying the white fanboys are hating on this movie simply because it stars a female.  Most all comic fanboys love movies like Alien, Aliens, Terminator, Terminator 2, and even Wonder Woman.  The SJWs also can’t explain why women don’t like this movie either.  You can’t inject politics into a movie and cry wolf when it fails because the politics turns people off.


----------



## theHawk

It’s not looking good for Brie!


----------



## Lewdog

impuretrash said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> No... again that isn't what she said AT ALL, but who on this board would think that a self-proclaimed "hater" like yourself would read any other type of message out of it?
> 
> 
> 
> She is stating the obvious, that when most film critics are the decision-makers for the industry and they help decide what movies actually end up getting made, how much is spent for advertising for, and other aspects... not all movies are made to please that specific demographic, and the inclusion of a more diverse set of people that are influential in the business is needed to give everyone a voice.  Like I said, you think empowering new groups of people means YOU lose power, when that isn't the case, at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your personal politics influences the way you interpret her comments. That's why you're white knighting for a movie you haven't even seen. Believe it or not, not everyone has strong political leanings like you and I and just wants to watch a movie based on something they enjoyed as a child, and in the case of A Wrinkle in Time or the Ghostbusters reboot, ends up being browbeaten with a politically correct bastardization.
> 
> Captain Marvel is only the latest in a long list of geeky properties to be screwed with in this fashion and fans like me are getting sick of it and want to send a message. Maybe the movie itself contains no overt political message but maybe she should have kept her mouth shut on the press tour and we wouldn't even be having this conversation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you stalking me?  How do you know if I've seen the movie or not?
> 
> BTW... you aren't a fan.  The fact that you think they made Captain Marvel a woman in the movie as a political motive proves that.  And you now solidify that by trying to compare it to an all women's reboot of Ghostbusters...
> 
> I guess if they make a new Green Lantern movie with a Black man in the lead role you'll do this same foot stomping?  Despite the fact that in comic book canon one of the Green Lanterns, Jon Stewart was Black.  See you can try all you want to have this conversation both ways to fit your argument, but it doesn't work that way.  Just because your argument falls flat in a discussion with people that know they comic book canon, you think crafting a response to call all of us nerds and shit, changes things.  It's your own fault you look like a fool with your arguments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Marvel choosing to use one of the female incarnations of the character for this film has nothing to do with the backlash. It has everything to do with the stupid words that come out of Brie Larson's mouth and the fact that people are sick to death of hearing about how awful white men are. I brought up Ghostbusters because it's relevant to the conversation. SJWs ruining nerdy videogames and movies is a trend. If Captain Marvel was the first time this has ever happened, nobody would care. But it's not the first time and it probably won't be the last.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You still don't understand why you are wrong.
> 
> There is no canon in which there was a female set of Ghostbusters for it be part of the conversation.  There is however a female version of Captain Marvel named Carol Danvers...
> 
> And I posted what she made her comment about and it isn't hating on old white guys just for the sake of doing so.  She hated on AN OLD WHITE GUY film critic who was sexualizing a female movie character.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many times do I have to say this? The backlash is due to Brie's comments not because the movie features a female lead. You, Brie the MSM and your lefty compatriots want to imagine all this is a righteous battle against "lonely, neck-bearded basement dwelling misogynist pigs who can't get a girlfriend who only want to see female actors play submissive roles because strong women scare them." That's the stereotype of the comic book geek, and that's why we're not going to see your stupid ass super hero movie because you judged us so harshly.
Click to expand...



First off I'm not a leftie... and second of all you still don't understand why you are wrong with your comments... which has to do with the fact you don't know comic book canon.

The fact is, that IS WHAT the comic book geek used to be and why so many comics from the 90's had the female characters wearing hardly any clothes and have unrealistic body proportions.  We no longer live in a time that, that is what takes to sell a female lead comic book hero.  Yet people LIKE YOU, who don't actually know two shits about comic books are now chiming in on the subject, and when people show you why you are wrong, you fell into the same pitfall you are accusing Larson of doing.  All the people in this thread that have told you and others how wrong you are about the comics, what has been your response?  That we are all weak nerds.  

Hell it was even proven in this thread when someone brought up they didn't think Brie Larson was a good Captain Marvel because she doesn't have huge tits.  It proves her point.


----------



## theHawk

Even Tyrone Magnus agrees, it’s the worst Marvel movie he has ever seen!  OUCH


----------



## Lewdog

Missourian said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it has exactly to do with what she said as here is an article talking about it, and if you have followed the press leading up to the movie, you would have heard the controversy where some critics said she should have "smiled more" in advertisements to make he look more attractive, despite the fact they never made those same types of comments to male leads in the same genre of movies.
> 
> Brie Larson and the Horny Movie Review Epidemic
> 
> Brie Larson Was Told to Smile More and Had the Best Response
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I don’t need a 40-year-old white dude to tell me what didn’t work about A Wrinkle in Time. It wasn’t made for him!"
> 
> She may have been speaking to a larger subject...but this statement is ignorant,  sexist and racist.  Polish that turd until the cows come home,  you'll still have a handful of crap.
Click to expand...



What's sexiest about it?  A Wrinkle in Time wasn't made to be judged by the traditional Old White dude... it was a fucking kids movie.  Just the same as the article I posted about some old white dude reviewing The Incredibles 2 by talking about how Mrs. Incredible was giving him a boner watching the movie.


----------



## Missourian

Lewdog said:


> What's sexiest about it?  A Wrinkle in Time wasn't made to be judged by the traditional Old White dude... it was a fucking kids movie.  Just the same as the article I posted about some old white dude reviewing The Incredibles 2 by talking about how Mrs. Incredible was giving him a boner watching the movie.



I loved the Incredibles movies.  If there was something that didn't work for me about  it,  Brie Larson wouldn't want to hear it,  just because I'm a 40 year old white dude?  What if I'm a 40 year old black dude?  It still wasn't "made for me".  Would that be appropriate for her to say?

"I don’t need a 40-year-old black dude to tell me what didn’t work about Wreck it Ralph. It wasn’t made for him!"

If you can't see it,  you've either got your blinder on,  or you're being intentionally obtuse.


----------



## WinterBorn

aaronleland said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Dark Knight" and it was an outdoor drive-in theater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Dark Knight' in a drive-in?  That's like eating chateaubriand out of a dirty dog bowl.
> 
> Movies have changed a lot in the last few years.  They got color and sound ... they even have seats with cushions.
> 
> You should try them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Drive-ins are awesome. You can get drunk and smoke weed while watching a movie.
Click to expand...


We used to do the drive-in most weeks.   A bunch of us would go on a week night.  The drive-in would open an hour early, so we would bring a grill, some coolers and have a blast.   They they changed mgmt and all that changed.  Damn shame.   Had it great for a few years.  And not in the distant past.  We stopped going less than 2 years ago.

There are still a few excellent drive-ins scattered around.


----------



## WinterBorn

impuretrash said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> A woman Captain Marvel?
> 
> SJW bullshit.
> 
> Fuck Disney.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, fuck Disney for following the comic.   How dare they!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They neglected to follow the comic where it really matters
> 
> View attachment 249371
> 
> View attachment 249372
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> She was always just a hot piece of ass in order to sell comics to boys.
> They recently had to reinvent her to appease the SJWs.  Didn’t work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What SJW stuff was there in the movie?  Did you see it?
> 
> Female Captain Marvel is comic book canon.  There is no agenda behind it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldnt see it if Disney paid me. For one, I am sick to death of super heroes but Brie Larson's smug  comments about how she doesn't want to hear what white men think about her movies is what created the backlash. White men aren't allowed to say what they think in public anymore without being demonized by the media and having our reputations dragged through the mud so we are just gonna stop funding the corporations that profit off of us.
Click to expand...


Demonized?   Someone speaks out to encourage more access for women and people of color at press days, and you think that is a shot against you?


----------



## WinterBorn

impuretrash said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think that's really true.  If they go into phase 4 using the Secret Wars story line... they could just cast new famous actors to play key roles that will still be around like Captain America, Iron Man, and others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe...it has been done successfully.  Bond,  Spiderman,  Batman.  The new Spiderman is,  IMO,  the best Spiderman thus far,  so, there is certainly a way forward.  But...like I said,  those properties didn't shit on their fans the way Last Jedi and Captain Marvel have.  They had missteps,  like Bat-nipples,  Bond getting married and Emo Peter Parker...but they acknowledged and rectified those misstep.
> 
> If the MCU follows in the footsteps of Star Wars,  I think the backlash will destroy the franchise...which may not be so bad.
> 
> I think Endgame will be the highnote of the the series.
> 
> Winter Soldier and Civil War were excellent...but,  they were team ups.  And the titular ensembles were all fantastic...with Infinity War being the best so far...but...
> 
> My opinions here...Iron Man 2 & 3 weren't great,  they were good.  Thor 2 & 3 weren't great,  they were good.  Guardians 2 wasn't great,  it was good.  Antman and the Wasp wasn't great,  it was good.  So far,  Captain Marvel doesn't look like it is going to be great.
> 
> Dr Strange was excellent. I understand Black Panther was excellent.  That's two recent great solo movies out of how many?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you basing this idea of Captain Marvel being bad on?  You do understand that Rotten Tomatoes is no longer useful when it comes to comic movies right?  Because of the war between DC and Marvel fanboys, they shit on each other's movies on Rotten Tomatoes simply out of spite and not truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd bet money on the low RT score having nothing do do with DC fans and everything to do with Brie Larson's big fat SJW mouth.
Click to expand...


And?   Do you think they will include Larson's comments about the press days in the movie previews?


----------



## WinterBorn

impuretrash said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you basing this idea of Captain Marvel being bad on?  You do understand that Rotten Tomatoes is no longer useful when it comes to comic movies right?  Because of the war between DC and Marvel fanboys, they shit on each other's movies on Rotten Tomatoes simply out of spite and not truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd bet money on the low RT score having nothing do do with DC fans and everything to do with Brie Larson's big fat SJW mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't even understand her message... and what she said has nothing to do with hating on old white men...  it has to do with the need for a better representation of ALL people within the entertainment community.
> 
> See people like you look at her message as this zero-sum game where in order for others to get more representation in some segment of society means YOU, YOURSELF has to lose something in return for that to happen.  That's not the case, and in fact as a society we ALL gain from more inclusion of other people.
> 
> That's what happens when you view everything through a lens of hate...  You assume everyone else uses the same world-view as you do because you are too small-minded to understand otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand her message perfectly well. It's the same rhetoric that the left has been browbeating us white guys with for over a decade now. "You don't matter, step aside, shut up" Here's what she said about "A wrinkle in Time"
> 
> *“[Audiences] are not allowed enough chances to read public discourse on these films by the people that the films were made for. I do not need a 40-year-old white dude to tell me what didn’t work for him about ‘[A] Wrinkle in Time.’ It wasn’t made for him. I want to know what it meant to women of color, to biracial women, to teen women of color, to teens that are biracial.”
> *
> I read and loved that book as a child having no idea that it was meant exclusively for biracial trans teens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No... again that isn't what she said AT ALL, but who on this board would think that a self-proclaimed "hater" like yourself would read any other type of message out of it?
> 
> 
> 
> She is stating the obvious, that when most film critics are the decision-makers for the industry and they help decide what movies actually end up getting made, how much is spent for advertising for, and other aspects... not all movies are made to please that specific demographic, and the inclusion of a more diverse set of people that are influential in the business is needed to give everyone a voice.  Like I said, you think empowering new groups of people means YOU lose power, when that isn't the case, at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your personal politics influences the way you interpret her comments. That's why you're white knighting for a movie you haven't even seen. Believe it or not, not everyone has strong political leanings like you and I and just wants to watch a movie based on something they enjoyed as a child, and in the case of A Wrinkle in Time or the Ghostbusters reboot, ends up being browbeaten with a politically correct bastardization.
> 
> Captain Marvel is only the latest in a long list of geeky properties to be screwed with in this fashion and fans like me are getting sick of it and want to send a message. Maybe the movie itself contains no overt political message but maybe she should have kept her mouth shut on the press tour and we wouldn't even be having this conversation.
Click to expand...


If she would have just shutup and known her place, you would be fine with it?    Kinda proves the point, dontcha think?


----------



## theHawk

bodecea said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> A woman Captain Marvel?
> 
> SJW bullshit.
> 
> Fuck Disney.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, there have been five Captain Marvels in the comics since 1967 ... three of them were women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a shit?  I am not a nerd like you that reads comic books .
> 
> It is amazing the shithead isn't a Black homo Muslim bitch.
> 
> Disney screwed up Star Wars with that despicable SJW bullshit.  Looks like they are trying to screw up everything else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you don't read comics.   Didn't know that 60% of the Capt Marvel incarnations were female.   But you are pissed off because a woman is playing the part.
> 
> Sounds like you are looking for a reason to be pissed off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you are a little nerd pussy and want to go see that silly SJW Disney bullshit then by all means go for it Sport.  Disney would love to get your money and you seem to be just the kind of dimwit that would give it to them.
> 
> Let me guess.  You simply adored Black Panther.  Am I right or am I right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor INCEL boys....  fragile egos bruised by female super heroes
Click to expand...


Yea, poor INCELs....


----------



## Lewdog

Missourian said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's sexiest about it?  A Wrinkle in Time wasn't made to be judged by the traditional Old White dude... it was a fucking kids movie.  Just the same as the article I posted about some old white dude reviewing The Incredibles 2 by talking about how Mrs. Incredible was giving him a boner watching the movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the Incredibles movies.  If there was something that didn't work for me about  it,  Brie Larson wouldn't want to hear it,  just because I'm a 40 year old white dude?  What if I'm a 40 year old black dude?  It still wasn't "made for me".  Would that be appropriate for her to say?
> 
> "I don’t need a 40-year-old black dude to tell me what didn’t work about Wreck it Ralph. It wasn’t made for him!"
> 
> If you can't see it,  you've either got your blinder on,  or you're being intentionally obtuse.
Click to expand...



Well see there is a problem with that statement, because fact is... the majority representation of film critics are old white guys, thus why her statement is true.


----------



## JoeB131

Flash said:


> Disney screwed up Star Wars with that despicable SJW bullshit. Looks like they are trying to screw up everything else.



Yes, because Star Wars was doing so awesome before Disney bought it.





_*OH MY GOD, KEEP IT AWAY FROM THE CHILDREN!!!! 



*_


----------



## Flash

The comic book nerds on this thread reminds me of this Night Court episode


----------



## Darkwind

fncceo said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Captain Marvel’ Flying to $150 Million-Plus Opening in North America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They got my $20 ... and it was well worth the ride. I really thought it was one the better Marvel origins.
> 
> Stan Lee's reading the script to "Mallrats" -- I nearly pissed myself.
Click to expand...

Twenty dollars!

Ho Li Fuk.  No movie is worth that.

I'll wait until the price becomes much more reasonable.    Free.  Then I'll see it.


----------



## Flash

impuretrash said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> A woman Captain Marvel?
> 
> SJW bullshit.
> 
> Fuck Disney.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, fuck Disney for following the comic.   How dare they!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They neglected to follow the comic where it really matters
> 
> View attachment 249371
> 
> View attachment 249372
Click to expand...



Brie Larson's ass is flatter than Taylor Swift's ass.


----------



## DOTR

Yeah people shouldn’t notice that this superhero is a woman. It’s perfectly normal and not important...quite natural and no reason to make an issue of it.

“I had a meeting with Marvel and what we discussed was they wanted to make a big feminist movie,"
Brie Larson.

“For Larson, a proud feminist, Captain Marvel presented the opportunity to advance the cause of female representation..,To that end, Captain Marvel staffed up with women behind the camera, including director Anna Boden (with Ryan Fleck), screenwriters Geneva Robertson-Dworet, Nicole Perlman, Anna Waterhouse, and Jac Schaeffer, costume designer Sanja “


“And Disney... has been happy to lean into its newest hero’s status as a feminist icon...Larson has been working with USC’s Annenberg Inclusion Initiative...”


"I, unapologetically, want this movie to do well financially because that will tell the world we can do this. We can have more women protagonists; we can have more women leading action films."
KS Deconnick

“We're subverting the genre in a lot of ways and breaking new ground and we're doing it in a way that feels really natural...On top of that, they said they wanted to make the biggest feminist movie of all time."
Brie Larson


----------



## DOTR

And if you thought you might join in a discussion of this train wreck of a movie and give an honest review....remember the purpose of the movie and who owns the means of objecting.


----------



## Crepitus

Missourian said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> A woman Captain Marvel?
> 
> SJW bullshit.
> 
> Fuck Disney.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, there have been five Captain Marvels in the comics since 1967 ... three of them were women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a shit?  I am not a nerd like you that reads comic books .
> 
> It is amazing the shithead isn't a Black homo Muslim bitch.
> 
> Disney screwed up Star Wars with that despicable SJW bullshit.  Looks like they are trying to screw up everything else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a movie kid.
> 
> Get over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet here you are.
Click to expand...

You betcha.

You got some kinda point there Zippy?


----------



## JoeB131

DOTR said:


> And if you thought you might join in a discussion of this train wreck of a movie and give an honest review....remember the purpose of the movie and who owns the means of objecting.



Here's the thing... the reason why Rotten Tomatoes had to change it was because the Toxic Masculinity crowd was posting bad reviews on a movie that they hadn't seen.   

This was something they never should have been doing to start with. How can you know if a movie is going to be any good or not if you haven't seen it.  I haven't seen this movie. I might see it today, haven't decided for sure yet.  But I'm not going to posit an opinion on it based on whatever dumb thing the actress starring in it might have said.  



DOTR said:


> We're subverting the genre in a lot of ways and breaking new ground and we're doing it in a way that feels really natural...On top of that, they said they wanted to make the biggest feminist movie of all time."
> Brie Larson



Um, okay....  Not sure why a female superhero (superheroine) has you guys so upset.  

I checked out of the MCU some time ago... I think after the Civil War movie because although I thought it was okay, I'm just not that invested in this universe where i have to watch all the movies to know what is going on.


----------



## Flash

A question for you comic book nerds.

Is "Captain" Marvel like a Navy Captain or an Army Captain?

I mean when she first got started was she Ensign Marvel or was she 2nd Lieutenant Marvel?

I gottsa know.


----------



## bodecea

impuretrash said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't even understand her message... and what she said has nothing to do with hating on old white men...  it has to do with the need for a better representation of ALL people within the entertainment community.
> 
> See people like you look at her message as this zero-sum game where in order for others to get more representation in some segment of society means YOU, YOURSELF has to lose something in return for that to happen.  That's not the case, and in fact as a society we ALL gain from more inclusion of other people.
> 
> That's what happens when you view everything through a lens of hate...  You assume everyone else uses the same world-view as you do because you are too small-minded to understand otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand her message perfectly well. It's the same rhetoric that the left has been browbeating us white guys with for over a decade now. "You don't matter, step aside, shut up" Here's what she said about "A wrinkle in Time"
> 
> *“[Audiences] are not allowed enough chances to read public discourse on these films by the people that the films were made for. I do not need a 40-year-old white dude to tell me what didn’t work for him about ‘[A] Wrinkle in Time.’ It wasn’t made for him. I want to know what it meant to women of color, to biracial women, to teen women of color, to teens that are biracial.”
> *
> I read and loved that book as a child having no idea that it was meant exclusively for biracial trans teens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No... again that isn't what she said AT ALL, but who on this board would think that a self-proclaimed "hater" like yourself would read any other type of message out of it?
> 
> 
> 
> She is stating the obvious, that when most film critics are the decision-makers for the industry and they help decide what movies actually end up getting made, how much is spent for advertising for, and other aspects... not all movies are made to please that specific demographic, and the inclusion of a more diverse set of people that are influential in the business is needed to give everyone a voice.  Like I said, you think empowering new groups of people means YOU lose power, when that isn't the case, at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your personal politics influences the way you interpret her comments. That's why you're white knighting for a movie you haven't even seen. Believe it or not, not everyone has strong political leanings like you and I and just wants to watch a movie based on something they enjoyed as a child, and in the case of A Wrinkle in Time or the Ghostbusters reboot, ends up being browbeaten with a politically correct bastardization.
> 
> Captain Marvel is only the latest in a long list of geeky properties to be screwed with in this fashion and fans like me are getting sick of it and want to send a message. Maybe the movie itself contains no overt political message but maybe she should have kept her mouth shut on the press tour and we wouldn't even be having this conversation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you stalking me?  How do you know if I've seen the movie or not?
> 
> BTW... you aren't a fan.  The fact that you think they made Captain Marvel a woman in the movie as a political motive proves that.  And you now solidify that by trying to compare it to an all women's reboot of Ghostbusters...
> 
> I guess if they make a new Green Lantern movie with a Black man in the lead role you'll do this same foot stomping?  Despite the fact that in comic book canon one of the Green Lanterns, Jon Stewart was Black.  See you can try all you want to have this conversation both ways to fit your argument, but it doesn't work that way.  Just because your argument falls flat in a discussion with people that know they comic book canon, you think crafting a response to call all of us nerds and shit, changes things.  It's your own fault you look like a fool with your arguments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Marvel choosing to use one of the female incarnations of the character for this film has nothing to do with the backlash. It has everything to do with the stupid words that come out of Brie Larson's mouth and the fact that people are sick to death of hearing about how awful white men are. I brought up Ghostbusters because it's relevant to the conversation. SJWs ruining nerdy videogames and movies is a trend. If Captain Marvel was the first time this has ever happened, nobody would care. But it's not the first time and it probably won't be the last.
Click to expand...

When did she say how awful white men are?


----------



## Lewdog

Flash said:


> A question for you comic book nerds.
> 
> Is "Captain" Marvel like a Navy Captain or an Army Captain?
> 
> I mean when she first got started was she Ensign Marvel or was she 2nd Lieutenant Marvel?
> 
> I gottsa know.




No... she is the Captain due to her position as a leader of the Kree Imperial Militia that are tasked with fighting against the Skrulls.  The Skrulls are basically similar to the Chitari who were the attacking bad guys in the First Avengers movie.


----------



## bodecea

Flash said:


> The comic book nerds on this thread reminds me of this Night Court episode


I thought you were leaving this thread.


----------



## bodecea

JoeB131 said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if you thought you might join in a discussion of this train wreck of a movie and give an honest review....remember the purpose of the movie and who owns the means of objecting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the thing... the reason why Rotten Tomatoes had to change it was because the Toxic Masculinity crowd was posting bad reviews on a movie that they hadn't seen.
> 
> This was something they never should have been doing to start with. How can you know if a movie is going to be any good or not if you haven't seen it.  I haven't seen this movie. I might see it today, haven't decided for sure yet.  But I'm not going to posit an opinion on it based on whatever dumb thing the actress starring in it might have said.
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're subverting the genre in a lot of ways and breaking new ground and we're doing it in a way that feels really natural...On top of that, they said they wanted to make the biggest feminist movie of all time."
> Brie Larson
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um, okay....  Not sure why a female superhero (superheroine) has you guys so upset.
> 
> I checked out of the MCU some time ago... I think after the Civil War movie because although I thought it was okay, I'm just not that invested in this universe where i have to watch all the movies to know what is going on.
Click to expand...

The fragility of the INCEL crowd is just amazing to behold.


----------



## Flash

bodecea said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> The comic book nerds on this thread reminds me of this Night Court episode
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you were leaving this thread.
Click to expand...



I was just curious as to her rank.

Was she an affirmative action enlistee or did she get promoted to Captain by fucking higher officers or did she earn her rank ?


----------



## bodecea

Flash said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> The comic book nerds on this thread reminds me of this Night Court episode
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you were leaving this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I was just curious as to her rank.
> 
> Was she an affirmative action enlistee or did she get promoted to Captain by fucking higher officers or did she earn her rank ?
Click to expand...

Thank you once again for displaying your male fraility for us.


----------



## DOTR

impuretrash said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you basing this idea of Captain Marvel being bad on?  You do understand that Rotten Tomatoes is no longer useful when it comes to comic movies right?  Because of the war between DC and Marvel fanboys, they shit on each other's movies on Rotten Tomatoes simply out of spite and not truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd bet money on the low RT score having nothing do do with DC fans and everything to do with Brie Larson's big fat SJW mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't even understand her message... and what she said has nothing to do with hating on old white men...  it has to do with the need for a better representation of ALL people within the entertainment community.
> 
> See people like you look at her message as this zero-sum game where in order for others to get more representation in some segment of society means YOU, YOURSELF has to lose something in return for that to happen.  That's not the case, and in fact as a society we ALL gain from more inclusion of other people.
> 
> That's what happens when you view everything through a lens of hate...  You assume everyone else uses the same world-view as you do because you are too small-minded to understand otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand her message perfectly well. It's the same rhetoric that the left has been browbeating us white guys with for over a decade now. "You don't matter, step aside, shut up" Here's what she said about "A wrinkle in Time"
> 
> *“[Audiences] are not allowed enough chances to read public discourse on these films by the people that the films were made for. I do not need a 40-year-old white dude to tell me what didn’t work for him about ‘[A] Wrinkle in Time.’ It wasn’t made for him. I want to know what it meant to women of color, to biracial women, to teen women of color, to teens that are biracial.”
> *
> I read and loved that book as a child having no idea that it was meant exclusively for biracial trans teens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No... again that isn't what she said AT ALL, but who on this board would think that a self-proclaimed "hater" like yourself would read any other type of message out of it?
> 
> 
> 
> She is stating the obvious, that when most film critics are the decision-makers for the industry and they help decide what movies actually end up getting made, how much is spent for advertising for, and other aspects... not all movies are made to please that specific demographic, and the inclusion of a more diverse set of people that are influential in the business is needed to give everyone a voice.  Like I said, you think empowering new groups of people means YOU lose power, when that isn't the case, at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your personal politics influences the way you interpret her comments. That's why you're white knighting for a movie you haven't even seen. Believe it or not, not everyone has strong political leanings like you and I and just wants to watch a movie based on something they enjoyed as a child, and in the case of A Wrinkle in Time or the Ghostbusters reboot, ends up being browbeaten with a politically correct bastardization.
> 
> Captain Marvel is only the latest in a long list of geeky properties to be screwed with in this fashion and fans like me are getting sick of it and want to send a message. Maybe the movie itself contains no overt political message but maybe she should have kept her mouth shut on the press tour and we wouldn't even be having this conversation.
Click to expand...


  These people destroy everything they touch as they coopt it. None of them can create a Marcel Universe. Or start an IBM. Or found a Harvard. They thrive by calling inside institutions and eating them from within.

  “We are subverting the genre...”
Brie Larson


----------



## DOTR

Flash said:


> A question for you comic book nerds.
> 
> Is "Captain" Marvel like a Navy Captain or an Army Captain?
> 
> I mean when she first got started was she Ensign Marvel or was she 2nd Lieutenant Marvel?
> 
> I gottsa know.



  The writer said she based her on men...Pappy Boyington and Chick Yeager. 
    Yes feminism causes female self hatred to this degree.


----------



## Lewdog

DOTR said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd bet money on the low RT score having nothing do do with DC fans and everything to do with Brie Larson's big fat SJW mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't even understand her message... and what she said has nothing to do with hating on old white men...  it has to do with the need for a better representation of ALL people within the entertainment community.
> 
> See people like you look at her message as this zero-sum game where in order for others to get more representation in some segment of society means YOU, YOURSELF has to lose something in return for that to happen.  That's not the case, and in fact as a society we ALL gain from more inclusion of other people.
> 
> That's what happens when you view everything through a lens of hate...  You assume everyone else uses the same world-view as you do because you are too small-minded to understand otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand her message perfectly well. It's the same rhetoric that the left has been browbeating us white guys with for over a decade now. "You don't matter, step aside, shut up" Here's what she said about "A wrinkle in Time"
> 
> *“[Audiences] are not allowed enough chances to read public discourse on these films by the people that the films were made for. I do not need a 40-year-old white dude to tell me what didn’t work for him about ‘[A] Wrinkle in Time.’ It wasn’t made for him. I want to know what it meant to women of color, to biracial women, to teen women of color, to teens that are biracial.”
> *
> I read and loved that book as a child having no idea that it was meant exclusively for biracial trans teens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No... again that isn't what she said AT ALL, but who on this board would think that a self-proclaimed "hater" like yourself would read any other type of message out of it?
> 
> 
> 
> She is stating the obvious, that when most film critics are the decision-makers for the industry and they help decide what movies actually end up getting made, how much is spent for advertising for, and other aspects... not all movies are made to please that specific demographic, and the inclusion of a more diverse set of people that are influential in the business is needed to give everyone a voice.  Like I said, you think empowering new groups of people means YOU lose power, when that isn't the case, at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your personal politics influences the way you interpret her comments. That's why you're white knighting for a movie you haven't even seen. Believe it or not, not everyone has strong political leanings like you and I and just wants to watch a movie based on something they enjoyed as a child, and in the case of A Wrinkle in Time or the Ghostbusters reboot, ends up being browbeaten with a politically correct bastardization.
> 
> Captain Marvel is only the latest in a long list of geeky properties to be screwed with in this fashion and fans like me are getting sick of it and want to send a message. Maybe the movie itself contains no overt political message but maybe she should have kept her mouth shut on the press tour and we wouldn't even be having this conversation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These people destroy everything they touch as they coopt it. None of them can create a Marcel Universe. Or start an IBM. Or found a Harvard. They thrive by calling inside institutions and eating them from within.
> 
> “We are subverting the genre...”
> Brie Larson
Click to expand...


Wow you are so ignorant of the comic book genre it is amazing!  

The things done through Marvel and DC were done by the creators long before the time of PC culture and people like you and others in this thread that feel threatened by a female lead in a comic book movie.

Do you know who Shatterstar and Rictor are?  Did you know Superman was created by two poor Jewish boys?  Do you realize that the whole idea behind the X-men and guys like Magneto are based on the same ideology as fighting racism?  You guys act like this stuff is just now being addressed today in comic book movies, when in fact this shit has been a part of comics already from the very beginning, as creators strived to make the characters more relate-able to everyday life.


----------



## Flash

Lewdog said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't even understand her message... and what she said has nothing to do with hating on old white men...  it has to do with the need for a better representation of ALL people within the entertainment community.
> 
> See people like you look at her message as this zero-sum game where in order for others to get more representation in some segment of society means YOU, YOURSELF has to lose something in return for that to happen.  That's not the case, and in fact as a society we ALL gain from more inclusion of other people.
> 
> That's what happens when you view everything through a lens of hate...  You assume everyone else uses the same world-view as you do because you are too small-minded to understand otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand her message perfectly well. It's the same rhetoric that the left has been browbeating us white guys with for over a decade now. "You don't matter, step aside, shut up" Here's what she said about "A wrinkle in Time"
> 
> *“[Audiences] are not allowed enough chances to read public discourse on these films by the people that the films were made for. I do not need a 40-year-old white dude to tell me what didn’t work for him about ‘[A] Wrinkle in Time.’ It wasn’t made for him. I want to know what it meant to women of color, to biracial women, to teen women of color, to teens that are biracial.”
> *
> I read and loved that book as a child having no idea that it was meant exclusively for biracial trans teens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No... again that isn't what she said AT ALL, but who on this board would think that a self-proclaimed "hater" like yourself would read any other type of message out of it?
> 
> 
> 
> She is stating the obvious, that when most film critics are the decision-makers for the industry and they help decide what movies actually end up getting made, how much is spent for advertising for, and other aspects... not all movies are made to please that specific demographic, and the inclusion of a more diverse set of people that are influential in the business is needed to give everyone a voice.  Like I said, you think empowering new groups of people means YOU lose power, when that isn't the case, at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your personal politics influences the way you interpret her comments. That's why you're white knighting for a movie you haven't even seen. Believe it or not, not everyone has strong political leanings like you and I and just wants to watch a movie based on something they enjoyed as a child, and in the case of A Wrinkle in Time or the Ghostbusters reboot, ends up being browbeaten with a politically correct bastardization.
> 
> Captain Marvel is only the latest in a long list of geeky properties to be screwed with in this fashion and fans like me are getting sick of it and want to send a message. Maybe the movie itself contains no overt political message but maybe she should have kept her mouth shut on the press tour and we wouldn't even be having this conversation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These people destroy everything they touch as they coopt it. None of them can create a Marcel Universe. Or start an IBM. Or found a Harvard. They thrive by calling inside institutions and eating them from within.
> 
> “We are subverting the genre...”
> Brie Larson
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow you are so ignorant of the comic book genre it is amazing!
> 
> The things done through Marvel and DC were done by the creators long before the time of PC culture and people like you and others in this thread that feel threatened by a female lead in a comic book movie.
> 
> Do you know who Shatterstar and Rictor are?  Did you know Superman was created by two poor Jewish boys?  Do you realize that the whole idea behind the X-men and guys like Magneto are based on the same ideology as fighting racism?  You guys act like this stuff is just now being addressed today in comic book movies, when in fact this shit has been a part of comics already from the very beginning, as creators strived to make the characters more relate-able to everyday life.
Click to expand...



Let me take a guess.  You are the President of the Basement Living Nerd Club?


----------



## toobfreak

fncceo said:


> ROCKED!  One of Marvel's better origin story set in the retro '90s (which I wouldn't normally consider to be retro).
> 
> It opens a couple of plot holes in the Marvel Universe, but hey ... it still rocked.




I won't waste a dime on it.  Sick of this effort to feminize everything replacing guys putting women in power roles not needing men in roles that were created for guys.  If women want to be in a power role, fine, let them go out and *create their own new, original ones* for themselves;  Captain Marvel was created to be a GUY.  Disney, get an imagination and write original stuff, quit stealing from old characters written to be a guy, trying to REPLACE US.


----------



## DOTR

JoeB131 said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if you thought you might join in a discussion of this train wreck of a movie and give an honest review....remember the purpose of the movie and who owns the means of objecting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the thing... the reason why Rotten Tomatoes had to change it was because the Toxic Masculinity crowd was posting bad reviews on a movie that they hadn't seen.
> 
> This was something they never should have been doing to start with. How can you know if a movie is going to be any good or not if you haven't seen it.  I haven't seen this movie. I might see it today, haven't decided for sure yet.  But I'm not going to posit an opinion on it based on whatever dumb thing the actress starring in it might have said.
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're subverting the genre in a lot of ways and breaking new ground and we're doing it in a way that feels really natural...On top of that, they said they wanted to make the biggest feminist movie of all time."
> Brie Larson
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um, okay....  Not sure why a female superhero (superheroine) has you guys so upset.
> 
> I checked out of the MCU some time ago... I think after the Civil War movie because although I thought it was okay, I'm just not that invested in this universe where i have to watch all the movies to know what is going on.
Click to expand...



Well you’ve lied to defend raw power before. Why should this time be any different? And you never ever vary from the party line by so much as a word.
  Rotten Tomatoes had a “want to see” section. Always worked fine. And a comment section for people discussing upcoming movies. Those are what were disabled.
   To no avail. The movie scored pitifully on opening. So at 1 PM rotten tomatoes purged 7000 bad reviews to try and get the score up above a sad 33%. After the purge the new score for this train wreck was 35%.
  Before you leap in and say “they are angels and of course they should purge bad reviews” let me save you the embarrassment. Their excuse? “Rotten Tomatoes explained in a statement to _The Hollywood Reporter _that a glitch was responsible...”

  On IMBD the reviews were an abysmal 6.6. Can’t have that for “the biggest feminist push Disney has ever attempted “.

So IMBD instituted filters.  "Although we accept and consider all votes received by users, not all votes have the same impact (or 'weight') on the final rating. Various filters are applied to the raw data in order to eliminate and reduce attempts at vote stuffing by people more interested in changing the current rating of a movie than giving their true opinion of it."

This is not something that would bother you. You’ve already expressed your feelings about people’s opinions being vetted by experts.

   You will be happy to know, btw, that Disney has hired a team of 40 to AstroTurf the internet and get the score up.


----------



## bodecea

Flash said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand her message perfectly well. It's the same rhetoric that the left has been browbeating us white guys with for over a decade now. "You don't matter, step aside, shut up" Here's what she said about "A wrinkle in Time"
> 
> *“[Audiences] are not allowed enough chances to read public discourse on these films by the people that the films were made for. I do not need a 40-year-old white dude to tell me what didn’t work for him about ‘[A] Wrinkle in Time.’ It wasn’t made for him. I want to know what it meant to women of color, to biracial women, to teen women of color, to teens that are biracial.”
> *
> I read and loved that book as a child having no idea that it was meant exclusively for biracial trans teens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No... again that isn't what she said AT ALL, but who on this board would think that a self-proclaimed "hater" like yourself would read any other type of message out of it?
> 
> 
> 
> She is stating the obvious, that when most film critics are the decision-makers for the industry and they help decide what movies actually end up getting made, how much is spent for advertising for, and other aspects... not all movies are made to please that specific demographic, and the inclusion of a more diverse set of people that are influential in the business is needed to give everyone a voice.  Like I said, you think empowering new groups of people means YOU lose power, when that isn't the case, at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your personal politics influences the way you interpret her comments. That's why you're white knighting for a movie you haven't even seen. Believe it or not, not everyone has strong political leanings like you and I and just wants to watch a movie based on something they enjoyed as a child, and in the case of A Wrinkle in Time or the Ghostbusters reboot, ends up being browbeaten with a politically correct bastardization.
> 
> Captain Marvel is only the latest in a long list of geeky properties to be screwed with in this fashion and fans like me are getting sick of it and want to send a message. Maybe the movie itself contains no overt political message but maybe she should have kept her mouth shut on the press tour and we wouldn't even be having this conversation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These people destroy everything they touch as they coopt it. None of them can create a Marcel Universe. Or start an IBM. Or found a Harvard. They thrive by calling inside institutions and eating them from within.
> 
> “We are subverting the genre...”
> Brie Larson
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow you are so ignorant of the comic book genre it is amazing!
> 
> The things done through Marvel and DC were done by the creators long before the time of PC culture and people like you and others in this thread that feel threatened by a female lead in a comic book movie.
> 
> Do you know who Shatterstar and Rictor are?  Did you know Superman was created by two poor Jewish boys?  Do you realize that the whole idea behind the X-men and guys like Magneto are based on the same ideology as fighting racism?  You guys act like this stuff is just now being addressed today in comic book movies, when in fact this shit has been a part of comics already from the very beginning, as creators strived to make the characters more relate-able to everyday life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let me take a guess.  You are the President of the Basement Living Nerd Club?
Click to expand...

And......here you still are.


----------



## JoeB131

DOTR said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if you thought you might join in a discussion of this train wreck of a movie and give an honest review....remember the purpose of the movie and who owns the means of objecting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the thing... the reason why Rotten Tomatoes had to change it was because the Toxic Masculinity crowd was posting bad reviews on a movie that they hadn't seen.
> 
> This was something they never should have been doing to start with. How can you know if a movie is going to be any good or not if you haven't seen it.  I haven't seen this movie. I might see it today, haven't decided for sure yet.  But I'm not going to posit an opinion on it based on whatever dumb thing the actress starring in it might have said.
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're subverting the genre in a lot of ways and breaking new ground and we're doing it in a way that feels really natural...On top of that, they said they wanted to make the biggest feminist movie of all time."
> Brie Larson
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um, okay....  Not sure why a female superhero (superheroine) has you guys so upset.
> 
> I checked out of the MCU some time ago... I think after the Civil War movie because although I thought it was okay, I'm just not that invested in this universe where i have to watch all the movies to know what is going on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well you’ve lied to defend raw power before. Why should this time be any different? And you never ever vary from the party line by so much as a word.
> Rotten Tomatoes had a “want to see” section. Always worked fine. And a comment section for people discussing upcoming movies. Those are what were disabled.
> To no avail. The movie scored pitifully on opening. So at 1 PM rotten tomatoes purged 7000 bad reviews to try and get the score up above a sad 33%. After the purge the new score for this train wreck was 35%.
> Before you leap in and say “they are angels and of course they should purge bad reviews” let me save you the embarrassment. Their excuse? “Rotten Tomatoes explained in a statement to _The Hollywood Reporter _that a glitch was responsible...”
> 
> On IMBD the reviews were an abysmal 6.6. Can’t have that for “the biggest feminist push Disney has ever attempted “.
> 
> So IMBD instituted filters.  "Although we accept and consider all votes received by users, not all votes have the same impact (or 'weight') on the final rating. Various filters are applied to the raw data in order to eliminate and reduce attempts at vote stuffing by people more interested in changing the current rating of a movie than giving their true opinion of it."
> 
> This is not something that would bother you. You’ve already expressed your feelings about people’s opinions being vetted by experts.
> 
> You will be happy to know, btw, that Disney has hired a team of 40 to AstroTurf the internet and get the score up.
Click to expand...


So it sounds like a lot of people are trying to manipulate the system on RT and IMDB, considering not that many people could have possibly seen this movie, yet. 

the InCel crowd losing its shit over a movie is kind of fun to watch, but we probably need to stop letting these angry trolls ruin stuff for the rest of us because they can't get laid.


----------



## Unkotare

toobfreak said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROCKED!  One of Marvel's better origin story set in the retro '90s (which I wouldn't normally consider to be retro).
> 
> It opens a couple of plot holes in the Marvel Universe, but hey ... it still rocked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won't waste a dime on it.  Sick of this effort to feminize everything replacing guys putting women in power roles not needing men in roles that were created for guys.  If women want to be in a power role, fine, let them go out and *create their own new, original ones* for themselves;  Captain Marvel was created to be a GUY.  Disney, get an imagination and write original stuff, quit stealing from old characters written to be a guy, trying to REPLACE US.
Click to expand...





 It is quite revealing when people who obviously don’t know the background of this character whining about it being cast with a woman in the role of a female character. It is pretty hard not to see the intimidated little boys if not flat out closet cases losing their shit over the fact that this female character is being portrayed by a female. This character has been female for a long time. You little boys need to grow a couple and grow up and get over it. Now, if you want  to get irate about something, you can look at how they made Thor into a female in the comic books. That is pretty much flat out pandering. The larger point that leftists have ruined classic characters by injecting their politics into them is only somewhat valid. The writers of the stories since the very beginning have often been pretty damn far left anyway. However, in their new iterations there are aspects of their characterization that reflect more ideology than is necessary. However in the case of captain  Marvel being a woman, that’s just what the character is, so go cry to your mommies and get over it.


----------



## toobfreak

Unkotare said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROCKED!  One of Marvel's better origin story set in the retro '90s (which I wouldn't normally consider to be retro).
> 
> It opens a couple of plot holes in the Marvel Universe, but hey ... it still rocked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won't waste a dime on it.  Sick of this effort to feminize everything replacing guys putting women in power roles not needing men in roles that were created for guys.  If women want to be in a power role, fine, let them go out and *create their own new, original ones* for themselves;  Captain Marvel was created to be a GUY.  Disney, get an imagination and write original stuff, quit stealing from old characters written to be a guy, trying to REPLACE US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is quite revealing when people who obviously don’t know the background of this character whining about it being cast with a woman in the role of a female character. It is pretty hard not to see the intimidated little boys if not flat out closet cases losing their shit over the fact that this female character is being portrayed by a female. This character is been female for a long time. You little boys need to grow a couple and grow up and get over it. Now, if you want  to get irate about something, you can look at how they made Thor into a female in the comic books. That is pretty much flat out pandering. The larger point that leftists have ruined classic characters by injecting their politics into them is only somewhat valid. The writers of the stories since the very beginning have often been pretty damn far left anyway. However, in their new iterations there are aspects of their characterization that reflect more ideology that is necessary. However in the case of captain  Marvel being a woman, that’s just what the character is, so go cry to your mommy‘s and get over it.
Click to expand...



Or maybe, Jackass, instead of reading a whole lot of bullshit into something that isn't there, it is simply a case of a guy thinking of comic characters as the only way he ever knew them, when he was a boy in the 1960s.  Was there even a girl superhero back then?  I never knew a girl to have any interest in comics.  Try watching Big Bang Theory.  Haven't read many comic books since a kid.  And frankly, was never any fan of Captain Marvel, Captain America and others much anyway.  I was more a Fantastic Four, Batman, Superman person.  You know, the good stuff.


----------



## Unkotare

toobfreak said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROCKED!  One of Marvel's better origin story set in the retro '90s (which I wouldn't normally consider to be retro).
> 
> It opens a couple of plot holes in the Marvel Universe, but hey ... it still rocked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won't waste a dime on it.  Sick of this effort to feminize everything replacing guys putting women in power roles not needing men in roles that were created for guys.  If women want to be in a power role, fine, let them go out and *create their own new, original ones* for themselves;  Captain Marvel was created to be a GUY.  Disney, get an imagination and write original stuff, quit stealing from old characters written to be a guy, trying to REPLACE US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is quite revealing when people who obviously don’t know the background of this character whining about it being cast with a woman in the role of a female character. It is pretty hard not to see the intimidated little boys if not flat out closet cases losing their shit over the fact that this female character is being portrayed by a female. This character is been female for a long time. You little boys need to grow a couple and grow up and get over it. Now, if you want  to get irate about something, you can look at how they made Thor into a female in the comic books. That is pretty much flat out pandering. The larger point that leftists have ruined classic characters by injecting their politics into them is only somewhat valid. The writers of the stories since the very beginning have often been pretty damn far left anyway. However, in their new iterations there are aspects of their characterization that reflect more ideology that is necessary. However in the case of captain  Marvel being a woman, that’s just what the character is, so go cry to your mommy‘s and get over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ... I was more a Fantastic Four, Batman, Superman person.  You know, the good stuff.
Click to expand...



All of which had female super heroes. Did they frighten you back then?

There has been a female Captain Marvel since 197-fucking-7. Hardly some threatening new development. Get the fuck over it.


----------



## Lewdog

Flash said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand her message perfectly well. It's the same rhetoric that the left has been browbeating us white guys with for over a decade now. "You don't matter, step aside, shut up" Here's what she said about "A wrinkle in Time"
> 
> *“[Audiences] are not allowed enough chances to read public discourse on these films by the people that the films were made for. I do not need a 40-year-old white dude to tell me what didn’t work for him about ‘[A] Wrinkle in Time.’ It wasn’t made for him. I want to know what it meant to women of color, to biracial women, to teen women of color, to teens that are biracial.”
> *
> I read and loved that book as a child having no idea that it was meant exclusively for biracial trans teens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No... again that isn't what she said AT ALL, but who on this board would think that a self-proclaimed "hater" like yourself would read any other type of message out of it?
> 
> 
> 
> She is stating the obvious, that when most film critics are the decision-makers for the industry and they help decide what movies actually end up getting made, how much is spent for advertising for, and other aspects... not all movies are made to please that specific demographic, and the inclusion of a more diverse set of people that are influential in the business is needed to give everyone a voice.  Like I said, you think empowering new groups of people means YOU lose power, when that isn't the case, at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your personal politics influences the way you interpret her comments. That's why you're white knighting for a movie you haven't even seen. Believe it or not, not everyone has strong political leanings like you and I and just wants to watch a movie based on something they enjoyed as a child, and in the case of A Wrinkle in Time or the Ghostbusters reboot, ends up being browbeaten with a politically correct bastardization.
> 
> Captain Marvel is only the latest in a long list of geeky properties to be screwed with in this fashion and fans like me are getting sick of it and want to send a message. Maybe the movie itself contains no overt political message but maybe she should have kept her mouth shut on the press tour and we wouldn't even be having this conversation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These people destroy everything they touch as they coopt it. None of them can create a Marcel Universe. Or start an IBM. Or found a Harvard. They thrive by calling inside institutions and eating them from within.
> 
> “We are subverting the genre...”
> Brie Larson
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow you are so ignorant of the comic book genre it is amazing!
> 
> The things done through Marvel and DC were done by the creators long before the time of PC culture and people like you and others in this thread that feel threatened by a female lead in a comic book movie.
> 
> Do you know who Shatterstar and Rictor are?  Did you know Superman was created by two poor Jewish boys?  Do you realize that the whole idea behind the X-men and guys like Magneto are based on the same ideology as fighting racism?  You guys act like this stuff is just now being addressed today in comic book movies, when in fact this shit has been a part of comics already from the very beginning, as creators strived to make the characters more relate-able to everyday life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let me take a guess.  You are the President of the Basement Living Nerd Club?
Click to expand...



No, I make money off of comics and have read them since I was a kid.  So instead of spending all my days like you trying to troll people and basically being a waste of oxygen, I use my time much more constructively.  Maybe if you had read comics as a kid you would have better manners and not be a douche nozzle.


----------



## BlueGin

Darkwind said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Captain Marvel’ Flying to $150 Million-Plus Opening in North America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They got my $20 ... and it was well worth the ride. I really thought it was one the better Marvel origins.
> 
> Stan Lee's reading the script to "Mallrats" -- I nearly pissed myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Twenty dollars!
> 
> Ho Li Fuk.  No movie is worth that.
> 
> I'll wait until the price becomes much more reasonable.    Free.  Then I'll see it.
Click to expand...

Movies here are under 8.00 if you go before noon. 10.00 after. 20.00 could be for two people? Dunno seems high.


----------



## Lewdog

DOTR said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if you thought you might join in a discussion of this train wreck of a movie and give an honest review....remember the purpose of the movie and who owns the means of objecting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the thing... the reason why Rotten Tomatoes had to change it was because the Toxic Masculinity crowd was posting bad reviews on a movie that they hadn't seen.
> 
> This was something they never should have been doing to start with. How can you know if a movie is going to be any good or not if you haven't seen it.  I haven't seen this movie. I might see it today, haven't decided for sure yet.  But I'm not going to posit an opinion on it based on whatever dumb thing the actress starring in it might have said.
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're subverting the genre in a lot of ways and breaking new ground and we're doing it in a way that feels really natural...On top of that, they said they wanted to make the biggest feminist movie of all time."
> Brie Larson
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um, okay....  Not sure why a female superhero (superheroine) has you guys so upset.
> 
> I checked out of the MCU some time ago... I think after the Civil War movie because although I thought it was okay, I'm just not that invested in this universe where i have to watch all the movies to know what is going on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well you’ve lied to defend raw power before. Why should this time be any different? And you never ever vary from the party line by so much as a word.
> Rotten Tomatoes had a “want to see” section. Always worked fine. And a comment section for people discussing upcoming movies. Those are what were disabled.
> To no avail. The movie scored pitifully on opening. So at 1 PM rotten tomatoes purged 7000 bad reviews to try and get the score up above a sad 33%. After the purge the new score for this train wreck was 35%.
> Before you leap in and say “they are angels and of course they should purge bad reviews” let me save you the embarrassment. Their excuse? “Rotten Tomatoes explained in a statement to _The Hollywood Reporter _that a glitch was responsible...”
> 
> On IMBD the reviews were an abysmal 6.6. Can’t have that for “the biggest feminist push Disney has ever attempted “.
> 
> So IMBD instituted filters.  "Although we accept and consider all votes received by users, not all votes have the same impact (or 'weight') on the final rating. Various filters are applied to the raw data in order to eliminate and reduce attempts at vote stuffing by people more interested in changing the current rating of a movie than giving their true opinion of it."
> 
> This is not something that would bother you. You’ve already expressed your feelings about people’s opinions being vetted by experts.
> 
> You will be happy to know, btw, that Disney has hired a team of 40 to AstroTurf the internet and get the score up.
Click to expand...



Rotten Tomatoes purged the scores because people were just being trolls.  If you knew anything about the comic book community you'd know there are 4 groups of people:  Marvel fanboys, DC fanboys, Indie Comic Fanboys, and people that just like comics and don't have to hate on certain companies to get a thrill by being a troll.


----------



## impuretrash

DOTR said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd bet money on the low RT score having nothing do do with DC fans and everything to do with Brie Larson's big fat SJW mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't even understand her message... and what she said has nothing to do with hating on old white men...  it has to do with the need for a better representation of ALL people within the entertainment community.
> 
> See people like you look at her message as this zero-sum game where in order for others to get more representation in some segment of society means YOU, YOURSELF has to lose something in return for that to happen.  That's not the case, and in fact as a society we ALL gain from more inclusion of other people.
> 
> That's what happens when you view everything through a lens of hate...  You assume everyone else uses the same world-view as you do because you are too small-minded to understand otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand her message perfectly well. It's the same rhetoric that the left has been browbeating us white guys with for over a decade now. "You don't matter, step aside, shut up" Here's what she said about "A wrinkle in Time"
> 
> *“[Audiences] are not allowed enough chances to read public discourse on these films by the people that the films were made for. I do not need a 40-year-old white dude to tell me what didn’t work for him about ‘[A] Wrinkle in Time.’ It wasn’t made for him. I want to know what it meant to women of color, to biracial women, to teen women of color, to teens that are biracial.”
> *
> I read and loved that book as a child having no idea that it was meant exclusively for biracial trans teens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No... again that isn't what she said AT ALL, but who on this board would think that a self-proclaimed "hater" like yourself would read any other type of message out of it?
> 
> 
> 
> She is stating the obvious, that when most film critics are the decision-makers for the industry and they help decide what movies actually end up getting made, how much is spent for advertising for, and other aspects... not all movies are made to please that specific demographic, and the inclusion of a more diverse set of people that are influential in the business is needed to give everyone a voice.  Like I said, you think empowering new groups of people means YOU lose power, when that isn't the case, at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your personal politics influences the way you interpret her comments. That's why you're white knighting for a movie you haven't even seen. Believe it or not, not everyone has strong political leanings like you and I and just wants to watch a movie based on something they enjoyed as a child, and in the case of A Wrinkle in Time or the Ghostbusters reboot, ends up being browbeaten with a politically correct bastardization.
> 
> Captain Marvel is only the latest in a long list of geeky properties to be screwed with in this fashion and fans like me are getting sick of it and want to send a message. Maybe the movie itself contains no overt political message but maybe she should have kept her mouth shut on the press tour and we wouldn't even be having this conversation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These people destroy everything they touch as they coopt it. None of them can create a Marcel Universe. Or start an IBM. Or found a Harvard. They thrive by calling inside institutions and eating them from within.
> 
> “We are subverting the genre...”
> Brie Larson
Click to expand...


If they were only intent on ruining nerdy movies, I might not even notice as I'm not a big movie buff.

The SJW crowd has also went after heavy metal music. They attack distribution labels for publishing content that offends their tender sensibilities, leaning on paypal and other online payment services to revoke their accounts and put them out of business. Concerts are cancelled after antifa phones in death threats and music streaming services are pressured to remove artists from their service. 

Videogames have been a favorite target of theirs for a while. Big name developers are crapping out subpar sequels to long running franchises thanks in large part to their new "diverse" development teams (more women, more blue hair) who can't resist shoehorning a trendy political agenda into games about exploring dungeons, shooting aliens or kicking people in the face. 

And when fans notice and complain about it, this is the reaction: "Aw what's wrong INCEL? Don't like women taking over your nerdy misogynistic hobbies? Aw, well maybe you should get out of mommy's basement and get a girlfriend LOL"

it's like they're trying to provoke conflict.


----------



## toobfreak

Unkotare said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROCKED!  One of Marvel's better origin story set in the retro '90s (which I wouldn't normally consider to be retro).
> 
> It opens a couple of plot holes in the Marvel Universe, but hey ... it still rocked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won't waste a dime on it.  Sick of this effort to feminize everything replacing guys putting women in power roles not needing men in roles that were created for guys.  If women want to be in a power role, fine, let them go out and *create their own new, original ones* for themselves;  Captain Marvel was created to be a GUY.  Disney, get an imagination and write original stuff, quit stealing from old characters written to be a guy, trying to REPLACE US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is quite revealing when people who obviously don’t know the background of this character whining about it being cast with a woman in the role of a female character. It is pretty hard not to see the intimidated little boys if not flat out closet cases losing their shit over the fact that this female character is being portrayed by a female. This character is been female for a long time. You little boys need to grow a couple and grow up and get over it. Now, if you want  to get irate about something, you can look at how they made Thor into a female in the comic books. That is pretty much flat out pandering. The larger point that leftists have ruined classic characters by injecting their politics into them is only somewhat valid. The writers of the stories since the very beginning have often been pretty damn far left anyway. However, in their new iterations there are aspects of their characterization that reflect more ideology that is necessary. However in the case of captain  Marvel being a woman, that’s just what the character is, so go cry to your mommy‘s and get over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ... I was more a Fantastic Four, Batman, Superman person.  You know, the good stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> All of which had female super heroes. Did they frighten you back then?
> 
> There has been a female Captain Marvel since 197-fucking-7. Hardly some threatening new development. Get the fuck over it.
Click to expand...


I'm not the one making an issue out of it, you are.  I never read The Fantastic Female, Supergirl or Batgirl.  Maybe they were YOUR heroes, shit-picker?  I'm pretty sure there were some few Supergirl comics, but was there ever any Batgirl comics?  Or was that merely a creation of 1960s TV.  Obviously you spent a LOT more time obsessing over comic books maybe to this day than I ever did.  Whether or not they existed, we know it was mostly out of PC pressure and maybe a desire to draw and look at girl's bodies (all comic girls were well-endowed) and never sold very well.  Collector value:  0.


----------



## Lewdog

impuretrash said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't even understand her message... and what she said has nothing to do with hating on old white men...  it has to do with the need for a better representation of ALL people within the entertainment community.
> 
> See people like you look at her message as this zero-sum game where in order for others to get more representation in some segment of society means YOU, YOURSELF has to lose something in return for that to happen.  That's not the case, and in fact as a society we ALL gain from more inclusion of other people.
> 
> That's what happens when you view everything through a lens of hate...  You assume everyone else uses the same world-view as you do because you are too small-minded to understand otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand her message perfectly well. It's the same rhetoric that the left has been browbeating us white guys with for over a decade now. "You don't matter, step aside, shut up" Here's what she said about "A wrinkle in Time"
> 
> *“[Audiences] are not allowed enough chances to read public discourse on these films by the people that the films were made for. I do not need a 40-year-old white dude to tell me what didn’t work for him about ‘[A] Wrinkle in Time.’ It wasn’t made for him. I want to know what it meant to women of color, to biracial women, to teen women of color, to teens that are biracial.”
> *
> I read and loved that book as a child having no idea that it was meant exclusively for biracial trans teens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No... again that isn't what she said AT ALL, but who on this board would think that a self-proclaimed "hater" like yourself would read any other type of message out of it?
> 
> 
> 
> She is stating the obvious, that when most film critics are the decision-makers for the industry and they help decide what movies actually end up getting made, how much is spent for advertising for, and other aspects... not all movies are made to please that specific demographic, and the inclusion of a more diverse set of people that are influential in the business is needed to give everyone a voice.  Like I said, you think empowering new groups of people means YOU lose power, when that isn't the case, at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your personal politics influences the way you interpret her comments. That's why you're white knighting for a movie you haven't even seen. Believe it or not, not everyone has strong political leanings like you and I and just wants to watch a movie based on something they enjoyed as a child, and in the case of A Wrinkle in Time or the Ghostbusters reboot, ends up being browbeaten with a politically correct bastardization.
> 
> Captain Marvel is only the latest in a long list of geeky properties to be screwed with in this fashion and fans like me are getting sick of it and want to send a message. Maybe the movie itself contains no overt political message but maybe she should have kept her mouth shut on the press tour and we wouldn't even be having this conversation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These people destroy everything they touch as they coopt it. None of them can create a Marcel Universe. Or start an IBM. Or found a Harvard. They thrive by calling inside institutions and eating them from within.
> 
> “We are subverting the genre...”
> Brie Larson
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they were only intent on ruining nerdy movies, I might not even notice as I'm not a big movie buff.
> 
> The SJW crowd has also went after heavy metal music. They attack distribution labels for publishing content that offends their tender sensibilities, leaning on paypal and other online payment services to revoke their accounts and put them out of business. Concerts are cancelled after antifa phones in death threats and music streaming services are pressured to remove artists from their service.
> 
> Videogames have been a favorite target of theirs for a while. Big name developers are crapping out subpar sequels to long running franchises thanks in large part to their new "diverse" development teams (more women, more blue hair) who can't resist shoehorning a trendy political agenda into games about exploring dungeons, shooting aliens or kicking people in the face.
> 
> And when fans notice and complain about it, this is the reaction: "Aw what's wrong INCEL? Don't like women taking over your nerdy misogynistic hobbies? Aw, well maybe you should get out of mommy's basement and get a girlfriend LOL"
> 
> it's like they're trying to provoke conflict.
Click to expand...



You sure like to take the smallest group of people and make it out like they are a norm... they aren't.


----------



## DOTR

Unkotare said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROCKED!  One of Marvel's better origin story set in the retro '90s (which I wouldn't normally consider to be retro).
> 
> It opens a couple of plot holes in the Marvel Universe, but hey ... it still rocked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won't waste a dime on it.  Sick of this effort to feminize everything replacing guys putting women in power roles not needing men in roles that were created for guys.  If women want to be in a power role, fine, let them go out and *create their own new, original ones* for themselves;  Captain Marvel was created to be a GUY.  Disney, get an imagination and write original stuff, quit stealing from old characters written to be a guy, trying to REPLACE US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is quite revealing when people who obviously don’t know the background of this character whining about it being cast with a woman in the role of a female character. It is pretty hard not to see the intimidated little boys if not flat out closet cases losing their shit over the fact that this female character is being portrayed by a female. This character has been female for a long time. You little boys need to grow a couple and grow up and get over it. Now, if you want  to get irate about something, you can look at how they made Thor into a female in the comic books. That is pretty much flat out pandering. The larger point that leftists have ruined classic characters by injecting their politics into them is only somewhat valid. The writers of the stories since the very beginning have often been pretty damn far left anyway. However, in their new iterations there are aspects of their characterization that reflect more ideology than is necessary. However in the case of captain  Marvel being a woman, that’s just what the character is, so go cry to your mommies and get over it.
Click to expand...


  Then why did the writer claim it was a move for feminist empowerment?


----------



## impuretrash

Lewdog said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand her message perfectly well. It's the same rhetoric that the left has been browbeating us white guys with for over a decade now. "You don't matter, step aside, shut up" Here's what she said about "A wrinkle in Time"
> 
> *“[Audiences] are not allowed enough chances to read public discourse on these films by the people that the films were made for. I do not need a 40-year-old white dude to tell me what didn’t work for him about ‘[A] Wrinkle in Time.’ It wasn’t made for him. I want to know what it meant to women of color, to biracial women, to teen women of color, to teens that are biracial.”
> *
> I read and loved that book as a child having no idea that it was meant exclusively for biracial trans teens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No... again that isn't what she said AT ALL, but who on this board would think that a self-proclaimed "hater" like yourself would read any other type of message out of it?
> 
> 
> 
> She is stating the obvious, that when most film critics are the decision-makers for the industry and they help decide what movies actually end up getting made, how much is spent for advertising for, and other aspects... not all movies are made to please that specific demographic, and the inclusion of a more diverse set of people that are influential in the business is needed to give everyone a voice.  Like I said, you think empowering new groups of people means YOU lose power, when that isn't the case, at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your personal politics influences the way you interpret her comments. That's why you're white knighting for a movie you haven't even seen. Believe it or not, not everyone has strong political leanings like you and I and just wants to watch a movie based on something they enjoyed as a child, and in the case of A Wrinkle in Time or the Ghostbusters reboot, ends up being browbeaten with a politically correct bastardization.
> 
> Captain Marvel is only the latest in a long list of geeky properties to be screwed with in this fashion and fans like me are getting sick of it and want to send a message. Maybe the movie itself contains no overt political message but maybe she should have kept her mouth shut on the press tour and we wouldn't even be having this conversation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These people destroy everything they touch as they coopt it. None of them can create a Marcel Universe. Or start an IBM. Or found a Harvard. They thrive by calling inside institutions and eating them from within.
> 
> “We are subverting the genre...”
> Brie Larson
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they were only intent on ruining nerdy movies, I might not even notice as I'm not a big movie buff.
> 
> The SJW crowd has also went after heavy metal music. They attack distribution labels for publishing content that offends their tender sensibilities, leaning on paypal and other online payment services to revoke their accounts and put them out of business. Concerts are cancelled after antifa phones in death threats and music streaming services are pressured to remove artists from their service.
> 
> Videogames have been a favorite target of theirs for a while. Big name developers are crapping out subpar sequels to long running franchises thanks in large part to their new "diverse" development teams (more women, more blue hair) who can't resist shoehorning a trendy political agenda into games about exploring dungeons, shooting aliens or kicking people in the face.
> 
> And when fans notice and complain about it, this is the reaction: "Aw what's wrong INCEL? Don't like women taking over your nerdy misogynistic hobbies? Aw, well maybe you should get out of mommy's basement and get a girlfriend LOL"
> 
> it's like they're trying to provoke conflict.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You sure like to take the smallest group of people and make it out like they are a norm... they aren't.
Click to expand...


What's that even supposed to mean? Should we wait until thought policing, censorship and political indoctrination reaches critical mass before speaking out against it? By then it will be too late.


----------



## DOTR

toobfreak said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROCKED!  One of Marvel's better origin story set in the retro '90s (which I wouldn't normally consider to be retro).
> 
> It opens a couple of plot holes in the Marvel Universe, but hey ... it still rocked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won't waste a dime on it.  Sick of this effort to feminize everything replacing guys putting women in power roles not needing men in roles that were created for guys.  If women want to be in a power role, fine, let them go out and *create their own new, original ones* for themselves;  Captain Marvel was created to be a GUY.  Disney, get an imagination and write original stuff, quit stealing from old characters written to be a guy, trying to REPLACE US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is quite revealing when people who obviously don’t know the background of this character whining about it being cast with a woman in the role of a female character. It is pretty hard not to see the intimidated little boys if not flat out closet cases losing their shit over the fact that this female character is being portrayed by a female. This character is been female for a long time. You little boys need to grow a couple and grow up and get over it. Now, if you want  to get irate about something, you can look at how they made Thor into a female in the comic books. That is pretty much flat out pandering. The larger point that leftists have ruined classic characters by injecting their politics into them is only somewhat valid. The writers of the stories since the very beginning have often been pretty damn far left anyway. However, in their new iterations there are aspects of their characterization that reflect more ideology that is necessary. However in the case of captain  Marvel being a woman, that’s just what the character is, so go cry to your mommy‘s and get over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ... I was more a Fantastic Four, Batman, Superman person.  You know, the good stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> All of which had female super heroes. Did they frighten you back then?
> 
> There has been a female Captain Marvel since 197-fucking-7. Hardly some threatening new development. Get the fuck over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not the one making an issue out of it, you are.  I never read The Fantastic Female, Supergirl or Batgirl.  Maybe they were YOUR heroes, shit-picker?  I'm pretty sure there were some few Supergirl comics, but was there ever any Batgirl comics?  Or was that merely a creation of 1960s TV.  Obviously you spent a LOT more time obsessing over comic books maybe to this day than I ever did.  Whether or not they existed, we know it was mostly out of PC pressure and maybe a desire to draw and look at girl's bodies (all comic girls were well-endowed) and never sold very well.  Collector value:  0.
Click to expand...


  The female Thor and Captain Marvel comics had some of the lowest sales figures in Marvels history. This is politics though. As I quoted the principals in a previous post. They set out by design to destroy yet another cultural institution.


----------



## DOTR

Lewdog said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if you thought you might join in a discussion of this train wreck of a movie and give an honest review....remember the purpose of the movie and who owns the means of objecting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the thing... the reason why Rotten Tomatoes had to change it was because the Toxic Masculinity crowd was posting bad reviews on a movie that they hadn't seen.
> 
> This was something they never should have been doing to start with. How can you know if a movie is going to be any good or not if you haven't seen it.  I haven't seen this movie. I might see it today, haven't decided for sure yet.  But I'm not going to posit an opinion on it based on whatever dumb thing the actress starring in it might have said.
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're subverting the genre in a lot of ways and breaking new ground and we're doing it in a way that feels really natural...On top of that, they said they wanted to make the biggest feminist movie of all time."
> Brie Larson
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um, okay....  Not sure why a female superhero (superheroine) has you guys so upset.
> 
> I checked out of the MCU some time ago... I think after the Civil War movie because although I thought it was okay, I'm just not that invested in this universe where i have to watch all the movies to know what is going on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well you’ve lied to defend raw power before. Why should this time be any different? And you never ever vary from the party line by so much as a word.
> Rotten Tomatoes had a “want to see” section. Always worked fine. And a comment section for people discussing upcoming movies. Those are what were disabled.
> To no avail. The movie scored pitifully on opening. So at 1 PM rotten tomatoes purged 7000 bad reviews to try and get the score up above a sad 33%. After the purge the new score for this train wreck was 35%.
> Before you leap in and say “they are angels and of course they should purge bad reviews” let me save you the embarrassment. Their excuse? “Rotten Tomatoes explained in a statement to _The Hollywood Reporter _that a glitch was responsible...”
> 
> On IMBD the reviews were an abysmal 6.6. Can’t have that for “the biggest feminist push Disney has ever attempted “.
> 
> So IMBD instituted filters.  "Although we accept and consider all votes received by users, not all votes have the same impact (or 'weight') on the final rating. Various filters are applied to the raw data in order to eliminate and reduce attempts at vote stuffing by people more interested in changing the current rating of a movie than giving their true opinion of it."
> 
> This is not something that would bother you. You’ve already expressed your feelings about people’s opinions being vetted by experts.
> 
> You will be happy to know, btw, that Disney has hired a team of 40 to AstroTurf the internet and get the score up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Rotten Tomatoes purged the scores because people were just being trolls.  If you knew anything about the comic book community you'd know there are 4 groups of people:  Marvel fanboys, DC fanboys, Indie Comic Fanboys, and people that just like comics and don't have to hate on certain companies to get a thrill by being a troll.
Click to expand...


That’s not what they said bitchboy. Rotten Tomatoes claims it was a “computer glitch”.  Leaves you high and dry doesn’t it?


----------



## WinterBorn

Flash said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand her message perfectly well. It's the same rhetoric that the left has been browbeating us white guys with for over a decade now. "You don't matter, step aside, shut up" Here's what she said about "A wrinkle in Time"
> 
> *“[Audiences] are not allowed enough chances to read public discourse on these films by the people that the films were made for. I do not need a 40-year-old white dude to tell me what didn’t work for him about ‘[A] Wrinkle in Time.’ It wasn’t made for him. I want to know what it meant to women of color, to biracial women, to teen women of color, to teens that are biracial.”
> *
> I read and loved that book as a child having no idea that it was meant exclusively for biracial trans teens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No... again that isn't what she said AT ALL, but who on this board would think that a self-proclaimed "hater" like yourself would read any other type of message out of it?
> 
> 
> 
> She is stating the obvious, that when most film critics are the decision-makers for the industry and they help decide what movies actually end up getting made, how much is spent for advertising for, and other aspects... not all movies are made to please that specific demographic, and the inclusion of a more diverse set of people that are influential in the business is needed to give everyone a voice.  Like I said, you think empowering new groups of people means YOU lose power, when that isn't the case, at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your personal politics influences the way you interpret her comments. That's why you're white knighting for a movie you haven't even seen. Believe it or not, not everyone has strong political leanings like you and I and just wants to watch a movie based on something they enjoyed as a child, and in the case of A Wrinkle in Time or the Ghostbusters reboot, ends up being browbeaten with a politically correct bastardization.
> 
> Captain Marvel is only the latest in a long list of geeky properties to be screwed with in this fashion and fans like me are getting sick of it and want to send a message. Maybe the movie itself contains no overt political message but maybe she should have kept her mouth shut on the press tour and we wouldn't even be having this conversation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These people destroy everything they touch as they coopt it. None of them can create a Marcel Universe. Or start an IBM. Or found a Harvard. They thrive by calling inside institutions and eating them from within.
> 
> “We are subverting the genre...”
> Brie Larson
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow you are so ignorant of the comic book genre it is amazing!
> 
> The things done through Marvel and DC were done by the creators long before the time of PC culture and people like you and others in this thread that feel threatened by a female lead in a comic book movie.
> 
> Do you know who Shatterstar and Rictor are?  Did you know Superman was created by two poor Jewish boys?  Do you realize that the whole idea behind the X-men and guys like Magneto are based on the same ideology as fighting racism?  You guys act like this stuff is just now being addressed today in comic book movies, when in fact this shit has been a part of comics already from the very beginning, as creators strived to make the characters more relate-able to everyday life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let me take a guess.  You are the President of the Basement Living Nerd Club?
Click to expand...


Let me take a guess.   Your repeated referral to comic fans as living in their Mom's basement is because the neighborhood nerds wouldn't let you play because you weren't smart enough?


----------



## WinterBorn

toobfreak said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROCKED!  One of Marvel's better origin story set in the retro '90s (which I wouldn't normally consider to be retro).
> 
> It opens a couple of plot holes in the Marvel Universe, but hey ... it still rocked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won't waste a dime on it.  Sick of this effort to feminize everything replacing guys putting women in power roles not needing men in roles that were created for guys.  If women want to be in a power role, fine, let them go out and *create their own new, original ones* for themselves;  Captain Marvel was created to be a GUY.  Disney, get an imagination and write original stuff, quit stealing from old characters written to be a guy, trying to REPLACE US.
Click to expand...


LMAO!!    Created by a guy and the character was a woman how many times?


----------



## DOTR

impuretrash said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't even understand her message... and what she said has nothing to do with hating on old white men...  it has to do with the need for a better representation of ALL people within the entertainment community.
> 
> See people like you look at her message as this zero-sum game where in order for others to get more representation in some segment of society means YOU, YOURSELF has to lose something in return for that to happen.  That's not the case, and in fact as a society we ALL gain from more inclusion of other people.
> 
> That's what happens when you view everything through a lens of hate...  You assume everyone else uses the same world-view as you do because you are too small-minded to understand otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand her message perfectly well. It's the same rhetoric that the left has been browbeating us white guys with for over a decade now. "You don't matter, step aside, shut up" Here's what she said about "A wrinkle in Time"
> 
> *“[Audiences] are not allowed enough chances to read public discourse on these films by the people that the films were made for. I do not need a 40-year-old white dude to tell me what didn’t work for him about ‘[A] Wrinkle in Time.’ It wasn’t made for him. I want to know what it meant to women of color, to biracial women, to teen women of color, to teens that are biracial.”
> *
> I read and loved that book as a child having no idea that it was meant exclusively for biracial trans teens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No... again that isn't what she said AT ALL, but who on this board would think that a self-proclaimed "hater" like yourself would read any other type of message out of it?
> 
> 
> 
> She is stating the obvious, that when most film critics are the decision-makers for the industry and they help decide what movies actually end up getting made, how much is spent for advertising for, and other aspects... not all movies are made to please that specific demographic, and the inclusion of a more diverse set of people that are influential in the business is needed to give everyone a voice.  Like I said, you think empowering new groups of people means YOU lose power, when that isn't the case, at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your personal politics influences the way you interpret her comments. That's why you're white knighting for a movie you haven't even seen. Believe it or not, not everyone has strong political leanings like you and I and just wants to watch a movie based on something they enjoyed as a child, and in the case of A Wrinkle in Time or the Ghostbusters reboot, ends up being browbeaten with a politically correct bastardization.
> 
> Captain Marvel is only the latest in a long list of geeky properties to be screwed with in this fashion and fans like me are getting sick of it and want to send a message. Maybe the movie itself contains no overt political message but maybe she should have kept her mouth shut on the press tour and we wouldn't even be having this conversation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These people destroy everything they touch as they coopt it. None of them can create a Marcel Universe. Or start an IBM. Or found a Harvard. They thrive by calling inside institutions and eating them from within.
> 
> “We are subverting the genre...”
> Brie Larson
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they were only intent on ruining nerdy movies, I might not even notice as I'm not a big movie buff.
> 
> The SJW crowd has also went after heavy metal music. They attack distribution labels for publishing content that offends their tender sensibilities, leaning on paypal and other online payment services to revoke their accounts and put them out of business. Concerts are cancelled after antifa phones in death threats and music streaming services are pressured to remove artists from their service.
> 
> Videogames have been a favorite target of theirs for a while. Big name developers are crapping out subpar sequels to long running franchises thanks in large part to their new "diverse" development teams (more women, more blue hair) who can't resist shoehorning a trendy political agenda into games about exploring dungeons, shooting aliens or kicking people in the face.
> 
> And when fans notice and complain about it, this is the reaction: "Aw what's wrong INCEL? Don't like women taking over your nerdy misogynistic hobbies? Aw, well maybe you should get out of mommy's basement and get a girlfriend LOL"
> 
> it's like they're trying to provoke conflict.
Click to expand...



  It’s typical gaslighting.  They will fill every interview with raptorous words about how a female character advances their agenda. 
  Then look puzzled and want to know why you care if it’s a female character.

  They will swear, as Larson and Deconnick did, that they are “subverting” and undoing comic book culture which has always been by and for men...then make the claim women were always superheros and fans so what’s the big deal?
   It isn’t expected to make sense. It’s just another example of gaslighting and cognitive dissonance. 
  Are liberals mentally ill and hoping the rest of us are? Or are they just evil?


----------



## impuretrash

DOTR said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand her message perfectly well. It's the same rhetoric that the left has been browbeating us white guys with for over a decade now. "You don't matter, step aside, shut up" Here's what she said about "A wrinkle in Time"
> 
> *“[Audiences] are not allowed enough chances to read public discourse on these films by the people that the films were made for. I do not need a 40-year-old white dude to tell me what didn’t work for him about ‘[A] Wrinkle in Time.’ It wasn’t made for him. I want to know what it meant to women of color, to biracial women, to teen women of color, to teens that are biracial.”
> *
> I read and loved that book as a child having no idea that it was meant exclusively for biracial trans teens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No... again that isn't what she said AT ALL, but who on this board would think that a self-proclaimed "hater" like yourself would read any other type of message out of it?
> 
> 
> 
> She is stating the obvious, that when most film critics are the decision-makers for the industry and they help decide what movies actually end up getting made, how much is spent for advertising for, and other aspects... not all movies are made to please that specific demographic, and the inclusion of a more diverse set of people that are influential in the business is needed to give everyone a voice.  Like I said, you think empowering new groups of people means YOU lose power, when that isn't the case, at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your personal politics influences the way you interpret her comments. That's why you're white knighting for a movie you haven't even seen. Believe it or not, not everyone has strong political leanings like you and I and just wants to watch a movie based on something they enjoyed as a child, and in the case of A Wrinkle in Time or the Ghostbusters reboot, ends up being browbeaten with a politically correct bastardization.
> 
> Captain Marvel is only the latest in a long list of geeky properties to be screwed with in this fashion and fans like me are getting sick of it and want to send a message. Maybe the movie itself contains no overt political message but maybe she should have kept her mouth shut on the press tour and we wouldn't even be having this conversation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These people destroy everything they touch as they coopt it. None of them can create a Marcel Universe. Or start an IBM. Or found a Harvard. They thrive by calling inside institutions and eating them from within.
> 
> “We are subverting the genre...”
> Brie Larson
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they were only intent on ruining nerdy movies, I might not even notice as I'm not a big movie buff.
> 
> The SJW crowd has also went after heavy metal music. They attack distribution labels for publishing content that offends their tender sensibilities, leaning on paypal and other online payment services to revoke their accounts and put them out of business. Concerts are cancelled after antifa phones in death threats and music streaming services are pressured to remove artists from their service.
> 
> Videogames have been a favorite target of theirs for a while. Big name developers are crapping out subpar sequels to long running franchises thanks in large part to their new "diverse" development teams (more women, more blue hair) who can't resist shoehorning a trendy political agenda into games about exploring dungeons, shooting aliens or kicking people in the face.
> 
> And when fans notice and complain about it, this is the reaction: "Aw what's wrong INCEL? Don't like women taking over your nerdy misogynistic hobbies? Aw, well maybe you should get out of mommy's basement and get a girlfriend LOL"
> 
> it's like they're trying to provoke conflict.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It’s typical gaslighting.  They will fill every interview with raptorous words about how a female character advances their agenda.
> Then look puzzled and want to know why you care if it’s a female character.
> 
> They will swear, as Larson and Deconnick did, that they are “subverting” and undoing comic book culture which has always been by and for men...then make the claim women were always superheros and fans so what’s the big deal?
> It isn’t expected to make sense. It’s just another example of gaslighting and cognitive dissonance.
> Are liberals mentally ill and hoping the rest of us are? Or are they just evil?
Click to expand...


A bit of both. The truly evil ones play dumb when they're called out on their machinations but they know exactly what they're doing.


----------



## BlueGin

Lewdog said:


> You know what is going to REALLY blow these people's minds?  If they make Falcon the next Captain America...  or when they replace Peter Parker with Miles Morales...


No, Falcon became Captain America in the comics. They would only care if they changed Sam’s gender for identity politics reasons.


----------



## Unkotare

toobfreak said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROCKED!  One of Marvel's better origin story set in the retro '90s (which I wouldn't normally consider to be retro).
> 
> It opens a couple of plot holes in the Marvel Universe, but hey ... it still rocked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won't waste a dime on it.  Sick of this effort to feminize everything replacing guys putting women in power roles not needing men in roles that were created for guys.  If women want to be in a power role, fine, let them go out and *create their own new, original ones* for themselves;  Captain Marvel was created to be a GUY.  Disney, get an imagination and write original stuff, quit stealing from old characters written to be a guy, trying to REPLACE US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is quite revealing when people who obviously don’t know the background of this character whining about it being cast with a woman in the role of a female character. It is pretty hard not to see the intimidated little boys if not flat out closet cases losing their shit over the fact that this female character is being portrayed by a female. This character is been female for a long time. You little boys need to grow a couple and grow up and get over it. Now, if you want  to get irate about something, you can look at how they made Thor into a female in the comic books. That is pretty much flat out pandering. The larger point that leftists have ruined classic characters by injecting their politics into them is only somewhat valid. The writers of the stories since the very beginning have often been pretty damn far left anyway. However, in their new iterations there are aspects of their characterization that reflect more ideology that is necessary. However in the case of captain  Marvel being a woman, that’s just what the character is, so go cry to your mommy‘s and get over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ... I was more a Fantastic Four, Batman, Superman person.  You know, the good stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> All of which had female super heroes. Did they frighten you back then?
> 
> There has been a female Captain Marvel since 197-fucking-7. Hardly some threatening new development. Get the fuck over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not the one making an issue out of it, you are.  I never read The Fantastic Female, Supergirl or Batgirl.  Maybe they were YOUR heroes, shit-picker?  I'm pretty sure there were some few Supergirl comics, but was there ever any Batgirl comics?  Or was that merely a creation of 1960s TV.  Obviously you spent a LOT more time obsessing over comic books maybe to this day than I ever did.  Whether or not they existed, we know it was mostly out of PC pressure and maybe a desire to draw and look at girl's bodies (all comic girls were well-endowed) and never sold very well.  Collector value:  0.
Click to expand...



I don’t think you ever read any of those comics.


----------



## Darkwind

Lewdog said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand her message perfectly well. It's the same rhetoric that the left has been browbeating us white guys with for over a decade now. "You don't matter, step aside, shut up" Here's what she said about "A wrinkle in Time"
> 
> *“[Audiences] are not allowed enough chances to read public discourse on these films by the people that the films were made for. I do not need a 40-year-old white dude to tell me what didn’t work for him about ‘[A] Wrinkle in Time.’ It wasn’t made for him. I want to know what it meant to women of color, to biracial women, to teen women of color, to teens that are biracial.”
> *
> I read and loved that book as a child having no idea that it was meant exclusively for biracial trans teens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No... again that isn't what she said AT ALL, but who on this board would think that a self-proclaimed "hater" like yourself would read any other type of message out of it?
> 
> 
> 
> She is stating the obvious, that when most film critics are the decision-makers for the industry and they help decide what movies actually end up getting made, how much is spent for advertising for, and other aspects... not all movies are made to please that specific demographic, and the inclusion of a more diverse set of people that are influential in the business is needed to give everyone a voice.  Like I said, you think empowering new groups of people means YOU lose power, when that isn't the case, at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your personal politics influences the way you interpret her comments. That's why you're white knighting for a movie you haven't even seen. Believe it or not, not everyone has strong political leanings like you and I and just wants to watch a movie based on something they enjoyed as a child, and in the case of A Wrinkle in Time or the Ghostbusters reboot, ends up being browbeaten with a politically correct bastardization.
> 
> Captain Marvel is only the latest in a long list of geeky properties to be screwed with in this fashion and fans like me are getting sick of it and want to send a message. Maybe the movie itself contains no overt political message but maybe she should have kept her mouth shut on the press tour and we wouldn't even be having this conversation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These people destroy everything they touch as they coopt it. None of them can create a Marcel Universe. Or start an IBM. Or found a Harvard. They thrive by calling inside institutions and eating them from within.
> 
> “We are subverting the genre...”
> Brie Larson
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they were only intent on ruining nerdy movies, I might not even notice as I'm not a big movie buff.
> 
> The SJW crowd has also went after heavy metal music. They attack distribution labels for publishing content that offends their tender sensibilities, leaning on paypal and other online payment services to revoke their accounts and put them out of business. Concerts are cancelled after antifa phones in death threats and music streaming services are pressured to remove artists from their service.
> 
> Videogames have been a favorite target of theirs for a while. Big name developers are crapping out subpar sequels to long running franchises thanks in large part to their new "diverse" development teams (more women, more blue hair) who can't resist shoehorning a trendy political agenda into games about exploring dungeons, shooting aliens or kicking people in the face.
> 
> And when fans notice and complain about it, this is the reaction: "Aw what's wrong INCEL? Don't like women taking over your nerdy misogynistic hobbies? Aw, well maybe you should get out of mommy's basement and get a girlfriend LOL"
> 
> it's like they're trying to provoke conflict.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You sure like to take the smallest group of people and make it out like they are a norm... they aren't.
Click to expand...

You mean like the SPLC does?  Yeah....


----------



## Flash

Lets see we had a Jungle Monkey as a Comic book movie hero.

We have a SJW bitch as Captain Marvel.

They made Captain America a friggin globalists.

Might as well have a queer.

Moon Bats love going to see movies about queers.  The movie should do well.


----------



## Flash




----------



## bodecea

Flash said:


> Lets see we had a Jungle Monkey as a Comic book movie hero.
> 
> We have a SJW bitch as Captain Marvel.
> 
> They made Captain America a friggin globalists.
> 
> Might as well have a queer.
> 
> Moon Bats love going to see movies about queers.  The movie should do well.


"Jungle monkey"....says it all, doesn't it?


----------



## DOTR

impuretrash said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> No... again that isn't what she said AT ALL, but who on this board would think that a self-proclaimed "hater" like yourself would read any other type of message out of it?
> 
> 
> 
> She is stating the obvious, that when most film critics are the decision-makers for the industry and they help decide what movies actually end up getting made, how much is spent for advertising for, and other aspects... not all movies are made to please that specific demographic, and the inclusion of a more diverse set of people that are influential in the business is needed to give everyone a voice.  Like I said, you think empowering new groups of people means YOU lose power, when that isn't the case, at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your personal politics influences the way you interpret her comments. That's why you're white knighting for a movie you haven't even seen. Believe it or not, not everyone has strong political leanings like you and I and just wants to watch a movie based on something they enjoyed as a child, and in the case of A Wrinkle in Time or the Ghostbusters reboot, ends up being browbeaten with a politically correct bastardization.
> 
> Captain Marvel is only the latest in a long list of geeky properties to be screwed with in this fashion and fans like me are getting sick of it and want to send a message. Maybe the movie itself contains no overt political message but maybe she should have kept her mouth shut on the press tour and we wouldn't even be having this conversation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These people destroy everything they touch as they coopt it. None of them can create a Marcel Universe. Or start an IBM. Or found a Harvard. They thrive by calling inside institutions and eating them from within.
> 
> “We are subverting the genre...”
> Brie Larson
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they were only intent on ruining nerdy movies, I might not even notice as I'm not a big movie buff.
> 
> The SJW crowd has also went after heavy metal music. They attack distribution labels for publishing content that offends their tender sensibilities, leaning on paypal and other online payment services to revoke their accounts and put them out of business. Concerts are cancelled after antifa phones in death threats and music streaming services are pressured to remove artists from their service.
> 
> Videogames have been a favorite target of theirs for a while. Big name developers are crapping out subpar sequels to long running franchises thanks in large part to their new "diverse" development teams (more women, more blue hair) who can't resist shoehorning a trendy political agenda into games about exploring dungeons, shooting aliens or kicking people in the face.
> 
> And when fans notice and complain about it, this is the reaction: "Aw what's wrong INCEL? Don't like women taking over your nerdy misogynistic hobbies? Aw, well maybe you should get out of mommy's basement and get a girlfriend LOL"
> 
> it's like they're trying to provoke conflict.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You sure like to take the smallest group of people and make it out like they are a norm... they aren't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's that even supposed to mean? Should we wait until thought policing, censorship and political indoctrination reaches critical mass before speaking out against it? By then it will be too late.
Click to expand...


 The censorship is evident. Look at the IMBD and Rotten Tomatoes efforts.
   The ghostbusters ripoff is where it started a few years back. Thousands of Twitter and Facebook accounts were deleted when people criticized it.


----------



## DOTR

Flash said:


> Lets see we had a Jungle Monkey as a Comic book movie hero.
> 
> We have a SJW bitch as Captain Marvel.
> 
> They made Captain America a friggin globalists.
> 
> Might as well have a queer.
> 
> Moon Bats love going to see movies about queers.  The movie should do well.




  And if the “world” is not ready they damn well better sit down and shut up...their comments will be deleted anyhow.


----------



## Anathema

Flash said:


>



As it has been with almost every female cast in both the MCEU and the DCU movies. Gal Gadot and Scarlett Johansson being the two best, if imperfect, female castings, to date.


----------



## toobfreak

WinterBorn said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROCKED!  One of Marvel's better origin story set in the retro '90s (which I wouldn't normally consider to be retro).
> 
> It opens a couple of plot holes in the Marvel Universe, but hey ... it still rocked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won't waste a dime on it.  Sick of this effort to feminize everything replacing guys putting women in power roles not needing men in roles that were created for guys.  If women want to be in a power role, fine, let them go out and *create their own new, original ones* for themselves;  Captain Marvel was created to be a GUY.  Disney, get an imagination and write original stuff, quit stealing from old characters written to be a guy, trying to REPLACE US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO!!    Created by a guy and the character was a woman how many times?
Click to expand...


Changes nothing.  See posts 165 and 173.  

*You jackasses are apparently so stupid* that after 3000 dead on 9/11 by muslims, you still call anyone concerned about a repeat as being an Islamophobist.

*You jackasses are apparently so stupid* that even after 700,000 illegals invading your country every year lowering our labour wages, you call wanting to defend our borders including erecting a wall mere racism.  Or Latinophobia. 

*And apparently you jackasses are so stupid*  that even as society criminalizes or makes politically incorrect normal male behavior and characteristics and OVERTLY replaces men with women in business, movies, everywhere as the popular choice, you morons have your shriveled dicks so far up your asses now wearing pink ties and fifteen female issue awareness months but not one for men, especially white guys, that you've been so feminized, you're out there as one of them campaigning for even more.


----------



## Harry Dresden

toobfreak said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROCKED!  One of Marvel's better origin story set in the retro '90s (which I wouldn't normally consider to be retro).
> 
> It opens a couple of plot holes in the Marvel Universe, but hey ... it still rocked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won't waste a dime on it.  Sick of this effort to feminize everything replacing guys putting women in power roles not needing men in roles that were created for guys.  If women want to be in a power role, fine, let them go out and *create their own new, original ones* for themselves;  Captain Marvel was created to be a GUY.  Disney, get an imagination and write original stuff, quit stealing from old characters written to be a guy, trying to REPLACE US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is quite revealing when people who obviously don’t know the background of this character whining about it being cast with a woman in the role of a female character. It is pretty hard not to see the intimidated little boys if not flat out closet cases losing their shit over the fact that this female character is being portrayed by a female. This character is been female for a long time. You little boys need to grow a couple and grow up and get over it. Now, if you want  to get irate about something, you can look at how they made Thor into a female in the comic books. That is pretty much flat out pandering. The larger point that leftists have ruined classic characters by injecting their politics into them is only somewhat valid. The writers of the stories since the very beginning have often been pretty damn far left anyway. However, in their new iterations there are aspects of their characterization that reflect more ideology that is necessary. However in the case of captain  Marvel being a woman, that’s just what the character is, so go cry to your mommy‘s and get over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ... I was more a Fantastic Four, Batman, Superman person.  You know, the good stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> All of which had female super heroes. Did they frighten you back then?
> 
> There has been a female Captain Marvel since 197-fucking-7. Hardly some threatening new development. Get the fuck over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not the one making an issue out of it, you are.  I never read The Fantastic Female, Supergirl or Batgirl.  Maybe they were YOUR heroes, shit-picker?  I'm pretty sure there were some few Supergirl comics, but was there ever any Batgirl comics?  Or was that merely a creation of 1960s TV.  Obviously you spent a LOT more time obsessing over comic books maybe to this day than I ever did.  Whether or not they existed, we know it was mostly out of PC pressure and maybe a desire to draw and look at girl's bodies (all comic girls were well-endowed) and never sold very well.  Collector value:  0.
Click to expand...

*all comic girls were well-endowed*
so were most of the men.....


----------



## Lewdog

impuretrash said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> No... again that isn't what she said AT ALL, but who on this board would think that a self-proclaimed "hater" like yourself would read any other type of message out of it?
> 
> 
> 
> She is stating the obvious, that when most film critics are the decision-makers for the industry and they help decide what movies actually end up getting made, how much is spent for advertising for, and other aspects... not all movies are made to please that specific demographic, and the inclusion of a more diverse set of people that are influential in the business is needed to give everyone a voice.  Like I said, you think empowering new groups of people means YOU lose power, when that isn't the case, at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your personal politics influences the way you interpret her comments. That's why you're white knighting for a movie you haven't even seen. Believe it or not, not everyone has strong political leanings like you and I and just wants to watch a movie based on something they enjoyed as a child, and in the case of A Wrinkle in Time or the Ghostbusters reboot, ends up being browbeaten with a politically correct bastardization.
> 
> Captain Marvel is only the latest in a long list of geeky properties to be screwed with in this fashion and fans like me are getting sick of it and want to send a message. Maybe the movie itself contains no overt political message but maybe she should have kept her mouth shut on the press tour and we wouldn't even be having this conversation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These people destroy everything they touch as they coopt it. None of them can create a Marcel Universe. Or start an IBM. Or found a Harvard. They thrive by calling inside institutions and eating them from within.
> 
> “We are subverting the genre...”
> Brie Larson
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they were only intent on ruining nerdy movies, I might not even notice as I'm not a big movie buff.
> 
> The SJW crowd has also went after heavy metal music. They attack distribution labels for publishing content that offends their tender sensibilities, leaning on paypal and other online payment services to revoke their accounts and put them out of business. Concerts are cancelled after antifa phones in death threats and music streaming services are pressured to remove artists from their service.
> 
> Videogames have been a favorite target of theirs for a while. Big name developers are crapping out subpar sequels to long running franchises thanks in large part to their new "diverse" development teams (more women, more blue hair) who can't resist shoehorning a trendy political agenda into games about exploring dungeons, shooting aliens or kicking people in the face.
> 
> And when fans notice and complain about it, this is the reaction: "Aw what's wrong INCEL? Don't like women taking over your nerdy misogynistic hobbies? Aw, well maybe you should get out of mommy's basement and get a girlfriend LOL"
> 
> it's like they're trying to provoke conflict.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You sure like to take the smallest group of people and make it out like they are a norm... they aren't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's that even supposed to mean? Should we wait until thought policing, censorship and political indoctrination reaches critical mass before speaking out against it? By then it will be too late.
Click to expand...



It means it was done to be creative and inclusive A LONG TIME AGO... so your SJW bullshit isn't valid.  You only think it is because you don't know the history.  It's pretty simple.


----------



## Lewdog

BlueGin said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what is going to REALLY blow these people's minds?  If they make Falcon the next Captain America...  or when they replace Peter Parker with Miles Morales...
> 
> 
> 
> No, Falcon became Captain America in the comics. They would only care if they changed Sam’s gender for identity politics reasons.
Click to expand...



No they would flip out because at first they don't know the history and will do like they are doing in this thread over Carol Danvers... then when they find out the history that proves them wrong, they will slide into being mad because they chose him to be replaced by Falcon who is Black instead of the winter Soldier who has also played Cap.


----------



## JoeB131

impuretrash said:


> If they were only intent on ruining nerdy movies, I might not even notice as I'm not a big movie buff.
> 
> The SJW crowd has also went after heavy metal music. They attack distribution labels for publishing content that offends their tender sensibilities, leaning on paypal and other online payment services to revoke their accounts and put them out of business. Concerts are cancelled after antifa phones in death threats and music streaming services are pressured to remove artists from their service.



do you have a link to this? My guess, you are probably talking about racist rock music, which ought to be banned.  



impuretrash said:


> And when fans notice and complain about it, this is the reaction: "Aw what's wrong INCEL? Don't like women taking over your nerdy misogynistic hobbies? Aw, well maybe you should get out of mommy's basement and get a girlfriend LOL"
> 
> it's like they're trying to provoke conflict.



And it's working, obviously.  

Incidentally, just saw the movie... Nearly full theater, I was lucky to get a seat.


----------



## Lewdog

Darkwind said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> No... again that isn't what she said AT ALL, but who on this board would think that a self-proclaimed "hater" like yourself would read any other type of message out of it?
> 
> 
> 
> She is stating the obvious, that when most film critics are the decision-makers for the industry and they help decide what movies actually end up getting made, how much is spent for advertising for, and other aspects... not all movies are made to please that specific demographic, and the inclusion of a more diverse set of people that are influential in the business is needed to give everyone a voice.  Like I said, you think empowering new groups of people means YOU lose power, when that isn't the case, at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your personal politics influences the way you interpret her comments. That's why you're white knighting for a movie you haven't even seen. Believe it or not, not everyone has strong political leanings like you and I and just wants to watch a movie based on something they enjoyed as a child, and in the case of A Wrinkle in Time or the Ghostbusters reboot, ends up being browbeaten with a politically correct bastardization.
> 
> Captain Marvel is only the latest in a long list of geeky properties to be screwed with in this fashion and fans like me are getting sick of it and want to send a message. Maybe the movie itself contains no overt political message but maybe she should have kept her mouth shut on the press tour and we wouldn't even be having this conversation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These people destroy everything they touch as they coopt it. None of them can create a Marcel Universe. Or start an IBM. Or found a Harvard. They thrive by calling inside institutions and eating them from within.
> 
> “We are subverting the genre...”
> Brie Larson
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they were only intent on ruining nerdy movies, I might not even notice as I'm not a big movie buff.
> 
> The SJW crowd has also went after heavy metal music. They attack distribution labels for publishing content that offends their tender sensibilities, leaning on paypal and other online payment services to revoke their accounts and put them out of business. Concerts are cancelled after antifa phones in death threats and music streaming services are pressured to remove artists from their service.
> 
> Videogames have been a favorite target of theirs for a while. Big name developers are crapping out subpar sequels to long running franchises thanks in large part to their new "diverse" development teams (more women, more blue hair) who can't resist shoehorning a trendy political agenda into games about exploring dungeons, shooting aliens or kicking people in the face.
> 
> And when fans notice and complain about it, this is the reaction: "Aw what's wrong INCEL? Don't like women taking over your nerdy misogynistic hobbies? Aw, well maybe you should get out of mommy's basement and get a girlfriend LOL"
> 
> it's like they're trying to provoke conflict.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You sure like to take the smallest group of people and make it out like they are a norm... they aren't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean like the SPLC does?  Yeah....
Click to expand...


I don't see anyone here advocating for the SPLC... that's a Red Herring.


----------



## Lewdog

Flash said:


> Lets see we had a Jungle Monkey as a Comic book movie hero.
> 
> We have a SJW bitch as Captain Marvel.
> 
> They made Captain America a friggin globalists.
> 
> Might as well have a queer.
> 
> Moon Bats love going to see movies about queers.  The movie should do well.




They already have one... Valkyrie is bi-sexual, and Deadpool is Pansexual.


----------



## JoeB131

impuretrash said:


> What's that even supposed to mean? Should we wait until thought policing, censorship and political indoctrination reaches critical mass before speaking out against it? By then it will be too late.



Again, if we send you nazi Incel types off for indoctrination, no one will miss you and you might even come back as a decent human being...


----------



## bodecea

toobfreak said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROCKED!  One of Marvel's better origin story set in the retro '90s (which I wouldn't normally consider to be retro).
> 
> It opens a couple of plot holes in the Marvel Universe, but hey ... it still rocked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won't waste a dime on it.  Sick of this effort to feminize everything replacing guys putting women in power roles not needing men in roles that were created for guys.  If women want to be in a power role, fine, let them go out and *create their own new, original ones* for themselves;  Captain Marvel was created to be a GUY.  Disney, get an imagination and write original stuff, quit stealing from old characters written to be a guy, trying to REPLACE US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO!!    Created by a guy and the character was a woman how many times?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Changes nothing.  See posts 165 and 173.
> 
> *You jackasses are apparently so stupid* that after 3000 dead on 9/11 by muslims, you still call anyone concerned about a repeat as being an Islamophobist.
> 
> *You jackasses are apparently so stupid* that even after 700,000 illegals invading your country every year lowering our labour wages, you call wanting to defend our borders including erecting a wall mere racism.  Or Latinophobia.
> 
> *And apparently you jackasses are so stupid*  that even as society criminalizes or makes politically incorrect normal male behavior and characteristics and OVERTLY replaces men with women in business, movies, everywhere as the popular choice, you morons have your shriveled dicks so far up your asses now wearing pink ties and fifteen female issue awareness months but not one for men, especially white guys, that you've been so feminized, you're out there as one of them campaigning for even more.
Click to expand...

I don't hear you so concerned about RW and INCEL terrorist attacks here.


----------



## JoeB131

toobfreak said:


> Changes nothing. See posts 165 and 173.
> 
> *You jackasses are apparently so stupid* that after 3000 dead on 9/11 by muslims, you still call anyone concerned about a repeat as being an Islamophobist.



Well, since we haven't changed our dumb policies towards the middle east, we shouldn't be surprised, either.  You do realize that 9/11 happened because we have stupid policies, right?  



toobfreak said:


> *You jackasses are apparently so stupid* that even after 700,000 illegals invading your country every year lowering our labour wages, you call wanting to defend our borders including erecting a wall mere racism. Or Latinophobia.



We are all for common sense immigration reform.  If we have a problem with undocumented immigrants, it's because the system we have is broken, and a wall isn't going to fix that. 



toobfreak said:


> *And apparently you jackasses are so stupid* that even as society criminalizes or makes politically incorrect normal male behavior and characteristics and OVERTLY replaces men with women in business, movies, everywhere as the popular choice, you morons have your shriveled dicks so far up your asses now wearing pink ties and fifteen female issue awareness months but not one for men, especially white guys, that you've been so feminized, you're out there as one of them campaigning for even more.



Oh, noes, women in movies?  And in business? 

Get real. If there was a God (there isn't) I'd be on my knees every day thanking him I was born a white dude in this society.


----------



## JoeB131

I just saw the movie.  If you guys are worried about your little InCel sensibilities being offended, don't worry, the Feminism is  very subtle.  

It was really just a typical Marvel Movie, paint by the numbers, of the hero learning to be a hero...  Marvel has done this a dozen times before, mostly with white dudes, and you guys have no real problem with it.


----------



## G.T.

partisans are so fuckin clownish and butthurt


----------



## impuretrash

bodecea said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROCKED!  One of Marvel's better origin story set in the retro '90s (which I wouldn't normally consider to be retro).
> 
> It opens a couple of plot holes in the Marvel Universe, but hey ... it still rocked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won't waste a dime on it.  Sick of this effort to feminize everything replacing guys putting women in power roles not needing men in roles that were created for guys.  If women want to be in a power role, fine, let them go out and *create their own new, original ones* for themselves;  Captain Marvel was created to be a GUY.  Disney, get an imagination and write original stuff, quit stealing from old characters written to be a guy, trying to REPLACE US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO!!    Created by a guy and the character was a woman how many times?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Changes nothing.  See posts 165 and 173.
> 
> *You jackasses are apparently so stupid* that after 3000 dead on 9/11 by muslims, you still call anyone concerned about a repeat as being an Islamophobist.
> 
> *You jackasses are apparently so stupid* that even after 700,000 illegals invading your country every year lowering our labour wages, you call wanting to defend our borders including erecting a wall mere racism.  Or Latinophobia.
> 
> *And apparently you jackasses are so stupid*  that even as society criminalizes or makes politically incorrect normal male behavior and characteristics and OVERTLY replaces men with women in business, movies, everywhere as the popular choice, you morons have your shriveled dicks so far up your asses now wearing pink ties and fifteen female issue awareness months but not one for men, especially white guys, that you've been so feminized, you're out there as one of them campaigning for even more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't hear you so concerned about RW and INCEL terrorist attacks here.
Click to expand...


If you're so concerned about RW "incel" terrorism then maybe you should consider toning down the demeaning language a bit so kids dont have to grow up feeling like pariahs.


----------



## WinterBorn

Flash said:


> Lets see we had a Jungle Monkey as a Comic book movie hero.
> 
> We have a SJW bitch as Captain Marvel.
> 
> They made Captain America a friggin globalists.
> 
> Might as well have a queer.
> 
> Moon Bats love going to see movies about queers.  The movie should do well.




Do you keep a list of people to hate?   Or is it just anyone unlike you?


----------



## WinterBorn

bodecea said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets see we had a Jungle Monkey as a Comic book movie hero.
> 
> We have a SJW bitch as Captain Marvel.
> 
> They made Captain America a friggin globalists.
> 
> Might as well have a queer.
> 
> Moon Bats love going to see movies about queers.  The movie should do well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Jungle monkey"....says it all, doesn't it?
Click to expand...


Yeah, that pretty much says all I need to know.


----------



## WinterBorn

impuretrash said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROCKED!  One of Marvel's better origin story set in the retro '90s (which I wouldn't normally consider to be retro).
> 
> It opens a couple of plot holes in the Marvel Universe, but hey ... it still rocked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won't waste a dime on it.  Sick of this effort to feminize everything replacing guys putting women in power roles not needing men in roles that were created for guys.  If women want to be in a power role, fine, let them go out and *create their own new, original ones* for themselves;  Captain Marvel was created to be a GUY.  Disney, get an imagination and write original stuff, quit stealing from old characters written to be a guy, trying to REPLACE US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO!!    Created by a guy and the character was a woman how many times?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Changes nothing.  See posts 165 and 173.
> 
> *You jackasses are apparently so stupid* that after 3000 dead on 9/11 by muslims, you still call anyone concerned about a repeat as being an Islamophobist.
> 
> *You jackasses are apparently so stupid* that even after 700,000 illegals invading your country every year lowering our labour wages, you call wanting to defend our borders including erecting a wall mere racism.  Or Latinophobia.
> 
> *And apparently you jackasses are so stupid*  that even as society criminalizes or makes politically incorrect normal male behavior and characteristics and OVERTLY replaces men with women in business, movies, everywhere as the popular choice, you morons have your shriveled dicks so far up your asses now wearing pink ties and fifteen female issue awareness months but not one for men, especially white guys, that you've been so feminized, you're out there as one of them campaigning for even more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't hear you so concerned about RW and INCEL terrorist attacks here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you're so concerned about RW "incel" terrorism then maybe you should consider toning down the demeaning language a bit so kids dont have to grow up feeling like pariahs.
Click to expand...


Oh, so when it's white guys you think appeasement is the answer?    If it's gay suicides, domestic violence or international terrorism there is nothing?

lol

Incels?   Fuck'em.   They can either get with the program or learn to live without sex for the rest of their life.


----------



## JoeB131

Has anyone besides me actually even SEEN the movie?


----------



## BlueGin

Lewdog said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what is going to REALLY blow these people's minds?  If they make Falcon the next Captain America...  or when they replace Peter Parker with Miles Morales...
> 
> 
> 
> No, Falcon became Captain America in the comics. They would only care if they changed Sam’s gender for identity politics reasons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No they would flip out because at first they don't know the history and will do like they are doing in this thread over Carol Danvers... then when they find out the history that proves them wrong, they will slide into being mad because they chose him to be replaced by Falcon who is Black instead of the winter Soldier who has also played Cap.
Click to expand...

The fan boys already like Falcon. He is an established character. So,no they wouldn’t be mad.


----------



## impuretrash

WinterBorn said:


> Oh, so when it's white guys you think appeasement is the answer?    If it's gay suicides, domestic violence or international terrorism there is nothing?
> 
> lol
> 
> Incels?   Fuck'em.   They can either get with the program or learn to live without sex for the rest of their life.



Are people born terrorists or born victims of domestic violence? Do hollywood elites demean gay people and do gay people have their comments erased from social media platforms?

Also, you should really try and understand what "incel" means before you go around using it as an insult. It's an internet culture comprised of men who can't get laid because they're ugly or disabled or have emotional problems. It's sad, not funny. There is also a "femcel" group which is for females and it's even more sad. I feel sorry for those people.


----------



## WinterBorn

impuretrash said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so when it's white guys you think appeasement is the answer?    If it's gay suicides, domestic violence or international terrorism there is nothing?
> 
> lol
> 
> Incels?   Fuck'em.   They can either get with the program or learn to live without sex for the rest of their life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are people born terrorists or born victims of domestic violence? Do hollywood elites demean gay people and do gay people have their comments erased from social media platforms?
> 
> Also, you should really try and understand what "incel" means before you go around using it as an insult. It's an internet culture comprised of men who can't get laid because they're ugly or disabled or have emotional problems. It's sad, not funny. There is also a "femcel" group which is for females and it's even more sad. I feel sorry for those people.
Click to expand...


I feel sorry for people who are ugly or disabled.   When they start getting hostile or violent because they don't get what they want, my pity stops.

Incels demand that women give them sex just because they want it.   They don't want to change the way they approach women.


----------



## impuretrash

WinterBorn said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so when it's white guys you think appeasement is the answer?    If it's gay suicides, domestic violence or international terrorism there is nothing?
> 
> lol
> 
> Incels?   Fuck'em.   They can either get with the program or learn to live without sex for the rest of their life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are people born terrorists or born victims of domestic violence? Do hollywood elites demean gay people and do gay people have their comments erased from social media platforms?
> 
> Also, you should really try and understand what "incel" means before you go around using it as an insult. It's an internet culture comprised of men who can't get laid because they're ugly or disabled or have emotional problems. It's sad, not funny. There is also a "femcel" group which is for females and it's even more sad. I feel sorry for those people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I feel sorry for people who are ugly or disabled.   When they start getting hostile or violent because they don't get what they want, my pity stops.
> 
> Incels demand that women give them sex just because they want it.   They don't want to change the way they approach women.
Click to expand...


You don't seem to realize that what you're doing is like the worst form of highschool bullying. Bullying on an international scale. Does it make you feel like a big tough man to pick on weak and broken people? Don't come crying to me when some loser kid just fucking snaps and kills his schoolmates. Again. You asked for this.


----------



## DOTR

JoeB131 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Changes nothing. See posts 165 and 173.
> 
> *You jackasses are apparently so stupid* that after 3000 dead on 9/11 by muslims, you still call anyone concerned about a repeat as being an Islamophobist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, since we haven't changed our dumb policies towards the middle east, we shouldn't be surprised, either.  You do realize that 9/11 happened because we have stupid policies, right?
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You jackasses are apparently so stupid* that even after 700,000 illegals invading your country every year lowering our labour wages, you call wanting to defend our borders including erecting a wall mere racism. Or Latinophobia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are all for common sense immigration reform.  If we have a problem with undocumented immigrants, it's because the system we have is broken, and a wall isn't going to fix that.
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> *And apparently you jackasses are so stupid* that even as society criminalizes or makes politically incorrect normal male behavior and characteristics and OVERTLY replaces men with women in business, movies, everywhere as the popular choice, you morons have your shriveled dicks so far up your asses now wearing pink ties and fifteen female issue awareness months but not one for men, especially white guys, that you've been so feminized, you're out there as one of them campaigning for even more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, noes, women in movies?  And in business?
> 
> Get real. If there was a God (there isn't) I'd be on my knees every day thanking him I was born a white dude in this society.
Click to expand...


   White? What religion?


----------



## WinterBorn

impuretrash said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so when it's white guys you think appeasement is the answer?    If it's gay suicides, domestic violence or international terrorism there is nothing?
> 
> lol
> 
> Incels?   Fuck'em.   They can either get with the program or learn to live without sex for the rest of their life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are people born terrorists or born victims of domestic violence? Do hollywood elites demean gay people and do gay people have their comments erased from social media platforms?
> 
> Also, you should really try and understand what "incel" means before you go around using it as an insult. It's an internet culture comprised of men who can't get laid because they're ugly or disabled or have emotional problems. It's sad, not funny. There is also a "femcel" group which is for females and it's even more sad. I feel sorry for those people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I feel sorry for people who are ugly or disabled.   When they start getting hostile or violent because they don't get what they want, my pity stops.
> 
> Incels demand that women give them sex just because they want it.   They don't want to change the way they approach women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't seem to realize that what you're doing is like the worst form of highschool bullying. Bullying on an international scale. Does it make you feel like a big tough man to pick on weak and broken people? Don't come crying to me when some loser kid just fucking snaps and kills his schoolmates. Again. You asked for this.
Click to expand...


Bullshit!!    Why is this single group the only one you have sympathy for?   Women?  Nah.   Immigrants?  Nah.

So we should ignore Incels?  Is that your advice?   Or should we force women to submit to them so they can get laid?

I don't pick on incels for their inability to get laid.   I give incels shit when they rant on and on about women taking over comics or Marvel movies.


----------



## WinterBorn

impuretrash said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so when it's white guys you think appeasement is the answer?    If it's gay suicides, domestic violence or international terrorism there is nothing?
> 
> lol
> 
> Incels?   Fuck'em.   They can either get with the program or learn to live without sex for the rest of their life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are people born terrorists or born victims of domestic violence? Do hollywood elites demean gay people and do gay people have their comments erased from social media platforms?
> 
> Also, you should really try and understand what "incel" means before you go around using it as an insult. It's an internet culture comprised of men who can't get laid because they're ugly or disabled or have emotional problems. It's sad, not funny. There is also a "femcel" group which is for females and it's even more sad. I feel sorry for those people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I feel sorry for people who are ugly or disabled.   When they start getting hostile or violent because they don't get what they want, my pity stops.
> 
> Incels demand that women give them sex just because they want it.   They don't want to change the way they approach women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't seem to realize that what you're doing is like the worst form of highschool bullying. Bullying on an international scale. Does it make you feel like a big tough man to pick on weak and broken people? Don't come crying to me when some loser kid just fucking snaps and kills his schoolmates. Again. You asked for this.
Click to expand...


Hopefully the "loser kid" will be spotted sooner and end up in an institution for the rest of his life.

The incel movement targets women for harassment and often violent misogyny.


----------



## impuretrash

WinterBorn said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so when it's white guys you think appeasement is the answer?    If it's gay suicides, domestic violence or international terrorism there is nothing?
> 
> lol
> 
> Incels?   Fuck'em.   They can either get with the program or learn to live without sex for the rest of their life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are people born terrorists or born victims of domestic violence? Do hollywood elites demean gay people and do gay people have their comments erased from social media platforms?
> 
> Also, you should really try and understand what "incel" means before you go around using it as an insult. It's an internet culture comprised of men who can't get laid because they're ugly or disabled or have emotional problems. It's sad, not funny. There is also a "femcel" group which is for females and it's even more sad. I feel sorry for those people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I feel sorry for people who are ugly or disabled.   When they start getting hostile or violent because they don't get what they want, my pity stops.
> 
> Incels demand that women give them sex just because they want it.   They don't want to change the way they approach women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't seem to realize that what you're doing is like the worst form of highschool bullying. Bullying on an international scale. Does it make you feel like a big tough man to pick on weak and broken people? Don't come crying to me when some loser kid just fucking snaps and kills his schoolmates. Again. You asked for this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit!!    Why is thing single group the only one you have sympathy for?   Women?  Nah.   Immigrants?  Nah.
> 
> So we should ignore Incels?  Is that your advice?   Or should we force women to submit to them so they can get laid?
> 
> I don't pick on incels for their inability to get laid.   I give incels shit when they rant on and on about women taking over comics or Marvel movies.
Click to expand...


The insinuation being that because I don't like when grown ass adults take great pleasure in mocking the very existence of isolated, sad, maladjusted nerdy young white men that means that I am OK with women being abused


----------



## impuretrash

WinterBorn said:


> The incel movement targets women for harassment and often violent misogyny.



Oh boy. Who told you that? You're a trash human being you know that?


----------



## WinterBorn

impuretrash said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so when it's white guys you think appeasement is the answer?    If it's gay suicides, domestic violence or international terrorism there is nothing?
> 
> lol
> 
> Incels?   Fuck'em.   They can either get with the program or learn to live without sex for the rest of their life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are people born terrorists or born victims of domestic violence? Do hollywood elites demean gay people and do gay people have their comments erased from social media platforms?
> 
> Also, you should really try and understand what "incel" means before you go around using it as an insult. It's an internet culture comprised of men who can't get laid because they're ugly or disabled or have emotional problems. It's sad, not funny. There is also a "femcel" group which is for females and it's even more sad. I feel sorry for those people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I feel sorry for people who are ugly or disabled.   When they start getting hostile or violent because they don't get what they want, my pity stops.
> 
> Incels demand that women give them sex just because they want it.   They don't want to change the way they approach women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't seem to realize that what you're doing is like the worst form of highschool bullying. Bullying on an international scale. Does it make you feel like a big tough man to pick on weak and broken people? Don't come crying to me when some loser kid just fucking snaps and kills his schoolmates. Again. You asked for this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit!!    Why is thing single group the only one you have sympathy for?   Women?  Nah.   Immigrants?  Nah.
> 
> So we should ignore Incels?  Is that your advice?   Or should we force women to submit to them so they can get laid?
> 
> I don't pick on incels for their inability to get laid.   I give incels shit when they rant on and on about women taking over comics or Marvel movies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The insinuation being that because I don't like when grown ass adults take great pleasure in mocking the very existence of isolated, sad, maladjusted nerdy young white men that means that I am OK with women being abused
Click to expand...


No one is mocking anyone for being nerdy, young, or whatever.   People are mocking incels because they are hostile little pricks.


----------



## WinterBorn

impuretrash said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The incel movement targets women for harassment and often violent misogyny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh boy. Who told you that? You're a trash human being you know that?
Click to expand...


I have seen the same thing on several different sources, including from incels themselves.


----------



## bodecea

impuretrash said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROCKED!  One of Marvel's better origin story set in the retro '90s (which I wouldn't normally consider to be retro).
> 
> It opens a couple of plot holes in the Marvel Universe, but hey ... it still rocked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won't waste a dime on it.  Sick of this effort to feminize everything replacing guys putting women in power roles not needing men in roles that were created for guys.  If women want to be in a power role, fine, let them go out and *create their own new, original ones* for themselves;  Captain Marvel was created to be a GUY.  Disney, get an imagination and write original stuff, quit stealing from old characters written to be a guy, trying to REPLACE US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO!!    Created by a guy and the character was a woman how many times?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Changes nothing.  See posts 165 and 173.
> 
> *You jackasses are apparently so stupid* that after 3000 dead on 9/11 by muslims, you still call anyone concerned about a repeat as being an Islamophobist.
> 
> *You jackasses are apparently so stupid* that even after 700,000 illegals invading your country every year lowering our labour wages, you call wanting to defend our borders including erecting a wall mere racism.  Or Latinophobia.
> 
> *And apparently you jackasses are so stupid*  that even as society criminalizes or makes politically incorrect normal male behavior and characteristics and OVERTLY replaces men with women in business, movies, everywhere as the popular choice, you morons have your shriveled dicks so far up your asses now wearing pink ties and fifteen female issue awareness months but not one for men, especially white guys, that you've been so feminized, you're out there as one of them campaigning for even more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't hear you so concerned about RW and INCEL terrorist attacks here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you're so concerned about RW "incel" terrorism then maybe you should consider toning down the demeaning language a bit so kids dont have to grow up feeling like pariahs.
Click to expand...

Oh that's right....delicate flowers and all that.......


----------



## deanrd

Flash said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> A woman Captain Marvel?
> 
> SJW bullshit.
> 
> Fuck Disney.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, there have been five Captain Marvels in the comics since 1967 ... three of them were women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a shit?  I am not a nerd like you that reads comic books .
> 
> It is amazing the shithead isn't a Black homo Muslim bitch.
> 
> Disney screwed up Star Wars with that despicable SJW bullshit.  Looks like they are trying to screw up everything else.
Click to expand...

Read comic books?

Too hard?

Pity,

From your language they might have done you some good.


----------



## BlueGin

WinterBorn said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are people born terrorists or born victims of domestic violence? Do hollywood elites demean gay people and do gay people have their comments erased from social media platforms?
> 
> Also, you should really try and understand what "incel" means before you go around using it as an insult. It's an internet culture comprised of men who can't get laid because they're ugly or disabled or have emotional problems. It's sad, not funny. There is also a "femcel" group which is for females and it's even more sad. I feel sorry for those people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel sorry for people who are ugly or disabled.   When they start getting hostile or violent because they don't get what they want, my pity stops.
> 
> Incels demand that women give them sex just because they want it.   They don't want to change the way they approach women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't seem to realize that what you're doing is like the worst form of highschool bullying. Bullying on an international scale. Does it make you feel like a big tough man to pick on weak and broken people? Don't come crying to me when some loser kid just fucking snaps and kills his schoolmates. Again. You asked for this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit!!    Why is thing single group the only one you have sympathy for?   Women?  Nah.   Immigrants?  Nah.
> 
> So we should ignore Incels?  Is that your advice?   Or should we force women to submit to them so they can get laid?
> 
> I don't pick on incels for their inability to get laid.   I give incels shit when they rant on and on about women taking over comics or Marvel movies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The insinuation being that because I don't like when grown ass adults take great pleasure in mocking the very existence of isolated, sad, maladjusted nerdy young white men that means that I am OK with women being abused
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one is mocking anyone for being nerdy, young, or whatever.   People are mocking incels because they are hostile little pricks.
Click to expand...

So are progressives.


----------



## JoeB131

impuretrash said:


> You don't seem to realize that what you're doing is like the worst form of highschool bullying. Bullying on an international scale. Does it make you feel like a big tough man to pick on weak and broken people? Don't come crying to me when some loser kid just fucking snaps and kills his schoolmates. Again. You asked for this.



again, the only reason why InCel's get beaten up on is beacuse of their pathetic and awful attitudes.  They kind of have it coming.  

And when they lose their stuff over a movie, it's hilarious.


----------



## impuretrash

JoeB131 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't seem to realize that what you're doing is like the worst form of highschool bullying. Bullying on an international scale. Does it make you feel like a big tough man to pick on weak and broken people? Don't come crying to me when some loser kid just fucking snaps and kills his schoolmates. Again. You asked for this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again, the only reason why InCel's get beaten up on is beacuse of their pathetic and awful attitudes.  They kind of have it coming.
> 
> And when they lose their stuff over a movie, it's hilarious.
Click to expand...


If having an awful attitude and complaining about stuff means you will never get laid then where do all these black people come from?


----------



## bodecea

impuretrash said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't seem to realize that what you're doing is like the worst form of highschool bullying. Bullying on an international scale. Does it make you feel like a big tough man to pick on weak and broken people? Don't come crying to me when some loser kid just fucking snaps and kills his schoolmates. Again. You asked for this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again, the only reason why InCel's get beaten up on is beacuse of their pathetic and awful attitudes.  They kind of have it coming.
> 
> And when they lose their stuff over a movie, it's hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If having an awful attitude and complaining about stuff means you will never get laid then where do all these black people come from?
Click to expand...

Annnnnnnd.......away we go!


----------



## impuretrash

bodecea said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't seem to realize that what you're doing is like the worst form of highschool bullying. Bullying on an international scale. Does it make you feel like a big tough man to pick on weak and broken people? Don't come crying to me when some loser kid just fucking snaps and kills his schoolmates. Again. You asked for this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again, the only reason why InCel's get beaten up on is beacuse of their pathetic and awful attitudes.  They kind of have it coming.
> 
> And when they lose their stuff over a movie, it's hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If having an awful attitude and complaining about stuff means you will never get laid then where do all these black people come from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Annnnnnnd.......away we go!
Click to expand...


Well I mean, the democrat party's entire voter base is comprised of shitty people who do nothing but complain. Where do all these people come from?


----------



## JoeB131

impuretrash said:


> If having an awful attitude and complaining about stuff means you will never get laid then where do all these black people come from?



Not being a miserable racist fuck like your are.


----------



## JoeB131

bodecea said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't seem to realize that what you're doing is like the worst form of highschool bullying. Bullying on an international scale. Does it make you feel like a big tough man to pick on weak and broken people? Don't come crying to me when some loser kid just fucking snaps and kills his schoolmates. Again. You asked for this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again, the only reason why InCel's get beaten up on is beacuse of their pathetic and awful attitudes.  They kind of have it coming.
> 
> And when they lose their stuff over a movie, it's hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If having an awful attitude and complaining about stuff means you will never get laid then where do all these black people come from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Annnnnnnd.......away we go!
Click to expand...


Someone needs to call Storm Front and tell them one of the inmates has escaped.


----------



## theHawk

bodecea said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> I won't waste a dime on it.  Sick of this effort to feminize everything replacing guys putting women in power roles not needing men in roles that were created for guys.  If women want to be in a power role, fine, let them go out and *create their own new, original ones* for themselves;  Captain Marvel was created to be a GUY.  Disney, get an imagination and write original stuff, quit stealing from old characters written to be a guy, trying to REPLACE US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO!!    Created by a guy and the character was a woman how many times?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Changes nothing.  See posts 165 and 173.
> 
> *You jackasses are apparently so stupid* that after 3000 dead on 9/11 by muslims, you still call anyone concerned about a repeat as being an Islamophobist.
> 
> *You jackasses are apparently so stupid* that even after 700,000 illegals invading your country every year lowering our labour wages, you call wanting to defend our borders including erecting a wall mere racism.  Or Latinophobia.
> 
> *And apparently you jackasses are so stupid*  that even as society criminalizes or makes politically incorrect normal male behavior and characteristics and OVERTLY replaces men with women in business, movies, everywhere as the popular choice, you morons have your shriveled dicks so far up your asses now wearing pink ties and fifteen female issue awareness months but not one for men, especially white guys, that you've been so feminized, you're out there as one of them campaigning for even more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't hear you so concerned about RW and INCEL terrorist attacks here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you're so concerned about RW "incel" terrorism then maybe you should consider toning down the demeaning language a bit so kids dont have to grow up feeling like pariahs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh that's right....delicate flowers and all that.......
Click to expand...


The “delicate flowers” are the SJWs who can’t handle bad reviews of their movies.

Did you even see this movie?
This was a terrible movie, all of the feminist politics in it aside.  Way too many plot holes, weak character arc, jokes that didn’t work, and continuity errors with the rest of the MCU.  Granted most of the audience is too dumb to notice, after all Michael Bay trash movies made a bunch of money.


----------



## JoeB131

theHawk said:


> The “delicate flowers” are the SJWs who can’t handle bad reviews of their movies.
> 
> Did you even see this movie?
> This was a terrible movie, all of the feminist politics in it aside. Way too many plot holes, weak character arc, jokes that didn’t work, and continuity errors with the rest of the MCU. Granted most of the audience is too dumb to notice, after all Michael Bay trash movies made a bunch of money.



so are you saying you saw the movie, or did you just repeat what other InCel losers said about it?


----------



## theHawk

JoeB131 said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> The “delicate flowers” are the SJWs who can’t handle bad reviews of their movies.
> 
> Did you even see this movie?
> This was a terrible movie, all of the feminist politics in it aside. Way too many plot holes, weak character arc, jokes that didn’t work, and continuity errors with the rest of the MCU. Granted most of the audience is too dumb to notice, after all Michael Bay trash movies made a bunch of money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so are you saying you saw the movie, or did you just repeat what other InCel losers said about it?
Click to expand...


Yes, I saw it.  It was the worst MCU movie to date.


----------



## WinterBorn

I had a couple of friends go see the movie this weekend.  They said it was great.

Like most MCU movies, there are plot holes, but nothing major.


----------



## Harry Dresden

impuretrash said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The incel movement targets women for harassment and often violent misogyny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh boy. Who told you that? You're a trash human being you know that?
Click to expand...

someone who says they are pure trash calling someone else trash?...


----------



## WinterBorn

Harry Dresden said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The incel movement targets women for harassment and often violent misogyny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh boy. Who told you that? You're a trash human being you know that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> someone who says they are pure trash calling someone else trash?...
Click to expand...


I guess I am impure trash.


----------



## BlueGin

I just saw this movie. It was pretty bad. I’m sorry ...but Brie Larson is not believable as a badass. Infact she is just dull,no personality...and Carol Danvers is not particularly likeable. I usually like Marvel because the characters have pretty good chemistry. Not this girl. Not with anyone. 

The story was okay...with parts that were just outright stupid. I won’t go into those as to not spoil anything for someone who may still want to see this Movie. I’ll rank it dead last in the Marvel verse. I didn’t particularly like Dr Strange,Black Panther,Iron Man 2 ,but all of those shine compared to this one IMO. I might rank it Higher than The Incredible Hulk...maybe...ruling still out on that one. 

As for a franchise comparison AquaMan, Justice League and Solo were all better. As was Return Of The Jedi.


----------



## Montrovant

BlueGin said:


> I just saw this movie. It was pretty bad. I’m sorry ...but Brie Larson is not believable as a badass. Infact she is just dull,no personality...and Carol Danvers is not particularly likeable. I usually like Marvel because the characters have pretty good chemistry. Not this girl. Not with anyone.
> 
> The story was okay...with parts that were just outright stupid. I won’t go into those as to not spoil anything for someone who may still want to see this Movie. I’ll rank it dead last in the Marvel verse. I didn’t particularly like Dr Strange,Black Panther,Iron Man 2 ,but all of those shine compared to this one IMO. I might rank it Higher than The Incredible Hulk...maybe...ruling still out on that one.
> 
> As for a franchise comparison AquaMan, Justice League and Solo were all better. As was Return Of The Jedi.



Ouch.  That's pretty harsh.  I just saw Captain Marvel last night.  It was far from the best Marvel movie, but I'd put it ahead of Thor, the first Captain America, Thor 2, The Incredible Hulk, and Iron Man 2.  It was certainly better than the DC movies we've seen lately.

There were some inconsistencies, a few pretty big plot holes, and too little character development.  The humor was hit and miss.  The basic story was fine, but some of the details did not work or make sense in context.

This is one I should have waited to watch on the small screen, but I'm not upset I saw it.


----------



## BlueGin

Montrovant said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw this movie. It was pretty bad. I’m sorry ...but Brie Larson is not believable as a badass. Infact she is just dull,no personality...and Carol Danvers is not particularly likeable. I usually like Marvel because the characters have pretty good chemistry. Not this girl. Not with anyone.
> 
> The story was okay...with parts that were just outright stupid. I won’t go into those as to not spoil anything for someone who may still want to see this Movie. I’ll rank it dead last in the Marvel verse. I didn’t particularly like Dr Strange,Black Panther,Iron Man 2 ,but all of those shine compared to this one IMO. I might rank it Higher than The Incredible Hulk...maybe...ruling still out on that one.
> 
> As for a franchise comparison AquaMan, Justice League and Solo were all better. As was Return Of The Jedi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch.  That's pretty harsh.  I just saw Captain Marvel last night.  It was far from the best Marvel movie, but I'd put it ahead of Thor, the first Captain America, Thor 2, The Incredible Hulk, and Iron Man 2.  It was certainly better than the DC movies we've seen lately.
> 
> There were some inconsistencies, a few pretty big plot holes, and too little character development.  The humor was hit and miss.  The basic story was fine, but some of the details did not work or make sense in context.
> 
> This is one I should have waited to watch on the small screen, but I'm not upset I saw it.
Click to expand...

I disagree that Captain Marvel was better than the DC movies. I really liked Wonder Woman. Aquaman was kind of cheesy in parts but it had some good moments and I wasn’t bored. Same with Justice League. Captain  Marvel was slow for the most part to the point of being boring and then they rushed the end ( the ending was dumb on top of that). The other irritating thing about Captain Marvel is that they are trying to spin it as she was the superhero that started it all. I get that they want Captain Marvel to carry the franchise forward after losing two of the Chris’s and RDJ. They should have picked a different actress though. This one is bland with no personality.

I do agree about the plot holes and consistency. I’m not sorry I saw it,but it was not as good as the hype. Much like Black Panther.

My brother actually had tickets for the preview of Shazam. That movie was very good. Good character development,good casting and good chemistry of all actors. Fun story line. Shazam is definitely worth seeing.


----------



## Montrovant

BlueGin said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw this movie. It was pretty bad. I’m sorry ...but Brie Larson is not believable as a badass. Infact she is just dull,no personality...and Carol Danvers is not particularly likeable. I usually like Marvel because the characters have pretty good chemistry. Not this girl. Not with anyone.
> 
> The story was okay...with parts that were just outright stupid. I won’t go into those as to not spoil anything for someone who may still want to see this Movie. I’ll rank it dead last in the Marvel verse. I didn’t particularly like Dr Strange,Black Panther,Iron Man 2 ,but all of those shine compared to this one IMO. I might rank it Higher than The Incredible Hulk...maybe...ruling still out on that one.
> 
> As for a franchise comparison AquaMan, Justice League and Solo were all better. As was Return Of The Jedi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch.  That's pretty harsh.  I just saw Captain Marvel last night.  It was far from the best Marvel movie, but I'd put it ahead of Thor, the first Captain America, Thor 2, The Incredible Hulk, and Iron Man 2.  It was certainly better than the DC movies we've seen lately.
> 
> There were some inconsistencies, a few pretty big plot holes, and too little character development.  The humor was hit and miss.  The basic story was fine, but some of the details did not work or make sense in context.
> 
> This is one I should have waited to watch on the small screen, but I'm not upset I saw it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree that Captain Marvel was better than the DC movies. I really liked Wonder Woman. Aquaman was kind of cheesy in parts but it had some good moments and I wasn’t bored. Same with Justice League. Captain  Marvel was slow for the most part to the point of being boring and then they rushed the end ( the ending was dumb on top of that). The other irritating thing about Captain Marvel is that they are trying to spin it as she was the superhero that started it all. I get that they want Captain Marvel to carry the franchise forward after losing two of the Chris’s and RDJ. They should have picked a different actress though. This one is bland with no personality.
> 
> I do agree about the plot holes and consistency. I’m not sorry I saw it,but it was not as good as the hype. Much like Black Panther.
> 
> My brother actually had tickets for the preview of Shazam. That movie was very good. Good character development,good casting and good chemistry of all actors. Fun story line. Shazam is definitely worth seeing.
Click to expand...


Aquaman wasn't as bad as I expected it to be, but I expected it to be so bad I wouldn't watch the whole movie.    It was still pretty poor, and Jason Momoa is far more bland than Brie Larson IMO.  Justice League was a hot mess.  I think Captain Marvel and Wonder Woman were about on a par with each other.  Both had a number of glaring flaws which lessened the enjoyment, but were still worth watching.  However, I wish I had saved my money on both movies and watched them at home.  

I'm hopeful for Shazam, but DCs output to date does not give me a lot of confidence.  Maybe they will do better with a comedy than they have with more dramatic super hero movies.


----------



## Hellbilly

Flash said:


> A woman Captain Marvel?
> 
> SJW bullshit.
> 
> Fuck Disney.



Are you ready for a black Captain America?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeMoma

I really enjoyed CM, but I must admit that I am biased.  I really love watching a sexy lady kick ass.


----------

